# Trivia question



## Fishers of Men

What kind of light is this?


----------



## Gju42486

couldnt see it at first but now i can for some reason

Occulting light- red every 8 seconds.


----------



## Gju42486

occulting basically means that total length of light in each period is clearly longer than the total length of the darkness,and the intervals of darkness (occultations) are all of equal duration.


----------



## Fishers of Men

close, what about the rest of the markings George? Need a full description.


----------



## Gju42486

you can see it for a max of 7 miles directly off it, then 5 miles when off to the side...........................


----------



## Fishers of Men

Very good, here's the rest: "One type of light with an intensified sector"

I was thinking about doing a few of these and keeping a score for a free Mako trip. But you might not give much a chance to the others.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Alright, I'll test your waters differently.

What name is given to the compass error caused by friction of the compass liquid during a turn?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Alright, I'll test your waters differently.
> 
> What name is given to the compass error caused by friction of the compass liquid during a turn?


hmmmm i see how your going to play....i know this isnt the "by the book" answer, but we call it swivel or slide error..........


----------



## Fishers of Men

I think this needs to be moved to the lounge maybe?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> hmmmm i see how your going to play....i know this isnt the "by the book" answer, but we call it swivel or slide error..........


Damn...I'm gonna get ya you wait. 
By the book is swirl error.


----------



## Gju42486

ill take a step back and let some others answer now  im going to bed, gotta work in the AM.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay,
You see a storm approaching, and put a 
stopwatch on a flash of lightning off in the distance.
It takes precisely 27.5 seconds for the sound from that
blast to reach your ears. Within 1/8 mile, how far away
was the flash of lightning in nautical miles?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay,
> You see a storm approaching, and put a
> stopwatch on a flash of lightning off in the distance.
> It takes precisely 27.5 seconds for the sound from that
> blast to reach your ears. Within 1/8 mile, how far away
> was the flash of lightning in nautical miles?


apprx 5 nm.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on George.

Answer: 5.0 nm (27.5 / 5.5 =5) Assumes 1,117 ft/sec as the speed of sound. (source...Bowditch)


----------



## Fishers of Men

In the world of recreational watersports,
what does the term 'skiing 15 off' mean?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Right on George.
> 
> Answer: 5.0 nm (27.5 / 5.5 =5) Assumes 1,117 ft/sec as the speed of sound. (source...Bowditch)


yiiiiiiiiiiiipie----im taking a break after that one....you actually made me scratch my head a little on that question


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> In the world of recreational watersports,
> what does the term 'skiing 15 off' mean?


     you got me there


----------



## silverbullet

Nice thread of questions. 
15 off is a term used as length of ski rope. Rope is standard 75 long, 15 off would equate to 60 feet of line. Funny thing I learned one day watching TV. The number "off" is what is taken away from the total not the lenght out. Keep it Going..


Good to know about the lightning...


----------



## Fishers of Men

silverbullet said:


> Nice thread of questions.
> 15 off is a term used as length of ski rope. Rope is standard 75 long, 15 off would equate to 60 feet of line. Funny thing I learned one day watching TV. The number "off" is what is taken away from the total not the lenght out. Keep it Going..
> 
> 
> Good to know about the lightning...


NICE.
Here I thought I would have one to throw George _off 15'_! But he went to bed!

I would think they would move this to the lounge, I dunno. Maybe not because there will be boating and lg water questions.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Easy one:
What three wind factors determine the degree of sea surface disturbance?


----------



## silverbullet

I'm lost but will take a guess. 

Direction, intensity and duration???


----------



## Fishers of Men

close,
How fast (wind speed), how long it's been blowing (duration), and how far it's been blowing (fetch).


----------



## Fishers of Men

Boaters have to be concerned with four basic types of bridges when navigating in harbors or inland waterways. One is fixed...three are drawbridges. Name the three types of drawbridges.


----------



## fugarwi7

I think they are bascule (single & double), vertical lift and retractable. The only other type that might complete the answer is a pivot type bridge.


----------



## Fishers of Men

fugarwi7 said:


> I think they are bascule (single & double), vertical lift and retractable. The only other type that might complete the answer is a pivot type bridge.


ALRIGHT!


----------



## Fishers of Men

Isobars on a weather map connect points of equal atmospheric pressure. What would 'isodrosotherms' connect?


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

What is.....a line connecting points of equal dewpoint temperatures.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Tommy-Lund said:


> What is.....a line connecting points of equal dewpoint temperatures.


Wow, I cant seem to get a stumper up here!


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Wow, I cant seem to get a stumper up here!


im ready----keep em coming


----------



## Fishers of Men

OKAY,

(Three part question...)"On what date did 'Operating a Vessel While Intoxicated' become a Federal Offense, what is the civil penalty and what is the criminal penalty for violations of this law?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> OKAY,
> 
> (Three part question...)"On what date did 'Operating a Vessel While Intoxicated' become a Federal Offense, what is the civil penalty and what is the criminal penalty for violations of this law?"


easy---the coast guard willlllll lay the hammer down :C


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> OKAY,
> 
> (Three part question...)"On what date did 'Operating a Vessel While Intoxicated' become a Federal Offense, what is the civil penalty and what is the criminal penalty for violations of this law?"


on a serious note--i want to say it was sometime early in the year- jan/feb or so of 88?

civil fine is up to $1,000


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay George!

Answer: 13 Jan 1988; $1,000; and $5,000/1 year in the slammer, or both ("Federal Requirements" booklet issued by the U. S. C. G. Office of Boating Safety and distributed widely.)


----------



## Fishers of Men

This ones for the 72nd nite time crew! LOL   You hear me Dr. Hymen and some others???  LOL

"What is the penalty (in dollars and/or prison term),
for transmitting obscene, indecent, or profane language
during marine radio communications? (U. S. Criminal Code)"


----------



## ezbite

id like to know that one. lots of cussing going on out there at times, especially when someone runs up your a$$ while your trolling across the harbor mouth or maybe someone anchors directly in your trolling path because they saw you net a few fish.lol

180 days and $1000, that just a guess. being it a federal offense, im sure it more.


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> This ones for the 72nd nite time crew! LOL   You hear me Dr. Hymen and some others???  LOL
> 
> "What is the penalty (in dollars and/or prison term),
> for transmitting obscene, indecent, or profane language
> during marine radio communications? (U. S. Criminal Code)"


lot of good questions here van--i like em.

The penalty is up to $10,000 and/or 2 years in the slammer.


----------



## krustydawg

Gju42486 said:


> lot of good questions here van--i like em.
> 
> The penalty is up to $10,000 and/or 2 years in the slammer.


Here is a question ? How do you catch Mr. Potty Mouth to enforce the penalty ????


----------



## Gju42486

krustydawg said:


> Here is a question ? How do you catch Mr. Potty Mouth to enforce the penalty ????


speeeecial goverment equipment krusty---everytime you key your radio--we can see you


----------



## krustydawg

Gju42486 said:


> speeeecial goverment equipment krusty---everytime you key your radio--we can see you


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO on Big Brother !!!!!!!!!!!! I'm radio shy anyhow, I do my cussin' out the back of the boat (mainly at the sailboaters)


----------



## sgofish

WOW!! What a thread. Almost like being in school. Keep it going, please.


----------



## Fishers of Men

WOW George, but I should have figured you knew that one!
Answer: $10,000 and/or 2 years in prison


----------



## Fishers of Men

The tendency of the hull of a ship to settle amidships when her weight is supported by waves at her bow and her stern is called SAGGING. 
What term is used to describe the tendency of the bow and stern
to droop when the ship's hull is supported by a wave amidships?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> The tendency of the hull of a ship to settle amidships when her weight is supported by waves at her bow and her stern is called SAGGING.
> What term is used to describe the tendency of the bow and stern
> to droop when the ship's hull is supported by a wave amidships?


hogging?


----------



## silverbullet

HAHA, nice route here.

Keel bending upward know as hogging


You must have you Chapman's close by.


----------



## Gju42486

silverbullet said:


> HAHA, nice route here.
> 
> Keel bending upward know as hogging
> 
> 
> You must have you Chapman's close by.


actually i looked one up just to confirm, the rest were either guesses, or from knowledge......Im sure van will be digging real deep now for more questions, so i think im screwed now.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, see, I'm all caught up with what I have to do until I leave for W palm fri to bring a 65' Hatteras up to Barnagat NJ. So I have plenty of time on my hands right now. My boats ready for the water when I get back. I'm gonna really miss the eye action! I wont be fishing during the transport job but it will be nice to run up the Ocean for a change. Be back here on the 9th of July. When i get back, I'll put some more on here but wont be as frequent!

Ahh...George, there are quite a few that you will fly thru yet


----------



## Fishers of Men

Here we go:
Someone on your boat is studying a 'cocked hat'. Why?"


----------



## seethe303

he/she is in the Navy circa the mid 19th century?


----------



## Fishers of Men

seethe303 said:


> he/she is in the Navy circa the mid 19th century?


AHHKKK...NAW, try again


----------



## seethe303

they are bowling!


----------



## Fishers of Men

LOL, The bowling sounds pretty good! George? Where are you?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Here we go:
> Someone on your boat is studying a 'cocked hat'. Why?"


they are taking, recording, or studying fixes?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Ok... George, what happens when you take a 3 position fix and have a large triangle?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Ok... George, what happens when you take a 3 position fix and have a large triangle?


you better plott it out again because its not very accurate


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> you better plott it out again because its not very accurate


That my friend is a cocked hat.
Answer: A triangle formed by three lines of position (LOP's) that do not converge at a "point" to provide an accurate "fix".


----------



## Fishers of Men

Lines on a weather map connecting points of equal pressure are called isobars, and of equal temperature, isotherms. What are the names of the lines connecting equal points of salinity?


----------



## Smokeshowin

isohaline....saltwater aquarium buff saw that on its website


----------



## Fishers of Men

Smokeshowin said:


> isohaline....saltwater aquarium buff saw that on its website


VERY GOOD.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Name this type of sound signal emitted
by a lighthouse or light vessel in fog,
characterized by a powerful low note ending
with a sharply descending tone known as a grunt?


----------



## reel

From Wikipedia
All foghorns use a vibrating column of air to create an audible tone, but the method of setting up this vibration differs. Many older foghorns, especially those on land, used diaphones to create the audible sound, producing a distinctive, deep and penetrating tone followed by an all-too-audible 'grunt', resulting in the famous two-tone sound that most people associate with foghorns and the sea


----------



## Fishers of Men

Excellent, Welcome Reel, I was wondering if you were going to show up! 
Whens the canal cruise?
Now, I know the games will begin.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"What is a "soldier's wind"?


----------



## papangler

sounds like my ex after a few drinks. Sorry van , for jumping in and changing the subject ,but I lost your number along with my phone out in the big pond saturday ,(was throwing everything at them), lol. could you call me ? and hope you have a nice ocean trip !


----------



## papangler

the foghorn that was . little slow with the fingers


----------



## Fishers of Men

foghorn ???????? oh your ex wife!


----------



## fugarwi7

What is a soldier's wind? 

It's a wind from either side that makes possible sailing in both directions, so that "even a soldier could sail"...no seamanship needed.


----------



## Fishers of Men

fugarwi7 said:


> What is a soldier's wind?
> 
> It's a wind from either side that makes possible sailing in both directions, so that "even a soldier could sail"...no seamanship needed.


ALRIGHT! Man this groups got it together!


----------



## Fishers of Men

There is a 'code of the sea state', in a 
form similar to the Beaufort Scale for winds. 
What is the height of waves (mean maximum) in a 
'code 4' sea state?"


----------



## fugarwi7

Fishers of Men said:


> There is a 'code of the sea state', in a
> form similar to the Beaufort Scale for winds.
> What is the height of waves (mean maximum) in a
> 'code 4' sea state?"



4-8 feet which is similar to Beaufort scale 5

Okay, I'm done for awhile. I'll give George a chance to answer a few LOL.


----------



## Fishers of Men

I'll try to give George a stumper.

"Just off the coast of Iceland, a ship's bell tolls
three times. What are the six possibilities of the time
at that same moment in Miami, Florida?
(Military Time, EST)"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> I'll try to give George a stumper.
> 
> "Just off the coast of Iceland, a ship's bell tolls
> three times. What are the six possibilities of the time
> at that same moment in Miami, Florida?
> (Military Time, EST)"


   i had to use a little research on this one, but ill take a guess  

2030-1630-1230-830-430-0030

"ship's bell rings each half hour with 8 bells at
4:00 AM and PM, 8:00 AM and PM, and 12:00 noon
and midnight".


----------



## fugarwi7

Gju42486 said:


> i had to use a little research on this one, but ill take a guess
> 
> 2030-1630-1230-830-430-0030
> 
> "ship's bell rings each half hour with 8 bells at
> 4:00 AM and PM, 8:00 AM and PM, and 12:00 noon
> and midnight".


Based on George's research, if there is a 4 hour time difference, and @ EST, not EDT, would the times be 0130, 0530, 0930, 1330, 1730, and 2130. 

I am scratching my head a little on this one too!


----------



## Fishers of Men

I think George is cheating! Funny Guy, put the twist on it.

Answer: 0030, 0430, 0830, 1230, 1630, and 2030
Midnight. Iceland is at GMT (0)
while Miami is at EST (-5).


----------



## Fishers of Men

Name the four major intercardinal points.


----------



## reel

Finally an easy one
Any of the four directions midway between the cardinal points, that is, northeast, southeast, southwest, and northwest. Also known as quadrantal point. 

Getting back to the time zones, the 2030 would be the previous day.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Finally an easy one
> Any of the four directions midway between the cardinal points, that is, northeast, southeast, southwest, and northwest. Also known as quadrantal point.
> 
> *Getting back to the time zones, the 2030 would be the previous day.*
> ...


Answer: NW (45o) SW (135o) SE (225o) NE (315o)

Nice catch Reel on the blue comment!


----------



## Fishers of Men

What are the three terms used in maritime law for the following:
1. Part of a wreckage or cargo found floating on the surface of the sea.
2. Goods or equipment intentionally thrown overboard from a ship at sea.
3. Goods cast overboard with a buoy or buoyrope attached for later retrieval.
Give your answers in the same order in which they appear above.


----------



## reel

1. Flotsam (or floatsome) are those items which are floating as a consequence of the action of the sea. 

2. Jetsam are those which have been jettisoned by a ship's crew

3. Lagam or Ligam
...


----------



## fugarwi7

Flotsam
Jetsam
Lagam


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the nautical name for the same knot commonly used to tie a necktie (traditional, not Windsor)?


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> What is the nautical name for the same knot commonly used to tie a necktie (traditional, not Windsor)?


do you mean half windsor?


----------



## reel

Overhand
...


----------



## Steel Cranium

Fishers of Men said:


> What is the nautical name for the same knot commonly used to tie a necktie (traditional, not Windsor)?



Buntline Hitch


----------



## bucky

yes the buntline hitch would be the same as a four in hand. though that is not what i would describe as traditional neck tie knot. i gues thats my bad


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> What is the nautical name for the same knot commonly used to tie a necktie (traditional, not Windsor)?


Answer: Buntline Hitch or Studdingsail Tack Bend


----------



## Fishers of Men

Name the following three U. S. Lighthouses, and the year each was built. 
1. The first lighthouse built on the West Coast
2. The oldest continuously operating lighthouse on the Great Lakes
3. The first lighthouse built in the U. S.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Name the following three U. S. Lighthouses, and the year each was built.
> 1. The first lighthouse built on the West Coast
> 2. The oldest continuously operating lighthouse on the Great Lakes
> 3. The first lighthouse built in the U. S.


thats a look it up question


----------



## bucky

what is dunnage?

thought this was interesting because the word is written on many boats. three times, lol.

oh ya and why is it written three times?


----------



## bucky

1716 - First lighthouse built in the United States was Boston Lighthouse built on Little Brewster Island. This lighthouse was destroyed during the Revolutionary War and was rebuilt in 1783 and still stands today.

i looked up one


----------



## Gju42486

bucky said:


> thats a look it up question


yep i dont know it......im not looking anymore up, if i dont know it im not answering.............Neeeeeeeeeext


----------



## bucky

bucky said:


> what is dunnage?
> 
> thought this was interesting because the word is written on many boats. three times, lol.
> 
> oh ya and why is it written three times?


so ill restate my trivia question

what is dunnage and why is it written at least three times on many boats?


----------



## fugarwi7

Fishers of Men said:


> Name the following three U. S. Lighthouses, and the year each was built.
> 1. The first lighthouse built on the West Coast
> 2. The oldest continuously operating lighthouse on the Great Lakes
> 3. The first lighthouse built in the U. S.


Alcatraz Island Lighthouse, 1852
Marblehead Lighthouse, 1818 
Boston Lighthouse, 1716


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> so ill restate my trivia question
> 
> what is dunnage and why is it written at least three times on many boats?


Dunnage is the name for the materials used in holds and containers to protect goods and their packaging from moisture, contamination and mechanical damage.

3 times would be to insure others what parts are water proofed?!

Floor dunnage
Container dunnage
Interlayer dunnage


----------



## Fishers of Men

Caribbean pirates were known as buccaneers. What were Mediterranean pirates called?


----------



## reel

BuccaneerPirates who menaced the Spanish of the Caribbean.
Corsair Pirates of the Mediterranean.
PrivateersGovernment sanctioned pirates, with permission in the form of a letter of marque.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> 3 times would be to insure others what parts are water proofed?!
> 
> Floor dunnage
> Container dunnage
> Interlayer dunnage


survey says............



buzzzzzzz


try again,


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> BuccaneerPirates who menaced the Spanish of the Caribbean.
> Corsair Pirates of the Mediterranean.
> PrivateersGovernment sanctioned pirates, with permission in the form of a letter of marque.


Threw an extra in huh?
OkaY


----------



## Fishers of Men

A mystery to solve...Who shot Charlie Noble, and why?


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> survey says............
> 
> 
> 
> buzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> try again,


Starboard, Port and Stern for id purposes?


----------



## bucky

hint its a federal law


----------



## reel

Every cook had a periodic routine established for firing a pistol up the pipe to loose the soot. That practice was known to all as "shooting Charlie Noble."
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> hint its a federal law


Same as dunnage for trucks using wood to separate loads for transport you mean?


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Every cook had a periodic routine established for firing a pistol up the pipe to loose the soot. That practice was known to all as "shooting Charlie Noble."
> ...


Neat Huh?


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the name of the strainer used at the end of the suction pipe of a bilge pump, to prevent solid materials from being sucked up into the pipe and choking it?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Where did George go? Do we need to toss a throwable device? :C


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> What is the name of the strainer used at the end of the suction pipe of a bilge pump, to prevent solid materials from being sucked up into the pipe and choking it?


flower box??? thats cg terms


----------



## Fishers of Men

Close enough, good we can keep going. I dont have much time left.

Answer: Rose box or Strum box


----------



## Fishers of Men

What term does a ropemaker use for rope laid up left-handed, and for rope laid up right-handed?


----------



## bucky

Inside 3 miles (and inside U.S. Lakes, Rivers, Bays and Sounds no: 
Plastic,Paper, Rags, Glass Metal, rockery, Dunnage, Food,	Any garbage except dishwater, graywater, fresh fish parts

3 to 12 miles no: 
Plastic, If not ground to less than one square inch: Paper, Rags, Glass, Metal, Crockery, Dunnage, Food,Garbage	

12 to 25 miles no: 
Plastic, Dunnage	

Outside 25 miles no: Plastic

federal law requires a plaque in a visible area on all vessels over 26 feet stating the above.


so dunnage at least 3 times


----------



## fugarwi7

What term does a ropemaker use for rope laid up left-handed, and for rope laid up right-handed?

S twist and Z twist, respectively


----------



## Fishers of Men

Answer: S-Twist and Z-Twist, but I also would give in to answers "Cable-laid" and "Hawser-laid"


----------



## Fishers of Men

In nautical parlance, a vessel FLIES her national flag or ensign, but _______ a personal flag, such as an officer's flag or burgee.


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> Inside 3 miles (and inside U.S. Lakes, Rivers, Bays and Sounds no:
> Plastic,Paper, Rags, Glass Metal, rockery, Dunnage, Food,	Any garbage except dishwater, graywater, fresh fish parts
> 
> 3 to 12 miles no:
> Plastic, If not ground to less than one square inch: Paper, Rags, Glass, Metal, Crockery, Dunnage, Food,Garbage
> 
> 12 to 25 miles no:
> Plastic, Dunnage
> 
> Outside 25 miles no: Plastic
> 
> federal law requires a plaque in a visible area on all vessels over 26 feet stating the above.
> 
> 
> so dunnage at least 3 times


I wasn't even thinking in the line of a plaque on the garbage disposal.
"written 3 times" had me lost.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gotta go to the Blue water now. I'll leave you with post #112 and continue when I get back on the 9th.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> In nautical parlance, a vessel FLIES her national flag or ensign, but _______ a personal flag, such as an officer's flag or burgee.


DISPLAYS ?


----------



## fugarwi7

she "wears" her flag


----------



## bucky

where do pirates hide their buccaneers?


----------



## Fishers of Men

fugarwi7 said:


> she "wears" her flag


Right on.........


----------



## bucky

bucky said:


> where do pirates hide their buccaneers?


no guesses?


----------



## fugarwi7

Pirates and buccaneers are one in the same...no need to hide anybody!


----------



## bucky

under their buccan hats!

ha ha ha


and why aint you fishing?


----------



## fugarwi7

bucky said:


> under their buccan hats!


BOO...HISS!!!


----------



## bucky

cmon it wasnt that bad, lol.


----------



## Cloud9

Had to dig this great thread up from the pile... 

I just learned this one tonight so I thought I would share:

In bodies of water with distinct temperature layers...with the warm water staying atop and the cooler water building up on the bottom, there lies a narrow band of rapid temperature change from warm to cold. 

What is the name of this band of water?


----------



## n8arw

Thermocline-can be seen seen on depthfinder by increasing gain and sensitivity settings...


----------



## Cloud9

n8arw said:


> Thermocline-can be seen seen on depthfinder by increasing gain and sensitivity settings...


Very nice.  

Part B of the question, should be easy if you got the first:

As cold, driving winds move in during the fall period, the top surface of water begins to chill and thus, become cooler and heavier than the water below and sinks. This action forces the warmer water to the surface and the event repeats. Evenutally this leads to the rupture of the thermocline layer.

What is the term associated with this event?


----------



## fugarwi7

...Turnover


----------



## Fishers of Men

I'm back! I think, still wore out from the trip.
Glad to see this kept going.

"You are dead in the water at 0200, and 
have requested assistance from the Coast Guard.
A CG helo is within sight and approaching your position.
Name two things you MUST NOT DO at this point, either
of which could endanger the helo and its crew."

*NO FAIR GEORGE!*


----------



## ezbite

shoot off an aerial flare or shine a spotlight on them.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Hey, you shouldn't count either...hangin around with that CG guy!


----------



## Fishers of Men

"The word 'dead' in 'dead reckoning'
evolved from 'ded', the abbreviated form
of the word ___________"


----------



## reel

From Wiki:
There is disagreement about the derivation of the phrase. It is popularly thought to come from deduced reckoning and is sometimes given in modern sources as an alternatively spelled ded reckoning; however, according to the Oxford English Dictionary, the phrase dead reckoning dates from Elizabethan times (1605-1615).

The popular etymology from deduced is not documented in the Oxford English Dictionary or any other historical dictionary. Dead reckoning is navigation without stellar observation. With stellar observation, you are "live," working with the stars and the movement of the planet. With logs, compasses, clocks, but no sky, you are working "dead."


----------



## H20hound

If you happen to be caught stranded on at night without a compass and the moon is out, have a look at it's crecent shape. With the exception of a few days a month the crecent will be pointed in a southerly direction. This moon phase is called what?


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> From Wiki:
> There is disagreement about the derivation of the phrase. It is popularly thought to come from deduced reckoning and is sometimes given in modern sources as an alternatively spelled ded reckoning; however, according to the Oxford English Dictionary, the phrase dead reckoning dates from Elizabethan times (1605-1615).
> 
> The popular etymology from deduced is not documented in the Oxford English Dictionary or any other historical dictionary. Dead reckoning is navigation without stellar observation. With stellar observation, you are "live," working with the stars and the movement of the planet. With logs, compasses, clocks, but no sky, you are working "dead."


Thanks for that Reel, I always said that it was called "dead" because a lot of people died using it...but... you could be dead if you don't also!...So, a person also needs to use "dead" reckoning in case of electronic failure.


----------



## Fishers of Men

H20hound said:


> If you happen to be caught stranded on at night without a compass and the moon is out, have a look at it's crecent shape. With the exception of a few days a month the crecent will be pointed in a southerly direction. This moon phase is called what?


CLUE...the answer is in here:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82346&highlight=moonglow


----------



## H20hound

Fishers of Men said:


> CLUE...the answer is in here:
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82346&highlight=moonglow


Hey...thats not fair. It was posted before I became a member...lol. Thats what I get for not using the "search" button.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Nobody got it yet tho! Too much research. lol


----------



## reel

These are all the phases:
1, New Moon
2. New Moon Waxing Crescent
3. Waxing Crescent First Quarter
4. First Quarter Waxing Gibbous
5. Waxing Gibbous Full Moon
6. Full Moon Waning Gibbous
7. Waning Gibbous Last Quarter
8. Last Quarter Waning Crescent
9. Waning Crescent

So I will guess Waning or Waxing.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Name the largest lake on the world's largest island IN a lake!"


----------



## H20hound

reel said:


> These are all the phases:
> 1, New Moon
> 2. New Moon Waxing Crescent
> 3. Waxing Crescent First Quarter
> 4. First Quarter Waxing Gibbous
> 5. Waxing Gibbous Full Moon
> 6. Full Moon Waning Gibbous
> 7. Waning Gibbous Last Quarter
> 8. Last Quarter Waning Crescent
> 9. Waning Crescent
> 
> So I will guess Waning or Waxing.
> ...


The answer is a waxing crecent...


----------



## H20hound

Fishers of Men said:


> "Name the largest lake on the world's largest island IN a lake!"


Lake Manitou on Manitoulin Island in Lake Huron...


----------



## Fishers of Men

H20hound said:


> Lake Manitou on Manitoulin Island in Lake Huron...


Yep, where are you from?


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Under the Lateral System (exluding Western Rivers and the ICW), name three
characteristics of a nun buoy."


----------



## fugarwi7

Fishers of Men said:


> "Under the Lateral System (exluding Western Rivers and the ICW), name three
> characteristics of a nun buoy."



Red in *color*, "even" *numbered* with a conical top *shape*

BTW...nice site you have Fishers...I spent a few hours perusing it while you were on your trip...good stuff!!!


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on. 

And thanks for checking out the site. I havn't had time to work on it tho.
The Mako lives again, ready to hit the pond mon or tues.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Rhumb lines which cut meridians at
oblique angles are called ___________ curves."


----------



## reel

A rhumb line is a curve that crosses each meridian at the same angle. This curve is also referred to as a loxodrome (from the Greek loxos, slanted, and drome, path)


----------



## reel

Something I've been thinking about.

When I bring up my GPS and say "Go to position" it reads out a bearing and distance.
Of course if I kept on that exact course bearing it would be a rhumb line, and probably not reach the exact goal.

The computer must recalculate the bearing angle and change direction slightly as I approach the target spot ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> A rhumb line is a curve that crosses each meridian at the same angle. This curve is also referred to as a loxodrome (from the Greek loxos, slanted, and drome, path)


Right on, Answer: loxodromic

Something I've been thinking about.



reel said:


> When I bring up my GPS and say "Go to position" it reads out a bearing and distance.
> Of course if I kept on that exact course bearing it would be a rhumb line, and probably not reach the exact goal.
> 
> The computer must recalculate the bearing angle and change direction slightly as I approach the target spot ?


Do to a rumb line shown on a flat mercantor projection chart vs actual travel over the curvature of the earth and entering different magnetic variation fields. (magnetic meridians) 
Since variation is caused by the earth&#8217;s magnetic field, its value changes with the geographic location of the ship, but is the same for all headings of the ship.
Secular change. (The earth&#8217;s magnetic field is not constant in either intensity or direction.)

Also correcting for set and drift.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82346&highlight=moonglow


----------



## Fishers of Men

"There is a 'code of the sea state', in a 
form similar to the Beaufort Scale for winds. 
What is the height of waves (mean maximum) in a 
'code 4' sea state?"


----------



## fugarwi7

From 6/18/08, post 68


Fishers of Men said:


> "There is a 'code of the sea state', in a
> form similar to the Beaufort Scale for winds.
> What is the height of waves (mean maximum) in a
> 'code 4' sea state?"


From Yesterday


Fishers of Men said:


> There is a 'code of the sea state', in a
> form similar to the Beaufort Scale for winds.
> What is the height of waves (mean maximum) in a
> 'code 4' sea state?"


From 6/18/08, post 69


fugarwi7 said:


> 4-8 feet which is similar to Beaufort scale 5


I thought this one looked familiar...but the answer is the same, regardless of how many times you ask it...LOL


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, I forgot it was asked! I think George got lost at sea. 

"To an Inuit of the far north, a kayak is
only a kayak if piloted by a male. What is
the name given to the vessel if a female is in
the driver's seat?"


----------



## reel

'm surprised all the comedians have not come out of the woodwork on this one.
Did a quick google. Nada.

Kayak backwards spells kayak.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> 'm surprised all the comedians have not come out of the woodwork on this one.
> Did a quick google. Nada.
> 
> Kayak backwards spells kayak.
> ...


LOL, you just made me laugh like he!!,
Maybe I should just give this answer up, huh?


----------



## fugarwi7

*Umiak*...from Western Canadian Inuktitut, meaning "woman's boat"
Kayak...from Western Canadian Inuktitut, meaning "man's boat"

Had to dig a little for this one!


----------



## bucky

yeah but whats her whole name?


----------



## Fishers of Men

fugarwi7 said:


> *Umiak*...from Western Canadian Inuktitut, meaning "woman's boat"
> Kayak...from Western Canadian Inuktitut, meaning "man's boat"
> 
> Had to dig a little for this one!


WOW, thats impressive. I thought I was going to have to give that one up!


----------



## Fishers of Men

"The "Seven Seas" is a term figurately
considered to include "all the waters and oceans of the world".
The term has historically been applied generally to what seven waters?"


----------



## fugarwi7

North and South Atlantic, North and South Pacific, Indian, Arctic, and Antarctic Oceans.


----------



## bucky

fugarwi7 said:


> North and South Atlantic, North and South Pacific, Indian, Arctic, and Antarctic Oceans.


i sure its the med, caspian, red, indian, black, adriatic, and one other i cant think of.


----------



## bucky

why dont pirates play cards?


----------



## fugarwi7

bucky said:


> why dont pirates play cards?


Because the captain was standing on the deck!

And I am pretty sure I got the right list for the seven seas!!


----------



## bucky

bucky said:


> i sure its the med, caspian, red, indian, black, adriatic, and one other i cant think of.


got it, had to look it up, persian gulf.

historically speaking that is


----------



## bucky

fugarwi7 said:


> Because the captain was standing on the deck!



hahaha!!!!


----------



## Fishers of Men

fugarwi7 said:


> North and South Atlantic, North and South Pacific, Indian, Arctic, and Antarctic Oceans.


Right on, I just got back from the lake since last wed.

The fish are *for sure *out of Ash. Charters are limiting and getting back to the dock by 10:30 am sat. Sat, I worked on the boat and went out at nite and slammed them. During the day, they were hugging within 5' of the bottom, as the wind picked up in the afternoon I saw them rising up some as the bait did. It calmed down in the eve and 72-74 fow they were 8-12 feet down about 9 pm.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Using a Mercator chart and the 
1 minute of latitude=1 nm convention, how far would
a ship actually travel (in nm) along the equator
using a chart measurement of 180 nm?"


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Right on,


-----according to the woods hole oceanographic institute

To the ancients, "seven" often meant "many," and before the fifteenth century, the many seas of the world were:

* the Red Sea
* the Mediterranean Sea
* the Persian Gulf
* the Black Sea
* the Adriatic Sea
* the Caspian Sea
* the Indian Ocean 


----according to wikipedia

* the Black Sea
* the Caspian Sea
* the Persian Gulf
* the Red Sea
* the Mediterranean Sea (including its marginal seas, notably the Adriatic Sea and the Aegean Sea, which are sometimes listed separately among the Seven Seas)
* the Indian Ocean and/or the Arabian Sea (which is part of the Indian Ocean)


-----the library of congress

ancient civilizations used the phrase &#8220;seven seas&#8221; to describe the bodies of water known at that time. The ancient Romans called the lagoons separated from the open sea near Venice the septem maria or seven seas. Most current sources state that "seven seas" referred to the Indian Ocean, Black Sea, Caspian Sea, Adriatic Sea, Persian Gulf, Mediterranean Sea, and the Red Sea.


so historically they are: the red, the med, the caspian, the adriatic, the persian, the indian, and the black

unless your question to have meant currently?

then yes i guess that North and South Atlantic, North and South Pacific, Indian, Arctic, and Antarctic Oceans would work.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Good explanation Bucky, thanks.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Good explanation Bucky, thanks.


lol

no problem


----------



## reel

I would guess 180 NM or 3 degrees ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> I would guess 180 NM or 3 degrees ?
> ...


Wow Reel!

Answer: 179 nm (rounded to nearest nm)
If you said 179 or 181, I gave it to you based upon
some controversy over conflicting information that
may have appeared on my "Equivalents" page. However,
179.1 nm is the correct answer to the question.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"In 1776, the 'free and independent states of America's Navy' established a pay scale for its seagoing personnel based upon rank and one other factor. What was it?"

Come on George...Where are you???


----------



## bucky

the number of cannons


----------



## bucky

what is the importance of one knot over another?


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> the number of cannons


I didn't expect that so quick!


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> I didn't expect that so quick!


the history channel? im not quite sure why some things will stick is this goofey head of mine


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> what is the importance of one knot over another?


Speed /time /distance...


----------



## Fishers of Men

"It is, of course, a common practice for a lockmaster to admit more than one vessel at a time through the locks. However, there is one situation where a flagged vessel must be locked through alone. What is the circumstance, and what flag is displayed?"


----------



## Bobinstow90

just dropped in to this thread and only guessing.

something dealing with toxic/poisonous stuff. maybe a black flag..the plague?


----------



## reel

Agree with Bobinstow:

You can lock through with a commercial boat, provided that it is not carrying hazardous cargo, if the captain of the commercial boat agrees. Again, if they decline, just acknowledge and comply. If the commercial vessel is carrying hazardous cargo, they should be displaying a red flag.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> "It is, of course, a common practice for a lockmaster to admit more than one vessel at a time through the locks. *However, there is one situation where a flagged vessel must be locked through alone. What is the circumstance, and what flag is displayed?"*





reel said:


> Agree with Bobinstow:
> 
> You can lock through with a commercial boat, provided that it is not carrying hazardous cargo, if the captain of the commercial boat agrees. Again, if they decline, just acknowledge and comply. If the commercial vessel is carrying * hazardous cargo,* they should be displaying a red flag.


Answer: Where the cargo is hazardous material. The flag is the Bravo flag.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"A familiar name among historic sailors for Death, and for the resting place of those lost at sea. Formerly it was the name given to the evil spirit who presided over the demons of the sea. He was thought to be in all storms, and was seen as gigantic, with three rows of sharpened teeth in an enormous mouth, great frightful eyes, and nostrils which emitted blue flames. Who or what was this denizen of the deep?"


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Speed /time /distance...


the knot and its type dictate the final strength of the rope (object) being tied.

such as if the line has a strength of 40lb. if you were to tie an over hand knot, the way that the knot digs into the line would cause the the line to be weakened by 50&#37;. thus you end up with 20lb test line.

if you were to use a figure 8 knot then the line would retain 80% of its strength. 

different line types and knot types can be affected differently. what may be best for braided may not be best for mono. 

so, the main idea behind using the correct knot is to maintain as much of the original line strength for that particular use.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> "A familiar name among historic sailors for Death, and for the resting place of those lost at sea. Formerly it was the name given to the evil spirit who presided over the demons of the sea. He was thought to be in all storms, and was seen as gigantic, with three rows of sharpened teeth in an enormous mouth, great frightful eyes, and nostrils which emitted blue flames. Who or what was this denizen of the deep?"


davy jones locker?


----------



## H20hound

arrrrrrhhh....Bucky i couln't type fast enough..lol


----------



## bucky

arrrrhhhh and all this time i thought, thats were sailors keep their gym socks.


har har har


----------



## Fishers of Men

Bucky, we needed a more clear question on the knot one.

Ya, Davy Jones Locker.

"Horn, Bell, Whistle, and Gong are four chart designations for fog signals. There are three others. What are they?"


----------



## fugarwi7

Fishers of Men said:


> "Horn, Bell, Whistle, and Gong are four chart designations for fog signals. There are three others. What are they?"



As LOUD as you can yell "Holy Sh*t Batman" Those are the three I use!!! 

Okay, on a more serious note...Diaphones, Sirens and Guns (or other explosions)


----------



## Fishers of Men

LOL fugarwi! Right.

Okay, lets try this one:

"In the northern hemisphere, if one would stand facing the wind, with his/her right arm extended at an angle of about 100 degrees relative to the direction faced, what atmospheric characteristic would they most likely be pointing toward? 
What is the name of the law or principle being used?"


----------



## bucky

pointing at a low pressure system.

no idea on the law....

but its the opposite in the southern hemisphere.

face the wind and point to the left.

though i was told back to the wind left is the center of the hurricane.
old sailor yarn? or something like that... im second guessing my self, haha.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Here's the 2nd half:
Answer: You'd be pointing in the vicinity of the center of a low pressure area, in accordance with Buys Ballots Law.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"In the time of Columbus, a ritual performed each evening was to point at the North Star, and then slowly lower the arm in a steady arc to the ship's compass. What was this ritual called?"


----------



## reel

The Pilot's Blessing
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

He He,  I thought that one would last a minute or to!

"What is the name given to the north-east gale which occasionally blows with great force off the coast of Central America, often without adequate signs to alert a navigator of its approach?"


----------



## reel

I'm researching these now:
Papagayo or Tehuantepecer
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Answer: Papagayo (Pacific Coast) or Tehuantepecer (Atlantic Coast)

"In the early 18th century, condemned prisoners were chained here and slowly drowned by incoming tides, and it became a rallying point for the Revolutionary War. In 1850, a handsome light station was built at this infamous site, and continues to burn brightly. What is its name?"


----------



## reel

Execution Rock New York.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

"How much faster does your body lose heat in water than in air of the same temperature?"


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Conduction rates are 25-26 times faster in water than in air.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, 

"There are few sights as beautiful to a sailor as the rays of the sun shining skyward through breaks in a cloud bank. Sometimes referred to as 'Jacob's Ladder' by seafarers, what is the scientific name for this optical affect?"


----------



## bucky

jesus beams.
ok its not scientific. but its another name


----------



## Fishers of Men

I'll give this one up:

Answer: Crepuscular Rays


----------



## Fishers of Men

"The name for this fictitious place meant 'Sailor's Paradise', where dance halls, public houses, and other amusements were plentiful and the ladies were accomodating! A sailor who died and had a reputation for enjoying such pleasures in his life, was said to have gone here."


----------



## flylogicsteelhead

Amsterdam


----------



## Fishers of Men

flylogicsteelhead said:


> Amsterdam


WHAT??? LOL  ...

Answer: Fiddler's Green


----------



## Fishers of Men

"In which of the disciplines or studies of Seamanship would you find the terms Jury Mast and Ocean Plat?"


----------



## bucky

they are the names of knots but, discipline?

BK

bachelors in knotting? lol

knot theory, har har


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yepper
Answer: Marlinespike (They are both names of knots.)

"discipline" (section of study)

"According to tradition, what would you expect to hear from a ship's bell at the stroke of midnight each New Year's Eve?"...and in what sequence?


----------



## fugarwi7

Fishers of Men said:


> Yepper
> Answer: Marlinespike (They are both names of knots.)
> 
> "discipline" (section of study)
> 
> "According to tradition, what would you expect to hear from a ship's bell at the stroke of midnight each New Year's Eve?"...and in what sequence?


16 bells...8 for the old year, then 8 for the new!

I believe there is some tradition that the oldest crew member rings the first eight and the youngest rings the last 8...I think that is how it goes.


----------



## Fishers of Men

fugarwi7 said:


> 16 bells...8 for the old year, then 8 for the new!
> 
> I believe there is some tradition that the oldest crew member rings the first eight and the youngest rings the last 8...I think that is how it goes.


yepper...more on ships bells:
http://boatingsailing.suite101.com/article.cfm/ship_watches_and_bells


----------



## Fishers of Men

"n days of yore and wooden ships, when the Captain would announce 'Sun Over the Yardarm', what action would the crew be likely to take?"


----------



## H20hound

time for a break and have a drink


----------



## Fishers of Men

H20hound said:


> time for a break and have a drink


We'll accept that, but...
Answer: The first drink (usually rum) of the day!


----------



## Fishers of Men

"The two most contrasting colors, black and white, are the predominant pattern of lighthouses on the southern East Coast of the U. S. However, as you move north along the coast, red and white become the favored color patterns. Why?"


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> "n days of yore and wooden ships, when the Captain would announce 'Sun Over the Yardarm', what action would the crew be likely to take?"


its 12 noon someplace


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> its 12 noon someplace


rest of it is answered in # 213


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> "The two most contrasting colors, black and white, are the predominant pattern of lighthouses on the southern East Coast of the U. S. However, as you move north along the coast, red and white become the favored color patterns. Why?"


Okay, here's this one:

Answer: "Swirling snowdrifts and deep winter shadows can create a very deceptive shoreline on the northern east coast, sometimes resembling black and white lighthouse patterns. Red takes much of the guesswork out of shoreline interpretation for a wary watchstander."


----------



## Fishers of Men

Here's one for George...Or anyone really.

"What is the difference in the U. S. Coast Guard's signal mirror equipment requirement between a BA (Bouyant Apparatus) and an IBA (Inflatable Bouyant Apparatus) ?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Here's one for George...Or anyone really.
> 
> "What is the difference in the U. S. Coast Guard's signal mirror equipment requirement between a BA (Bouyant Apparatus) and an IBA (Inflatable Bouyant Apparatus) ?"


trick question----there is no Cg requirment for BA's. And if i remember right, doesnt an IBA have to have atleast one mirror mounted?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> trick question----there is no Cg requirment for BA's. And if i remember right, doesnt an IBA have to have atleast one mirror mounted?


LOL, trick question? There are no trick questions  

Answer: There is no CG signal mirror requirement for a "Bouyant Apparatus", but an "Inflatable Bouyant Apparatus" must have at least one signal mirror aboard.


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> LOL, trick question? There are no trick questions
> 
> Answer: There is no CG signal mirror requirement for a "Bouyant Apparatus", but an "Inflatable Bouyant Apparatus" must have at least one signal mirror aboard.


close enough for me


----------



## Fishers of Men

"What is the name given to the network of latitude and longitude grid lines upon which a nautical chart is drawn?"


----------



## reel

Graticule
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay,

"Mt. Everest rises to a height of 29,002 feet above sea level. Within 100 fathoms, how many feet below sea level is the deepest known depth of the oceans?"


----------



## H20hound

Challenger Deep in the Mariana trench 35,840 feet below sea level.


----------



## bucky

6,033 fathoms


----------



## Fishers of Men

Answer is supposed to be: 35,800 feet. If you could transplant Mt. Everest into the ocean at the deepest point in the Marianas Trench, there would still be more than a mile of water above its peak to the surface of the ocean.

I come up with some different answers like:
35840'
34800'
5800 fathoms
5966.666666666667 fathoms
So, I guess we are close enough!


----------



## Fishers of Men

"The highest and most inward penetrating tidal bores emanate from what sea?"


----------



## smittyou812s

china sea! They come up a river there at about 30 ft and can travel around 200 miles inland!


----------



## Fishers of Men

smittyou812s said:


> china sea! They come up a river there at about 30 ft and can travel around 200 miles inland!


Thats really impressive, isn't it??!!!


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Who flies this flag?"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> "Who flies this flag?"


Come on, somebodys gotta know this!


----------



## k_redball

hey i know this one, isnt it an old coast guard flag??


----------



## Fishers of Men

Nope.
Answer: U. S. Customs


----------



## Fishers of Men

"To a fireman, this is a chair knot. To a 
seaman, it's a ________ ________"


----------



## krustydawg

Fishers of Men said:


> "To a fireman, this is a chair knot. To a
> seaman, it's a ________ ________"


Spanish Bowline


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right.

"What is the term used to describe a 'pushing vessel and vessel being pushed' so rigidly connected that both react to sea and swell as a single vessel?"


----------



## cjbrown

Composite Unit


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Also known as Corposant, Cormazant, Capra Saltante, and Corbie's Aunt, this phenomena at sea was considered to be a bad omen if its light fell upon the face of a seaman, but also was thought to foretell the ending of stormy weather."


----------



## Fishers of Men

Answer: St. Elmo's Fire

St. Elmo's Fire is an electrical weather phenomenon in which luminous plasma is created by a coronal discharge originating from a grounded object in an atmospheric electric field (such as those generated by thunderstorms or thunderstorms created by a volcanic explosion).

St. Elmo's fire is named after St. Erasmus of Formiae (also called St. Elmo), the patron saint of sailors. The phenomenon sometimes appeared on ships at sea during thunderstorms, and was regarded by sailors with superstitious awe, accounting for the name. Alternatively, Peter Gonzalez is said to be the St. Elmo after whom St. Elmo's fire has its name.

Ball lightning is often erroneously identified as St. Elmo's Fire. They are separate and distinct meteorological phenomena.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"What does this light configuration signify,
according to both International and Inland Rules? (include length)?"


----------



## bucky

the two red mast lights mean that the boat has run a ground? one white mast light means that the boat is less 50 meters or less in length and anchored as two white mast lights are optional for boats under 50 meters and white mast lights are required for anchoring at night.

so that combination would means that the boat has run a ground and is less than 50 meters in length.

i had originally put that 2 red lights meant limited mobility. but that is red-white-red in a vertical orientation. two red lights mean that a boat is not under command. so i edited


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> the two red mast lights mean that the boat has run a ground? one white mast light means that the boat is less 50 meters or less in length and anchored as two white mast lights are optional for boats under 50 meters and white mast lights are required for anchoring at night.
> 
> so that combination would means that the boat has run a ground and is less than 50 meters in length.
> 
> i had originally put that 2 red lights meant limited mobility. but that is red-white-red in a vertical orientation. two red lights mean that a boat is not under command. so i edited


Yepper, "red over red/captain is dead"

Answer: Vessel Aground, less than 50 meters in length


----------



## Fishers of Men

"This Roman god of unknown origin but
thought to be associated with Salacia, the
goddess of salt water, was later identified with 
the Greek god of the sea, Poseidon. Who was it?"


----------



## k_redball

It was neptune right???


----------



## Fishers of Men

yep...

That was a quick one!

Try this:

"It seems that even this poet recognized that not enough thought is given to boater education, when he wrote the lines
'Ye Gentlemen of England
That live at home at ease,
Ah! little do you think upon
The Dangers of the Seas.'
Who was that poet?"


----------



## krustydawg

Fishers of Men said:


> "It seems that even this poet recognized that not enough thought is given to boater education, when he wrote the lines
> 'Ye Gentlemen of England
> That live at home at ease,
> Ah! little do you think upon
> The Dangers of the Seas.'
> Who was that poet?"


Martyn Parker...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Another quick answer!
yep, 
Answer: Martin (or Martyn) Parker (1630)


----------



## Fishers of Men

"This song of the sea is considered one of the oldest, best-known and best-loved. It is said to have been written in 1694-5 when the British fleet under Russell wintered at Cadiz, Spain. The first few lines were also sung by the fishing boat captain in the movie "Jaws". 

Name that tune."


----------



## reel

Spanish ladies. Was not this posted before ? 
With a link to the song ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Spanish ladies. Was not this posted before ?
> With a link to the song ?
> ...


I don't think I did, maybe! oh well. 

Here's some anyways:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Ladies
Music here: http://www.contemplator.com/sea/sladies.html
You can get the song here:
http://www.ibiblio.org/jimmy/folkden-wp/?p=7020


----------



## Fishers of Men

"You quickly change direction 90 degrees, and your compass card moves uniformly through the turn and steadies quickly on your new heading. Your compass card is said to be ______-______."


----------



## Gju42486

dead beat?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> dead beat?


Ah, hello George. Your right.Try this one:

Interpret the weather-rhyme,
"Long foretold, long last,
Short notice, soon past'."


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Ah, hello George. Your right.Try this one:
> 
> Interpret the weather-rhyme,
> "Long foretold, long last,
> Short notice, soon past'."


im going waaaay out on a limb here- but are they referencing the barometer?


----------



## Fishers of Men

A 'dead beat' compass is one in which the card has been sufficiently dampened to make the card steady when the vessel is rolling in heavy seas. The card is settled regardless of stormy conditions &#173; it is a 'dead beat'! 

More on compasses:
http://www.coastalsailing.net/Cruising/Seamanship/Compass/index.html


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> im going waaaay out on a limb here- but are they referencing the barometer?


Your warm, think about it.


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Your warm, think about it.


so im wrong? crap! I quit


----------



## Gju42486

bad weather or storm moving in?? Strong blow?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> bad weather or storm moving in?? Strong blow?


You were on the right tract, I'll give it to you and then you can hit yourself with a stinger spoon upside the head and have EZ take it out for ya! LOL

Answer: A steady fall in pressure over a long period indicates a long period of bad weather, but a rapid fall indicates that, though the weather will most likely be severe, it will also likely be of short duration.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, lets go Navy (easy one):

What is the word to heave, hoist or raise an anchor?


----------



## bucky

anchors aweigh my boys anchors aweigh
farewell to foreign shores
we sail at break of day
through our last night on shore drink to the foam
until we meet once more
heres wishing you a happy voyage home


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> anchors aweigh my boys anchors aweigh
> farewell to foreign shores
> we sail at break of day
> through our last night on shore drink to the foam
> until we meet once more
> heres wishing you a happy voyage home


Aw Bucky, you blew the next question! lol 

The word "weigh" in this sense comes from the archaic word meaning to heave, hoist or raise. "Aweigh" means that that action has been completed. The anchor is aweigh when it is pulled from the bottom. This event is duly noted in the ship's log.

Here's what it was:

What is the Navy Service Song?

Answer: Anchors Aweigh
http://www.navyband.navy.mil/anchorsaweigh.shtml
http://www.navyband.navy.mil/Sounds/anchorsaweigh.mp3


----------



## Fishers of Men

"This common nautical term is used to describe the body of water next to a pier or wharf where boats or ships float."

Hint, people are confused of the meaning of the word.


----------



## reel

Docking water ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Docking water ?
> ...


I'll buy that.

Answer: The area of water in which a vessel lies when made fast is called a "dock". Many people think they can stand on a dock... but it would be impossible to do so.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Name at least four items aboard a vessel that must be labeled as being Coast Guard approved in order to meet Federal and most state requirements."


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> "Name at least four items aboard a vessel that must be labeled as being Coast Guard approved in order to meet Federal and most state requirements."


ill leave this one alone


----------



## reel

Flare gun.
Life preservers.
Boat registration certificate.
Fire extinguisher.
Whistle.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Flare gun.
> Life preservers.
> Boat registration certificate.
> Fire extinguisher.
> Whistle.
> ...


Answer: Personal Flotation Devices, Visual Distress Signals, Backfire Flame Arrestors, Fire Extinguishers, Marine Sanitation Devices, and perhaps the Certificate of Compliance could be interpreted as a CG approval label for the boat itself. Other safety equipment may be required or recommended, but most do not require CG approval labeling.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay George,

"Why is a U. S. vessel carrying more than seven passengers for hire commonly referred to as a 'T-Boat'?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Answer: Personal Flotation Devices, Visual Distress Signals, Backfire Flame Arrestors, Fire Extinguishers, Marine Sanitation Devices, and perhaps the Certificate of Compliance could be interpreted as a CG approval label for the boat itself. Other safety equipment may be required or recommended, but most do not require CG approval labeling.


type IV as well.........


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay George,
> 
> "Why is a U. S. vessel carrying more than seven passengers for hire commonly referred to as a 'T-Boat'?"


  
they fall under the rules and regs in subchapter t of the CFR which is small passenger vessels under 100GT


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> they fall under the rules and regs in subchapter t of the CFR *title 46 *which is small passenger vessels under 100GT


Alrighty then, George comes thru AGAIN! 

"What is the term most used to describe any line of position (LOP) resulting from celestial observation?"


----------



## reel

Capt. Thomas H. Sumner (line), an American ship-master...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thank you Reel.
Answer: A Sumner Line.

"Class A and Class B EPIRBS should be checked once a month during the boating season. When during the day is it permissible to conduct this test?"


----------



## reel

Operational testing

According to the FAA, ground testing of type A, B and S ELTs is to be done within the first 5 minutes of each hour. Testing is restricted to 3 audio sweeps. [2] Type I and II devices (those transmitting at 406 MHz) have a self test function and must not be activated except in an actual emergency.

The Coast Guard web page for EPIRBs states: "You may be fined for false activation of an unregistered EPIRB. The U.S. Coast Guard routinely refers cases involving the non-distress activation of an EPIRB (e.g., as a hoax, through gross negligence, carelessness or improper storage and handling) to the Federal Communications Commission. The FCC will prosecute cases based upon evidence provided by the Coast Guard, and will issue warning letters or notices of apparent liability for fines up to $10,000." [3]
...


----------



## Cloud9

We interupt this broadcast of FOM's OGF Trivia Question to bring you the following important message from Cloud9:

"We have alot of smart folks on here."

This concludes this Emergency Alert System message from the National Weather Service.

We know resume this broadcast of FOM's OGF Trivia Question.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thanks Cloud 9 for the broadcast. Yes there is a lot of knowledge on this site. Wish I could punch it all in 1 brain. (mine!) lol

Watch who jumps on this one!
"Convert 38&#176;35'24" to a decimal...(38._ _&#176"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Thanks Cloud 9 for the broadcast. Yes there is a lot of knowledge on this site. Wish I could punch it all in 1 brain. (mine!) lol
> 
> Watch who jumps on this one!
> "Convert 38°35'24" to a decimal...(38._ _°)"


38 54.4 IF I READ THE QUESTION RIGHT


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> 38 54.4 IF I READ THE QUESTION RIGHT


AHNNNT, but, try again and to get the last part of the question is the degrees.


----------



## Cloud9

Ok, I know one.  



Fishers of Men said:


> Watch who jumps on this one!
> "Convert 38°35'24" to a decimal...(38._ _°)"


24 / 60 = .4
35.4 / 60 = .59

38.59 deg.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Cloud9 said:


> Ok, I know one.
> 
> 
> 
> 24 / 60 = .4
> 35.4 / 60 = .59
> 
> 38.59 deg.


ALRIGHT! Thanks for participating. The correct way to display,

Answer: 38.59&#176; (35'24" = 35.4', and 35.4'/60 = .59&#176

See how close you were Geo.
Keep up the good work guys, I am sure the lurkers are gaining something from this thread.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"What affect does an opposing current have on (1) wave length, and (2) wave height?"


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> "What affect does an opposing current have on (1) wave length, and (2) wave height?"



it can give big ya big waves as well as cancel out waves. but its really the big freaky ones that worry us. even though the wave may derive from the same source, distruptions by current and objects can deflect the waves so that they colide with each other. when this occurs they will either focus the energy or cancel each other out.


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> it can give big ya big waves as well as cancel out waves. but its really the big freaky ones that worry us. even though the wave may derive from the same source, distruptions by current and objects can deflect the waves so that they colide with each other. when this occurs they will either focus the energy or cancel each other out.


simplified version:
Answer: Decreases wave length, and increases wave height.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"A passenger is thrown from your boat as you travel across the water at 30 knots. You continue on at that speed for 20 seconds more. How far away from your man-overboard will you be, in feet?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> "A passenger is thrown from your boat as you travel across the water at 30 knots. You continue on at that speed for 20 seconds more. How far away from your man-overboard will you be, in feet?"


60D/ST !


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> simplified version:
> Answer: Decreases wave length, and increases wave height.


lol wave vs particle duality in matter and energy. quantum mechanics. a favorite pass time for me


----------



## Fishers of Men

A passenger is thrown from your boat as you travel across the water at 30 knots. You continue on at that speed for 20 seconds more. How far away from your man-overboard will you be, in feet?" 



Gju42486 said:


> 60D/ST !


Aw, come on George!   
Here it is:
Answer: Around 1,013 feet.
30 kn x .005556 hrs =.16668 miles
.16668 miles is 1,012.77 feet 




bucky said:


> lol wave vs particle duality in matter and energy. quantum mechanics. a favorite pass time for me


All right Bucky!  LOL


----------



## Fishers of Men

For you seafaring movie buffs, here's a threesome. 
"Name the ships that: 
1. Brought King Kong from Skull Island to NYC. (not the book, the movie)
2. Was Jean LaFitte's pirate ship in "The Buccaneer".
3. Humphrey Bogart takes over from Edward G. Robinson in "Key Largo".


----------



## krustydawg

Fishers of Men said:


> For you seafaring movie buffs, here's a threesome.
> "Name the ships that:
> 1. Brought King Kong from Skull Island to NYC. (not the book, the movie)
> 2. Was Jean LaFitte's pirate ship in "The Buccaneer".
> 3. Humphrey Bogart takes over from Edward G. Robinson in "Key Largo".


I'll take a stab at this one....

1. The Venture
2. The Pride
3. Santana


----------



## Fishers of Men

krustydawg said:


> I'll take a stab at this one....
> 
> 1. The Venture
> 2. The Pride
> 3. Santana


Real close 2 out of 3,

Answer: Venture, Vulcan, and Santana
(The Trivia Encyclopedia, Worth, Brooke House, 1974)


----------



## Fishers of Men

"In nautical terms, we refer to a block or string of boat slips as a Marina. But what name could be given to just TWO boat slips sitting side by side on a shoreline?"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> "In nautical terms, we refer to a block or string of boat slips as a Marina. But what name could be given to just TWO boat slips sitting side by side on a shoreline?"


No one?

Answer: It's a 'paradox'.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Getting a tatoo has been a popular pastime of sailors over the ages, and in fact has again become somewhat trendy. But military tatoos were used originally for a much more practical purpose than vowing affection to the sweetheart back home. Why were they used?"


----------



## reel

The Battle of Hastings was the decisive Norman victory in the Norman Conquest of England. The battle took place at Senlac Hill, approximately 6 miles (10 km) north-west of Hastings, on which an abbey was subsequently built.

The battle took place on 14 October 1066, between the Norman army of Duke William of Normandy from France, and the English army led by King Harold II. Harold was killed during the battle; traditionally, it is believed he was shot through the eye with an arrow. Although there was further English resistance for some time to come, this battle is seen as the point at which William gained control of England.

The famous Bayeux Tapestry depicts the events before and during the battle.

Tatoos were first used here like dog tags to identify friend and foe.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> The Battle of Hastings was the decisive Norman victory in the Norman Conquest of England. The battle took place at Senlac Hill, approximately 6 miles (10 km) north-west of Hastings, on which an abbey was subsequently built.
> 
> The battle took place on 14 October 1066, between the Norman army of Duke William of Normandy from France, and the English army led by King Harold II. Harold was killed during the battle; traditionally, it is believed he was shot through the eye with an arrow. Although there was further English resistance for some time to come, this battle is seen as the point at which William gained control of England.
> 
> The famous Bayeux Tapestry depicts the events before and during the battle.
> 
> Tatoos were first used here like dog tags to identify friend and foe and deserters.
> ...


Wow, Excellent Reel. Thanks


----------



## Fishers of Men

"During WWII, many allied warships and merchant marine vessels encircled their hulls with an electric cable through which a current was passed. What purpose did it serve?"


----------



## reel

Degaussing is the process of decreasing or eliminating an unwanted magnetic field. It is named after Carl Friedrich Gauss, an early researcher in the field of magnetism. Due to magnetic hysteresis it is generally not possible to reduce a magnetic field completely to zero, so degaussing typically induces a very small "known" field referred to as bias.

I know subs do this to avoid detection. Saw a setup along the east coast recently.
So probably to keep from setting off mines back then ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on Reel.

&#8220;How did the 'horse latitudes' get its name?"


----------



## geomichaelpk

Horse Latitudes
------The Doors

When the still sea conspires an armor
And her sullen and aborted
Currents breed tiny monsters,
True sailing is dead.

Awkward instant
And the first animal is jettisoned,
Legs furiously pumping
Their stiff green gallop,
And heads bob up
Poise
Delicate
Pause
Consent 
In mute nostril agony
Carefully refined
And sealed over.


----------



## Fishers of Men

geomichaelpk said:


> Horse Latitudes
> ------The Doors
> 
> When the still sea conspires an armor
> And her sullen and aborted
> Currents breed tiny monsters,
> True sailing is dead.
> 
> Awkward instant
> And the first animal is jettisoned,
> Legs furiously pumping
> Their stiff green gallop,
> And heads bob up
> Poise
> Delicate
> Pause
> Consent
> In mute nostril agony
> Carefully refined
> And sealed over.


Thats GREAT!

Answer: Early sailors who got stuck in the Bermuda-Azores high, often had to dump horses overboard to conserve drinking water. 
More on horse latitutudes:

http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/weather/A0824229.html


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;Sleek racing yachts built in the early 1900's did not have portholes that could increase resistance? What were built into the teak decks of these vessels to help provide sunlight to the cabins below deck?"


----------



## reel

..................................................


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right again, saved me posting pics!

The Navigation Rules specify that for a light to meet a requirement of visibility of 4 nautical miles, it must have a minimum luminous intensity of ____


----------



## fugarwi7

27 Candelas


*What is a Candela, for those who may not know?* Here is a truncated explaination.
Prior to 1948, there existed a variety of standards for luminous intensity in use in various countries. These were typically based on the brightness of the flame from a "standard candle" of defined composition, or the brightness of an incandescent filament of specific design. One of the best-known of these standards was the English standard: candlepower. 

Due to the variations of definitions, it became clear that a better-defined unit was needed. 

It was then ratified in 1948 by the 9th CGPM which adopted a new name for this unit, the *candela*. In 1967 the 13th CGPM removed the term "new candle" and gave an amended version of the candela definition.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thats great, I like all the descriptions you guys are putting in the answers.

"What will likely be the state of the sea for a Captain navigating in a high wind accompanied by heavy hail?"

Think about this one.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Very good reasoning.

Answer: The sea state will calm. Hail, like rain, has a damping effect on the surface of the sea.


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;If your 19 foot-long boat did not have a capacity plate, what formula should you use as a guideline to determine the person capacity of your boat?"


----------



## reel

For a 7' wide boat: 19' long x 7' wide / 15 = 8 people.
But if they are overweight I would not advise using this old general formula.
Five would be more reasonable.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> For a 7' wide boat: 19' long x 7' wide / 15 = 8 people.
> But if they are overweight I would not advise using this old general formula.
> Five would be more reasonable.
> ...


Yes Reel it's an old formula and I hope like you said there is not a bunch if obese
passengers!

Answer: Length X Width, divided by 15
(This is a rough estimate, and would be considered safe in ideal conditions.)


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;Precisely, what is the definition of the term 'freeboard', when used to describe a characteristic of PFD wear?"


----------



## reel

From a PFD advertisement



> Freeboard
> 
> Turbulent marine environment and variable wave conditions make for hazardous and sometimes unpredictable fishing conditions. The rougher the water, the higher the risk of falling overboard.
> 
> Once in the water, these same conditions increase your risk of drowning by increasing the likelihood and number of times your mouth may be underwater. Reducing the number of mouth immersions will increase your chances of survival.
> 
> When inflated, the FSL1000 can provide up to 8" to 9" of distance between your mouth and the surface of the water. This distance is called freeboard. Your head and chest are elevated up and out of the way of waves and swells.
> 
> The higher freeboard also increases your visibility for rescuers, improving your chances of survival.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Well now, I dont think it can get any more precise than that! Thanks.

"What happened at "X", and what maneuver resulted from it?"


----------



## fugarwi7

George fell in the water ("X") and ezbite made a "Williamson Turn" to return to MOB position to retrieve George!


----------



## Gju42486

fugarwi7 said:


> George fell in the water ("X") and ezbite made a "Williamson Turn" to return to MOB position to retrieve George!


yea, your probably right. If it was the other way around i may have just maintained my course and speed   :C


----------



## Fishers of Men

Oh man...next thing ya know there will be a chunk of concrete on someones leg.

Okay,
&#8220;In the 1600's, a skipper would not think of leaving port without his 'book of cards'. What was it (or what were they)?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Oh man...next thing ya know there will be a chunk of concrete on someones leg.
> Okay,
> In the 1600's, a skipper would not think of leaving port without his 'book of cards'. What was it (or what were they)?"


naaa his head acts the same way  Ok im done. Back to your scheduled program


----------



## reel

Getting back to the "Williamson Turn" for a moment.

Just this past weekend I took the grandkids "tubing", naturally one fell off. So what I did, was circle clockwise. This kept my eye on the spot and brought the tube back to the MOB location. Wind was not that much of a factor. Also this maneuver provided some protection from other boaters zipping all over the place and took less time than the Williamson Turn.

I'm wondering if this "Turn" is for larger boats like cruise ships, navy vessels etc to keep the prop away from the MOB ?
...


----------



## bucky

reel said:


> Getting back to the "Williamson Turn" for a moment.
> 
> Just this past weekend I took the grandkids "tubing", naturally one fell off. So what I did, was circle clockwise. This kept my eye on the spot and brought the tube back to the MOB location. Wind was not that much of a factor. Also this maneuver provided some protection from other boaters zipping all over the place and took less time than the Williamson Turn.
> 
> I'm wondering if this "Turn" is for larger boats like cruise ships, navy vessels etc to keep the prop away from the MOB ?
> ...


if i remember correctly, its due to wind boats.

if the wind was coming from the other direction then you would "hard right rudder" ill see if i can confirm.


----------



## bucky

nope sailing uses similar not the same. i guess it doesnt really matter what direction in sailing as long as you avoid the jibe.

you put the rudder for the williamson turn on the same side the person went over board. so any direction is the same turn.


----------



## Fishers of Men

It was also designed before gps and to turn you around and go back to the general vicinity of the MOB when you have no other means to locate the spot.


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;In the 1600's, a skipper would not think of leaving port without his 'book of cards'. What was it (or what were they)?"


----------



## bucky

ok ill take a stab at this. 

taro cards?


----------



## Gju42486

bucky said:


> ok ill take a stab at this.
> 
> taro cards?


nope---charts, charts man- dont leave home without em


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on George!

Boy Bucky, you made me spew ice tea on the monitor. That was a good one!


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;Which of the following has the most buoyancy when totally submerged in sea water: (a) a wooden sphere 4 inches in diameter, (2) a spherical rubber balloon 4 inches in diameter filled with sea water, or (3) a brass sphere 4 inches in diameter?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Which of the following has the most buoyancy when totally submerged in sea water: (a) a wooden sphere 4 inches in diameter, (2) a spherical rubber balloon 4 inches in diameter filled with sea water, or (3) a brass sphere 4 inches in diameter?"


trick question??, they are all the same because they all share the same diameter??


----------



## Guest

Wood 4inch Sphere. The thing I looked at was buoyancy not diplacement. 
???????


----------



## Gju42486

tubuzz2 said:


> Wood 4inch Sphere. The thing I looked at was buoyancy not diplacement.
> ???????


yea, the way i was thinking was they all have the same amount of "bouyancy" pushing up on equal amount of "surface area"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> trick question??, they are all the same because they all share the same diameter??


There are NO trick questions. 

Answer: "Archimedes said that a body immersed in a fluid is buoyed up by a force equal to the weight of the displaced fluid. Since the weight of the displaced sea water in this problem is the same in each case (each sphere has a diameter of 4 inches), they are equally buoyant."


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> There are NO trick questions.
> 
> Answer: "Archimedes said that a body immersed in a fluid is buoyed up by a force equal to the weight of the displaced fluid. Since the weight of the displaced sea water in this problem is the same in each case (each sphere has a diameter of 4 inches), they are equally buoyant."


YESSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Fishers of Men

While we are on that note:

&#8220;Most boaters know that a Type I PFD has a minimum buoyancy rating of 22 pounds. We also know that wearer's usually weigh much more than 22 lbs. So, how much "force" or "effort" must be exerted to hold a Type I PFD under water?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> While we are on that note:
> 
> Most boaters know that a Type I PFD has a minimum buoyancy rating of 22 pounds. We also know that wearer's usually weigh much more than 22 lbs. So, how much "force" or "effort" must be exerted to hold a Type I PFD under water?"


this is a coast guard test question.....you still want me to answer it?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Ha Ha, go ahead if ya want and I'll thro another up.
Havin fun yet?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Ha Ha, go ahead if ya want and I'll thro another up.
> Havin fun yet?


22LBS there captain


----------



## Gju42486

when coming abaft of a vessel's beam- when is it considered an overtaking situation?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay then:

&#8220;What do the following navigational chart symbols depict?"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay we have 2 up now! Musta posted at the same time.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Right on George!
> 
> Boy Bucky, you made me spew ice tea on the monitor. That was a good one!



charts seemed too easy


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> &#8220;Which of the following has the most buoyancy when totally submerged in sea water: (a) a wooden sphere 4 inches in diameter, (2) a spherical rubber balloon 4 inches in diameter filled with sea water, or (3) a brass sphere 4 inches in diameter?"


lets see the ballon will shrink due to pressure losing displacment.

the wood will absorb water again losing displacement

so its the brass sphere... that is until ya get it so deep that it implodes

just skinnnning cats here


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> lets see the ballon will shrink due to pressure losing displacment.
> 
> the wood will absorb water again losing displacement
> 
> so its the brass sphere... that is until ya get it so deep that it implodes
> 
> just skinnnning cats here


That one was answered in # 332
Answer: "Archimedes said that a body immersed in a fluid is buoyed up by a force equal to the weight of the displaced fluid. Since the weight of the displaced sea water in this problem is the same in each case (each sphere has a diameter of 4 inches), they are equally buoyant."

We are working on # 338 and #339 now.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> That one was answered in # 332
> Answer: "Archimedes said that a body immersed in a fluid is buoyed up by a force equal to the weight of the displaced fluid. Since the weight of the displaced sea water in this problem is the same in each case (each sphere has a diameter of 4 inches), they are equally buoyant."
> 
> We are working on # 338 and #339 now.


my point is that they wouldnt be equally buoyant.

pressure would compress the air with in the rubber ballon. this would cause the ballon to shrink. when it shrinks it would lose volume thus losing buoyancy.

etc.

but i suppose we can just let archie have his day


----------



## fugarwi7

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay then:
> 
> What do the following navigational chart symbols depict?"


Chart one is an opening bridge symbol
Chart two is a lock symbol


----------



## Fishers of Men

It does say totally submerged, but if that is only the 4", you are still under 1 atmosphere of pressure (14.7# at sea level) therefore I would say it would be the same. Now if it was down 33' into a second atmosphere (29.4#) of pressure it would shrink, even if it was down 3' would shrink some because of the weight of the water. At the surface, they would be equal, BUT it did say totally submerged. So, all that just to say I tend to agree with what you said!


----------



## Gju42486

Gju42486 said:


> when coming abaft of a vessel's beam- when is it considered an overtaking situation?


welll?????


----------



## fugarwi7

Gju42486 said:


> when coming abaft of a vessel's beam- when is it considered an overtaking situation?


A vessel shall be deemed to be overtaking when coming up with a another vessel from a direction more than 22.5 degrees abaft her beam, that is, in such a position with reference to the vessel she is overtaking, that at night she would be able to see only the sternlight of that vessel but neither of her sidelights.

Be patient George...life is too short to get too excited, unless you're fishing!!


----------



## Gju42486

fugarwi7 said:


> A vessel shall be deemed to be overtaking when coming up with a another vessel from a direction more than 22.5 degrees abaft her beam, that is, in such a position with reference to the vessel she is overtaking, that at night she would be able to see only the sternlight of that vessel but neither of her sidelights.
> 
> Be patient George...life is too short to get too excited, unless you're fishing!!


you da man fug---life is to short now man, no matter what im doing, im getting olllllld fast


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Mileage indicators on charts of the Mississippi River show distances along the path of greatest surface velocity and deepest flow. This path is called the channel _______."

UH OH>>George HE HEEE HEEE...


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> "Mileage indicators on charts of the Mississippi River show distances along the path of greatest surface velocity and deepest flow. This path is called the channel _______."
> 
> UH OH>>George HE HEEE HEEE...


what dont think i know it? Well i think your right- ill take a guess though........talawag or something along those line? 

if im even remotely close to this answer i quit because i sooooooo pulled it out of my arse. I remember hearing it on one of those useless trivia shows or what not


----------



## fugarwi7

Don't quit George...your posts are too funny ...since you are so close with your answer, you gotta stick around! I am sure Fisher's will edit your answer and take a jab at you.

And about getting oooollllldddd...you are still a youngsta...plenty of years left in that body!


----------



## Fishers of Men

YOU cant quit, if you do, I'll have to end the thread. What fun would that be?

I Gave it to you:
Answer: Thalweg 

Really I figured you would use some inside "pull" and call a buddy at New Orleans CG station to find out!


----------



## Fishers of Men

I have to go to the dentist now so I will leave you with this research one:

"In the poem,Wynken, Blynken, and Nod, what two lines would lead you to conclude that the three might have seen RED buoys off the port side of their wooden shoe as they began their journey?"


----------



## reel

will have to think awhile but here is poem:


> Wynken, Blynken, and Nod (Dutch Lullaby)
> by Eugene Field (1850-1895)
> 
> Wynken, Blynken, and Nod one night
> Sailed off in a wooden shoe---
> Sailed on a river of crystal light,
> Into a sea of dew.
> "Where are you going, and what do you wish?"
> The old moon asked the three.
> "We have come to fish for the herring fish
> That live in this beautiful sea;
> Nets of silver and gold have we!"
> Said Wynken,
> Blynken,
> And Nod.
> 
> The old moon laughed and sang a song,
> As they rocked in the wooden shoe,
> And the wind that sped them all night long
> Ruffled the waves of dew.
> The little stars were the herring fish
> That lived in that beautiful sea---
> "Now cast your nets wherever you wish---
> Never afeard are we";
> So cried the stars to the fishermen three:
> Wynken,
> Blynken,
> And Nod.
> 
> All night long their nets they threw
> To the stars in the twinkling foam---
> Then down from the skies came the wooden shoe,
> Bringing the fishermen home;
> 'T was all so pretty a sail it seemed
> As if it could not be,
> And some folks thought 't was a dream they 'd dreamed
> Of sailing that beautiful sea---
> But I shall name you the fishermen three:
> Wynken,
> Blynken,
> And Nod.
> 
> Wynken and Blynken are two little eyes,
> And Nod is a little head,
> And the wooden shoe that sailed the skies
> Is a wee one's trundle-bed.
> So shut your eyes while mother sings
> Of wonderful sights that be,
> And you shall see the beautiful things
> As you rock in the misty sea,
> Where the old shoe rocked the fishermen three:
> Wynken,
> Blynken,
> And Nod.


----------



## reel

If they sailed from the river to the sea, there would be red and green marker buoys at the entrance.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> If they sailed from the river to the sea, there would be red and green marker buoys at the entrance.
> ...


Excellent Reel, and thanks for posting the poem.

Answer: "Sailed on a river of crystal light
Into a sea of dew." 
Using the concept of "Red Right Returning", they were going toward the sea, and therefore the red markers would have been on their left, or port, side.

I thought that would be an interesting one.


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;The U. S. Virgin Islands has a term in their statutes to describe Personal Watercraft that is unique among state and U. S. Territorial laws. What term is used there to describe PWC's?"


----------



## fugarwi7

Fishers of Men said:


> &#8220;The U. S. Virgin Islands has a term in their statutes to describe Personal Watercraft that is unique among state and U. S. Territorial laws. What term is used there to describe PWC's?"


Thrillcraft, ie, jet skis, hovercraft and small boats under 13'

On a side, I believe the term is also used in the Hawaiian Islands.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, wow, I'm having a hard time finding a stumper here!

Lets try this:
&#8220;Most mariners know about Buys Ballot law and Murphy's law, but what is Coles law?"


----------



## reel

So far I Googled up 4,000 lawyers and also found these:

1. Coles Law dictates that bad things happen in 3's. Last year, in Ireland alone, over 45 people were arrested for breaking this law.

2. And this: Coles Law .. did you mean coleslaw ?

Since neither is boating related there has to be another answer ?
...


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay, wow, I'm having a hard time finding a stumper here!
> 
> Lets try this:
> Most mariners know about Buys Ballot law and Murphy's law, but what is Coles law?"


something tells me it has to do with a boats wake?


----------



## Fishers of Men

You are really close George, was that a hint put forward or your answer. 

I'll wait a min on this one but I am leaving at 0430 for Lorain until tues or so.

Reels lookin real hard!


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> You are really close George, was that a hint put forward or your answer.
> 
> I'll wait a min on this one but I am leaving at 0430 for Lorain until tues or so.
> 
> Reels lookin real hard!


"principle behind wake turbulance" i had to look it up though- i would of never got it


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okeedoke:

Answer: Naturally, it's thinly sliced cabbage. (But it's also a principle governing the behavior of wake turbulence.)


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Theoretically, under normal conditions, how tall would a transmitting antenna have to be in order for a VHF-FM signal from a marine radio to reach your boat, in distress and with a 10 foot antenna, 67 miles away?"


----------



## reel

According to this guys formula. Assuming no bounce off anything.
http://www.qsl.net/kd4sai/distance.html

10' first station antenna height = 4 miles to horizon
Try 2000' 2nd station height = 63 miles to horizon
So add both distances = 67 miles.

If this is not right I'll have to use that big earth radius equation.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

You got it! 
Answer: 2,000 feet

&#8220;The modern 'lock' (the boating kind) was first developed and installed near Utrecht, The Netherlands, in about 1370. Why was it referred to as a 'pound' lock?"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> The modern 'lock' (the boating kind) was first developed and installed near Utrecht, The Netherlands, in about 1370. Why was it referred to as a 'pound' lock?"


No one huh? Okay:

Answer: Came from verb "Impound", meaning to hold or trap between walls. A "pound" (noun) was the place held...in this case, water.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Every boat is going to take water, either through a dripping through-hull fitting or from an over-eager washdown crew. Though it seems obvious, most boaters don't understand that a key to sink proofing your boat is to get the water out at a rate faster than it comes in. 

A 2-inch hole (like your engine intake through-hull) just 2 feet below the waterline will allow how many gallons a minute or how many gallons per hour into your boat?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Every boat is going to take water, either through a dripping through-hull fitting or from an over-eager washdown crew. Though it seems obvious, most boaters don't understand that a key to sink proofing your boat is to get the water out at a rate faster than it comes in.
> 
> A 2-inch hole (like your engine intake through-hull) just 2 feet below the waterline will allow how many gallons a minute or how many gallons per hour into your boat?


60 gallon a minute or so is my guess?


----------



## cjbrown

Seen this one on the tv show Shipshape. 66 gallons minute or 3960 an hour. Lotta water real quick.


----------



## Gju42486

cjbrown said:


> Seen this one on the tv show Shipshape. 66 gallons minute or 3960 an hour. Lotta water real quick.


ooooook you got me mr technical


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thats good guys, I thought maybe we should throw some awareness stuff in here besides general interest.

Answer: "A 2-inch hole (like your engine intake through-hull) just 2 feet below the waterline will allow 66 gallons a minute or 3,960 gallons per hour into your boat, *which is considerably more than the usual 500 gallon per hour bilge pump can handle. *Even worse, that 66 gallons adds more than a quarter of a ton of seawater per minute &#8212; all from a 2-inch hole!"

So even a small hole can over come you real fast. I had a whole (pun intended lol) chart on that once but don't know where it is!

Good idea to have more than 1 pump anyways in case one fails.


----------



## Fishers of Men

In surface navigation, "what two terms are used to describe the direction and speed of ocean currents?"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> In surface navigation, "what two terms are used to describe the direction and speed of ocean currents?"


Somebody HAS to know this easy one. 
Come on George help out.


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Somebody HAS to know this easy one.
> Come on George help out.


fine- u asked for it....Im takin a break now untill you can stump me  

set and drift


----------



## wallydog

Convergence/Divergence


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> fine- u asked for it....Im takin a break now untill you can stump me
> 
> set and drift


Okay, George, I'll try.



wallydog said:


> Convergence/Divergence


WHAT??? Hello Mike,
What in the world would that have to do with it?


----------



## Fishers of Men

This is for you George but others may reply. 

"Very few people know this, but Santa criss-crosses the country using the West Quoddy, Castle Hill, Point Arena, Ida Lewis Rock, Morris Island, and Biloxi lights to navigate, in that order. What do you get when you string together all the two-letter state abbreviations where those lighthouses are located?"


----------



## reel

After an hour I finally found it"


> The current direction, or set, is the direction toward which the current flows. The speed is sometimes called the drift. The term &#8220;velocity&#8221; is often used as the equivalent of &#8220;speed&#8221; when referring to current, although strictly speaking &#8220;velocity&#8221; implies direction as well as speed. The term &#8220;strength&#8221; is also used to refer to speed, but more often to greatest speed between consecutive slack waters


But I see it was already answered.


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> After an hour I finally found it"
> 
> But I see it was already answered.


Here all this time I thought you were holding back Reel 
Thanks for the explanation. An hour you were looking? My My


----------



## reel

"West Quoddy" Maine
Castle Hill Rhode Island
"Point arena" California
Ida Lewis Rock Rhode Island
Morris Island South Carolina
Biloxi Mississippi

Probably Merry Christmas.


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> "West Quoddy" Maine
> Castle Hill Rhode Island
> "Point arena" California
> Ida Lewis Rock Rhode Island
> Morris Island South Carolina
> Biloxi Mississippi
> 
> Probably Merry Christmas.


Wow you were not going to get beat out of that one! That was quick.
Close,
First part is right. The question. 
Last part is not.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> fine- u asked for it....Im takin a break now until you can stump me


If you get stumped you have to take a break, I don't understand your comment. 

Did this one clip a wing on the Thompson?   Just jokin.


----------



## reel

OK then:
Me ri ca ri sc ms.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> OK then:
> Me ri ca ri sc ms.
> ...


Close enough,

Answer: MERI CARISCMS (and a Happy New Year, too.)


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay George, 
I'll try again but this time you have all weekend to figure it out. Wont be home from the lake until Tues.

"For centuries, sailors have gathered on deck at night to view this magnificent cloud phenomena, shining against the otherwise black sky and reflecting on the still sea. What term is used to describe this cloud?"


----------



## reel

Noctilucent
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noctilucent_clouds
...


----------



## Gju42486

reel said:


> Noctilucent
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noctilucent_clouds
> ...


THATS CORRECT!


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> THATS CORRECT!


LOL

"What is considered the maximum safe docking speed for a vessel exceeding 100,000 dead weight tons?" (Must be "reasonably" close.)


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> LOL
> 
> "What is considered the maximum safe docking speed for a vessel exceeding 100,000 dead weight tons?" (Must be "reasonably" close.)


im saying .1-.2 knots? Im sure im off though so someone correct me


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> im saying .1-.2 knots? Im sure im off though so someone correct me


Close enough, Answer: .2 -.5 ft./second, or about .16 knot

Crap George!


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Contrary to the accounts of fictional authors and film-makers, pirate ships rarely flew flags from the peak of their masts. According to historians, on those rare occasions where flags WERE reported, what did they look like?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> "Contrary to the accounts of fictional authors and film-makers, pirate ships rarely flew flags from the peak of their masts. According to historians, on those rare occasions where flags WERE reported, what did they look like?"


::::  skip  ::::::::::


----------



## Fishers of Men

Oooh, George, you mean I found a stumper one?


----------



## Smokeshowin

Red or Black?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Smokeshowin said:


> Red or Black?


Close enough!

Answer: Plain, black flags were most often reported over the ages by maritime historians. Of lesser frequency was everything ranging from red banners to national flags to dirty underwear.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Under International Rules, in fog, how would you interpret one prolonged and three short blasts from another vessel?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> "Under International Rules, in fog, how would you interpret one prolonged and three short blasts from another vessel?"


a towed vessel.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Bet you weren't expecting that, huh George?

"At 25 knots, you are travelling on a course of 25.25&#176;. You take a bearing on a lighthouse of 25.93&#176;, and 45 minutes later, take a second bearing of 74.27&#176;. What distance did you travel in nautical miles?"


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Bet you weren't expecting that, huh George?
> 
> "At 25 knots, you are travelling on a course of 25.25°. You take a bearing on a lighthouse of 25.93°, and 45 minutes later, take a second bearing of 74.27°. What distance did you travel in nautical miles?"


whys that?


----------



## Fishers of Men

An easy one


----------



## reel

OK I want to work on this one, don't give up on me.
Going canoeing the Old Woman's Creek this PM so will be back later.
...


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Bet you weren't expecting that, huh George?
> 
> "At 25 knots, you are travelling on a course of 25.25&#176;. You take a bearing on a lighthouse of 25.93&#176;, and 45 minutes later, take a second bearing of 74.27&#176;. What distance did you travel in nautical miles?"


well i think theres alot of un needed info in here to throw us off........i could be wrong though. Taking all the degrees and courses ect out- heres what i think.

25knots X .75 hours ( 45 minutes)= 18.75 NM?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yepper, George beat ya to it Reel.
Answer: 18.75 nm. (25 kn x .75 hrs) 

I guess this is where we put this one in here.

Geo is on restriction this time.

&#8220;If you overhear a seaman speak of '60 D. St.', you know it's not the address of the girl he left behind. What is it?"


----------



## reel

I was going to compute the distance from the starting point to the ending point as a direct line. Thanks for saving me the stress.
PS for anyone's information about launching a canoe at Old Woman Creek you have to register 24hrs in advance
...


----------



## reel

I looked it up: D= distance, S= speed, T= time.
Bad thing to try to remember.
If you travel 60 miles per hour for 60 minutes = 3600
You traveled 60 miles.
60 x 60 miles = 3600


----------



## Gju42486

60d/st actually works great- i use that alot for my fishing trips. If i know im going to be running at 25 knots or so and plan on fishing 17 miles off it helps to know what time we are going be to be dropping lines ect.

Its also nice for tournaments.....to allow you to get the most time on the water without being late- i love it.


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;French, Portuguese, Spanish, Algonquin, and Ontario are all variations of what common and popular "tool" of seamanship?"


----------



## reel

17 nautical miles at 25 knots per hour takes 0.69 hours x 60 minutes per hour = 40.8 minutes ! !
...


----------



## reel

Bowlines - Animated Knot Tying Program for Windows 

Bowlines (single loop): Bowline, Slipped Bowline, Tucked Bowline, Water Bowline, Enhanced Bowline, Double Bowline, Running Bowline, Algonquin Bowline and Ontario Bowline.Bowlines (multiple loop): Bowline in the Bight, Triple Bowline, French Bowline, Portuguese Bowline and Birmingham Bowline
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Reel, have you ever seen a Draggin Bowline?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Reel, have you ever seen a Draggin Bowline?


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;Anchors have been used on ships throughout the ages. In ancient times, mariners put stones in wood or iron baskets, with hooks on the base. What were these old anchors called?"


----------



## Gju42486

how did the term "knots" come about as far as speed goes.???

van- can you go get me 100ft or so of some shore line?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> how did the term "knots" come about as far as speed goes.???
> 
> van- can you go get me 100ft or so of some shore line?


Count all the knots in your head as you see how long it takes while watching an hour glass.

Here's how to get the 100' of shoreline:
Go to my site, charter page, hit the buy now button, paypal shows up, just put in how many feet @ $1500 ft. And I will get you all you want...

Back to post #415


----------



## Gju42486

you have any battle lantern fluid as well?


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> I looked it up: D= distance, S= speed, T= time.
> Bad thing to try to remember.
> If you travel 60 miles per hour for 60 minutes = 3600
> You traveled 60 miles.
> 60 x 60 miles = 3600


Not hard to remember, think of 60 D S/T
60 x distance
divided by either speed or time to get the other.
ie:
Speed= 60 x D divide by time.
Distance =S x T divided 60
Time= 60 x D divided Speed

Speed x Time =3600
3600 divided by 60 = 60 miles as you said.


----------



## reel

Originally Posted by Fishers of Men View Post
Reel, have you ever seen a Draggin Bowline?
He he No...

An old boatswain mate showed me how to tie a bowline on a line dragging from a boat through the water. Said it might save my life some day. I can still do it in less than 3 seconds.
...


----------



## Gju42486

reel said:


> Originally Posted by Fishers of Men View Post
> Reel, have you ever seen a Draggin Bowline?
> He he No...
> 
> An old boatswain mate showed me how to tie a bowline on a line dragging from a boat through the water. Said it might save my life some day. I can still do it in less than 3 seconds.
> ...


Yea those Bm's know everything


----------



## reel

kil·lick also kil·lock n.
A small anchor, especially one made of a stone in a wooden frame.
[Origin unknown.]


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Originally Posted by Fishers of Men View Post
> Reel, have you ever seen a Draggin Bowline?
> He he No...
> 
> An old boatswain mate showed me how to tie a bowline on a line dragging from a boat through the water. Said it might save my life some day. I can still do it in less than 3 seconds.
> ...


lol, I usually tie a bowline and throw it on the ground and pull it towards me and there you have a draggin bowline.


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> kil&#183;lick also kil&#183;lock n.
> A small anchor, especially one made of a stone in a wooden frame.
> [Origin unknown.]


Right on
Answer: Killicks

&#8220;A vessel made fast to the bottom using a single anchor is said to be 'anchored'. If two anchors are used, the boat is said to be _______."


----------



## reel

Moored.
Found answer on line.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

On line? I thought you had that 

&#8220;If this winter is classified as "severe", what would be the standard prediction for the "percent of area covered with ice" on Lake Ontario (within 2&#37?"


----------



## peple of the perch

90&#37;............... Did I win. 

How do you even come up with these questions or are they copied out of a book or web sight, hence the quotes with every question.


----------



## Fishers of Men

peple of the perch said:


> 90%............... Did I win.




Why did you change your original answer of 23%? It was close!

Answer: According to Bowditch (1984), in a winter classified as severe, 25% of the area of Lake Ontario would predictably be covered by ice. Predictions for the other Great Lakes in a similar winter are: Huron and Michigan 80%, Superior 95%, and Erie 100%.



> How do you even come up with these questions or are they copied out of a book or web sight, hence the quotes with every question.


A lot of compilation over the years. Thanks for participating.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Using the chart symbol 'Fl W R G 12-8M', what is the range of visibility of the red light?"


----------



## reel

Fl Flashing
W White Sector
R Red Sector
G Green Sector
12-8M Visible for 8 to 12 nautical miles.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

I don't know... maybe I should leave out easy ones 

&#8220;Up until a dozen or so years ago, the U. S. used three different datum levels to reference depth on marine charts. Now, there is only one datum used. What is it?"


----------



## peple of the perch

How do you know I changed my answer? You weren't logged on at that time. Ur green light wasn't on. 23 was just a random guess, I did some research and came across 90&#37;. Must of been form one of the other lakes.

I"m going with vertical datum for my answer on this one


----------



## Fishers of Men

peple of the perch said:


> How do you know I changed my answer? You weren't logged on at that time. Ur green light wasn't on. 23 was just a random guess.


I cannot divulge that type of info  I have my ways of knowing these things! 
You have to tune in on training your foresight. Comes with experience but unfortunately you don't get it until you get old, then there's all that hind site!

Really, you get the notice that someone posted in your e-mail box with the post in it. Had ya thinkin huh?


----------



## reel

Horizontal Datum is: NAD83 equivalent to WGS84
Low Water Datum is what the chart and hydrographs say.
Mean lower low water is what the surveyors say.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

You really make me  Reel!
Answer: Mean lower low water (MLLW)

&#8220;Born in 1394, he established a naval observatory for the teaching of navigation skills, and is considered by most historians as chiefly responsible for Portugal's "age of exploration". Who was he?"


----------



## reel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_the_Navigator

The Infante Henrique, Duke of Viseu (Porto, March 4, 1394  Sagres, November 13, 1460); pron. IPA: [&#7869;'&#641;ik(&#616]), was an infante (prince) of the Portuguese House of Aviz and an important figure in the early days of the Portuguese Empire, being responsible for the beginning of the European worldwide explorations. He is known in English as Prince Henry the Navigator or the Seafarer (Portuguese: o Navegador).

Prince Henry the Navigator was the third child of King John I of Portugal, the founder of the Aviz dynasty, and of Philippa of Lancaster, the daughter of John of Gaunt. Henry encouraged his father to conquer Ceuta (1415), the Muslim port on the North African coast across the Straits of Gibraltar from the Iberian peninsula, with profound consequences on Henry's worldview: Henry became aware of the profit possibilities in the Saharan trade routes that terminated there and became fascinated with Africa in general; he was most intrigued by the Christian legend of Prester John and the expansion of Portuguese trade.

It is a common conception that Henry gathered at his Vila on the Sagres peninsula a school of navigators and map-makers. He did employ some cartographers to help him chart the coast of Mauritania in the wake of voyages he sent there, but for the rest there was no center of navigational science or any supposed observatory in the modern sense of the word, nor was there an organized navigational center. In Crónica da Guiné Henry is described as a person with no luxuries, not avaricious, speaking with soft words and calm gestures, a man of many virtues that never allowed any poor person leave his presence empty handed.


----------



## Fishers of Men

WOW, your a tough nut to crack!

Okay,
"Fred loads a new Orion 12-gauge red aerial flare cartridge into the chamber of a 25mm flare pistol fitted with a pre-1987 Orion 12-gauge insert, but soon discovers a problem. What is it?"


----------



## reel

Will pass on this one. 
Orion probably changed the size of something ?
...


----------



## Gju42486

reel said:


> Will pass on this one.
> Orion probably changed the size of something ?
> ...


yep.  youse right man- youse right


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> yep.  youse right man- youse right


Well Geo? Give it to us!


----------



## Gju42486

Orion changed the 12 gauge flare cartridge from 1 3/4 inches to 1 7/8 inches in 85 i think?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yepper,
Answer: In 1987, Orion lengthened the 12 gauge flare cartridge from 1 3/4 inches to 1 7/8 inches. On older launchers, the extra 1/8 inch sticks out, preventing the breech from closing. It is UNSAFE to force closure.


----------



## Fishers of Men

For Memorial Day)..."Prior to the entry of the U. S. into World War II, German U-Boats actively engaged U. S. commercial and military shipping. In late October, 1941, a U. S. Destroyer on escort duty was sunk in Icelandic waters, with a loss of over a hundred sailors. There was an uproar in the press, and the incident prompted Woody Guthrie to write a ballad about it: 
What were their names, 
tell me, what were their names?
Did you have a friend on the good _____ _____?
What was the name of the ship?"


----------



## Gju42486

ill pass on these history questions---ill stick around for the general knowledge ones


----------



## reel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Reuben_James_(DD-245)
Based at Hvalfjordur, Iceland, she sailed from Naval Station Argentia, Newfoundland on 23 October 1941, with four other destroyers to escort eastbound convoy HX-156. While escorting that convoy at about 0525, 31 October 1941, Reuben James was torpedoed by German submarine U-552 commanded by Kapitainleutnant Erich Topp near Iceland. Reuben James had positioned herself between an ammunition ship in the convoy and the known position of a "wolfpack". Reuben James was hit forward by a torpedo and her entire bow was blown off when a magazine exploded. The bow sank immediately. The aft section floated for five minutes before going down. Of the crew, 44 survived and 115 died.

Woody Guthrie wrote "The Sinking of the Reuben James", which he performed with Pete Seeger and the other Almanac Singers. The Guthrie song has an original tune for its chorus, but its verses are set to the tune of the song "Wildwood Flower".

http://www.geocities.com/lilandr/kantoj/usonanglaj/ReubenJames1.htm
Reuben James
This is a song Woody Guthrie wrote during World War II, prior to the United States' entry into the war but after the collapse of the Hitler-Stalin pact. It is a memorial to the American sailors killed the morning of October 31, 1941, when German U-boats sank the destroyer Reuben James which was engaged in convoying war matériel to Britain. Originally, Woody wrote a version which mentioned all the dead by name, but that version was never publicly performed. Sources vary as to the number killed (I've seen from 86 to 115 given, but the number of survivors is always 44 or 45). The tune is essentially that of the old American song


----------



## Fishers of Men

You never cease to amaze me!

What aid to navigation does this symbol designate?
Be careful not to rush.


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> You never cease to amaze me!
> 
> What aid to navigation does this symbol designate?
> Be careful not to rush.


region A lateral marker----designates the RIGHT side of the channel GREEN right returning (from sea) -


----------



## Fishers of Men

I knew you would come back!

Answer: This is a Region A lateral mark (buoy or daymark), designating the right side of the channel when returning from sea. Most of the world operates under IALA Region B, but in Region A, it's "Green Right Returning." 
MORE INFO: 
http://www.deck-officer.info/ialamap.htm
http://www.deck-officer.info/channela.htm


----------



## Fishers of Men

&#8220;Pete Seeger and Woody Guthrie were part of a quartet in 1941 that recorded a sea chantey in which the ship Prince of Luther 'shot the pirate's mast away'. What was the name of the group, and the name of the sea chantey?"


----------



## reel

> You never cease to amaze me!


I don't know many of these answers.
I find them very interesting so I Google till I get something.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> I don't know many of these answers.
> I find them very interesting so I Google till I get something.
> ...


How LONG did that last one take 
You must have a little time on your hands.
I just do it because it's things I enjoy...and figure some of the readers might like it.


----------



## reel

I still have some old Pete Seeger 45's LP's.

There were two lofty ships from Old England came,
Blow high, blow low, and so sailed we.
One was the Prince of Luther and the other Prince of Wales,
Cruisin' down along the coast of High Barbary.

"Aloft there, aloft," our jolly boatswain cried...
"Look ahead, look astern, look the weather, look a lee."...

"There's naught upon the stern, there is naught upon the lee...
But there's a lofty ship to windward, she's sailing fast and free."...

"Oh hail her, oh hail her," our gallant captain cried...
"Are you a man of war or privateer or merchant ship?" said he...

"I am not a man of war or privateer," said he...
"But I'm a salt sea pirate a-lookin' for my fee."...

For broadside, for broadside a long time we lay...
Until the Prince of Luther shot the pirate's mast away...

For quarter, for quarter those pirates then did cry...
But the answer that we gave them, we sunk them in their sea..


----------



## reel

> You must have a little time on your hands


Been retired a long time.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Answer: Almanac Singers, "The Coast of High Barbary"
Read about it: http://www.geocities.com/Nashville/3448/coast.html


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Although a 'rope' usually becomes a 'line' when brought aboard a boat, popular authors on the subject identify seven exceptions to that rule. Name six of the seven."


----------



## reel

1. Being an ex-sail boater I recall we were not supposed to call the "sheet" from the sails a line.

2. On a ship that little string from the bell was not a line.

3. Maybe when you are painting the side of the ship the line for holding the tools and "boatswains chair sp?" is not a line.

4. Anchor line is a rode.

Will keep on working on this.


----------



## reel

This might be another one

5.


> By a recent Order of the Navy Board, the Main and Fore Sails of all Ships in the Royal Navy are to have double tacks; for which the allowed quantity is twice the length of the single tacks, but the rope is to be of the same size as that used for the sheets.
> 
> For Tarred Lines three-quarter rope is commonly used; the length of each of these lines is generally 108 Feet; and, therefore, whenever it directs one, two, or three, tarred lines, it is meant that there should be once, twice, or thrice, that length.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"Although a 'rope' usually becomes a 'line' when brought aboard a boat, popular authors on the subject identify *seven exceptions* to that rule. Name six of the seven." 

Hint:
These terms are all followed by the word "rope" in their descriptions. Lines like "sheet" or "painter" are not.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Ready for me to give it up?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> "Although a 'rope' usually becomes a 'line' when brought aboard a boat, popular authors on the subject identify *seven exceptions* to that rule. Name six of the seven."
> 
> Hint:
> These terms are all followed by the word "rope" in their descriptions. Lines like "sheet" or "painter" are not.


bucket rope? foot rope? boat rope? Any of these?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> bucket rope? foot rope? boat rope? Any of these?


Yes, that's three of them George


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Yes, that's three of them George


  wow, lucky guesses....hmmmm, now you need 3 more?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> wow, lucky guesses....hmmmm, now you need 3 more?


Yepper, at least 3.


----------



## bucky

heres an interesting one. 

what is the term used to describe beaching your ship/boat to do work on the hull?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Shoot, I know this and just took a brain fart.


----------



## Tuna Can

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop?!?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Answer to post #458:

Accepted any of the following: bell rope, bolt rope, man rope, tiller rope, limber rope, boat rope, quarter rope, foot rope, top rope, bucket rope, yard rope, back rope, dip rope, hand rope, or head rope. These terms are all followed by the word "rope" in their descriptions. Lines like "sheet" or "painter" are not.

We got 90 degrees off course here, now lets go to Buckys post #464.


----------



## bucky

Tuna Can said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop?!?


3 says mr. owl


----------



## bucky

bucky said:


> heres an interesting one.
> 
> what is the term used to describe beaching your ship/boat to do work on the hull?



pirates for sure did it because they couldnt head to a dry dock.

some bays and such are named after it.

its frequently used word though im sure many do not realize that its origins are nautical.

it is latin based word defining a ship part.


----------



## bucky

hmmm all ya all with out a clue?

darn shame



the answer is .................. careening.

latin base carine or keel (litteral translation is nutsheel)

so when you say "he went carreening around the bend" its is to describe leaning over to one side. 

most popular location i know of is careening cay in the caribbean. but you also have careen/ing bay, cove and other names all over the world.

captain kidd is said to have been caught while careening his ship?? or at least i think it was him???


----------



## Net

Good one bucky.

Here's an easy one...
At night, 2 red lights above 1 white light (vertically displayed) is an indication of what?


----------



## Fishers of Men

I couldn't for the life of me remember which pirate it was, Glad you fixed my headache!


----------



## bucky

Net said:


> Good one bucky.
> 
> Here's an easy one...
> At night, 2 red lights above 1 white light (vertically displayed) is an indication of what?


i think this was an earlier trivia question?

vessel aground less than 50m in lenght


----------



## Net

bucky said:


> vessel aground less than 50m in lenght


Correct. 

Sorry for the repeat...I saw that bit of trivia in a yachting mag at the dr's office yesterday...haha


----------



## Fishers of Men

Sailors arriving at ports of foreign lands would look for sailors wearing rings on their pinky fingers. If they spotted one, they would know that they had met a sailor that was able to control the winds, more commonly referred to as a _________________?


----------



## bucky

control the winds?

like a witch?

or control as in use the sails?


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> control the winds?
> 
> like a witch?
> 
> or control as in use the sails?


As use in the sails.


----------



## Gju42486

master/wizard of the winds??


----------



## Fishers of Men

Referred to as a wizard of the wind.

Now where did you find that George???


----------



## Fishers of Men

Sailors who were guilty of wrongdoings had these charged against them in the Captain's daily log book. Punishment was administered on ______.
Oftentimes the punishment did not fit the crime and seems overly harsh to us.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Sailors who were guilty of wrongdoings had these charged against them in the Captain's daily log book. Punishment was administered on ______.
> Oftentimes the punishment did not fit the crime and seems overly harsh to us.


too easy......

blue monday

were are you getting all these nauti words?


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> too easy......
> 
> blue monday
> 
> were are you getting all these nauti words?


Monday - a "Blue Monday" indeed. 

Have to throw some easy ones in there sometime!

Just been compiling info for a Loooong time


----------



## Fishers of Men

Is this one too easy Bucky?

Where does the saying 'show a leg' come from?


----------



## bucky

ok its harder. they are always hard when ya dont know the answer.



ok could it be similar to "shake a leg"?


----------



## Fishers of Men

I thought you had it already when I saw it had a response and was getting ready to do some diggin!


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> I thought you had it already when I saw it had a response and was getting ready to do some diggin!


nope but, i gotta add this in make it a 2 parter. yours part one and this part two.

what is the "1-2-3 rule"?

bet george should know this one?


----------



## Cloud9

bucky said:


> nope but, i gotta add this in make it a 2 parter. yours part one and this part two.
> 
> what is the "1-2-3 rule"?
> 
> bet george should know this one?


I thought your question was some how related to FOM's original, but after looking up the answers, I come to find out there are not. Although I suppose you could say some men have their own version of a "1-2-3 rule"..in bed...as in 1-2-3 and finished.  

I'll let someone answer these that did not cheat like myself. 

Keep them coming...this is good stuff.


----------



## bucky

Cloud9 said:


> I thought your question was some how related to FOM's original, but after looking up the answers, I come to find out there are not.


hmmm well i have no idea what the answer to show a leg, other than shake a leg?

the "1-2-3 rule" i got while checking the weather report last night. learned something new and was impelled to post it. sorry


----------



## Fishers of Men

'Where does the saying 'show a leg' come from?"

Today, this is commonly used phrase to encourage people to get up in the morning or to hurry along generally, but it originated in the Royal Navy. Seamen were not traditionally allowed any shore leave (in case they deserted) and so were allowed to have their wives on board the ship. In the mornings the seamen had to report for duty but the women were allowed to stay in bed. As the mate checked hammocks and bunks for occupants, the women would hang a leg over the side to indicate that they were female and not required for ship's duties, hence the morning call of 'show a leg'.

"what is the "1-2-3 rule"?

In hurricane forecasting, the approximate margin of error at 100, 200, and 300 miles over 24, 48, and 72 hours, which results in a &#8220;danger area&#8221; in which a hurricane might strike.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"The illustration below shows some of the parts of a Danforth anchor. What is the name of the part indicated by the black arrow?"


----------



## normd

What was Apollo XI astronaut Buzz Aldrins (second man on the moon) mothers maiden name?



Marion Moon.....Go Figure!!!


----------



## normd

Name the ten body parts that have only three letters in the spelling.


----------



## Cloud9

bucky said:


> hmmm well i have no idea what the answer to show a leg, other than shake a leg?
> 
> the "1-2-3 rule" i got while checking the weather report last night. learned something new and was impelled to post it. sorry


Please do not applogize...I'm glad you posted the question, I never heard of the rule. Thats what is great about this thread, everytime I open it I learn another new fact.  

Thanks.


----------



## Cloud9

Fishers of Men said:


> "The illustration below shows some of the parts of a Danforth anchor. What is the name of the part indicated by the black arrow?"



I'll try to take a stab at this one...this is completely a guess...is it "Foot"?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Cloud9 said:


> I'll try to take a stab at this one...this is completely a guess...is it "Foot"?


No sir.

And normd,
This is a nautical/boating/Erie thread. If regular questions come up, the mods will probably move it to the lounge or delete a post that doesn't coincide.
Thanks


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> "what is the "1-2-3 rule"?
> 
> In hurricane forecasting, the approximate margin of error at 100, 200, and 300 miles over 24, 48, and 72 hours, which results in a danger area in which a hurricane might strike.


yapper doodle

was looking at hurricane ike and thought id pass that tidbit along.


----------



## bucky

what is it called when the spray and foam erupt from the bow of a fast moving ship?


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> what is it called when the spray and foam erupt from the bow of a fast moving ship?


you mean in this fashion?



















We didn't get the last question answered yet!


----------



## JIG

WOW those are big boats and waves! 
Would guess the Heal on the ancor.


----------



## Fishers of Men

JIG said:


> WOW those are big boats and waves!
> Would guess the Heal on the ancor.


Noper, try again.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> you mean in this fashion?
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get the last question answered yet!


YES! thats it exactly.





oops my bad on your anchor question..... missed it some how.

ummmm i have no idea


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> "The illustration below shows some of the parts of a Danforth anchor. What is the name of the part indicated by the black arrow?"


Here we are:
Answer: "Tripping Palm", or "Crown Plate"


----------



## bucky

bucky said:


> what is it called when the spray and foam erupt from the bow of a fast moving ship?


see pics above....


answer-
"a bone in her teeth"


----------



## bucky

this is related to to steam ships that had the flyball governors

what is a common term for "im giving you all shes got captain"?


----------



## Fishers of Men

I am outta squeeze? lol

Do to:
A pair of lead balls can be set spinning about the central axis. Squeezing the handle draws the balls closer to the axis of rotation, reducing the system's rotational inertia and making it rotate with a greater angular velocity.

The faster the balls are spinning initially, the harder it is to squeeze the handle.


----------



## bucky

ill give all a hint the faster ya go the faster the balls spin. the faster they spin the further away from the axis they become. possibly hitting something?????


----------



## Fishers of Men

I am ringin my bell?


----------



## bucky

bucky said:


> this is related to to steam ships that had the flyball governors
> 
> what is a common term for "im giving you all shes got captain"?


answer-

balls to the walls!


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the name for:
Anchor clear of the hawse, up and down and ready for letting go.


----------



## reel

Researched it:


> Words or terminology used in the Canadian Navy
> Thanks to a contributor retired from the Canadian Forces.
> ACock Bill - Anchor clear of the hawse, up and down and ready for letting go.


...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right!

Phonetic pronunciation of ____ from the NATO signals codes. Signifies 'Good Job' or 'Well Done.'


----------



## Gju42486

bravo zulu?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Nice George, that was quick. Too easy huh?

What is the large fairlead at the bows for passing out hawsers or cable?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Nice George, that was quick. Too easy huh?
> 
> What is the large fairlead at the bows for passing out hawsers or cable?


an apostle? maybe, maybe not?


----------



## Fishers of Men

No, not this time.


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> No, not this time.


crap! oh well, bed time. I have walters to catch tomorrow. I need 2 more nice ones to hide in my cage for saturday


----------



## reel

Nice place for post #1,000...



> Words or terminology used in the Canadian Navy
> Thanks to a contributor retired from the Canadian Forces.
> Bullring - The large fairlead at the bows for passing out hawsers or cable.


...


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is it to make fast the end of a rope temporarily by turning it round a cleat.


----------



## bucky

ah this i know!

belay.

also used in rockclimbing, my old pre kid sport. but, it started as a nauti term first.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay,

What term is used when you are hit by a wave over the stern?


----------



## Workdog

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay,
> 
> What term is used when you are hit by a wave over the stern?


I know this one... Last time it happened to me the term I used was "Holy Sh!*."


----------



## Fishers of Men

Workdog said:


> I know this one... Last time it happened to me the term I used was "Holy Sh!*."


That's a good one lol!


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay,
> 
> What term is used when you are hit by a wave over the stern?


swamped???


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> swamped???


LOL, ya you could be but that's not it.

It is described with one word.


----------



## Gju42486

it may sound funny but.....................its "pooped"


----------



## Fishers of Men

All Right George,
Ya the aft deck is the same as the poop deck.


----------



## Fishers of Men

"What does this National Weather Service Symbol signify?"


----------



## Cordon

Wind 48-52 knots from the west.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on:
http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/info/about_windbarb.html


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is an old-timer called who has crossed one or more of the Equator, the Arctic or Antarctic Circles?


----------



## Toxic

A shellback, or one tired SOB


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thanks Jess.

What is the name for a stave with a large hook for recovering boats falls and lifelines?


----------



## reel

Words or terminology used in the Canadian Navy:


> Sheppards Hook - Stave with a large hook for recovering boats falls and lifelines


.

I have crossed the Equator, Artic Circle, Greenwich zero and the International date line. That was called:



> Sons of Neptune; those who have not are nicknamed (Slimy) Pollywogs.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Nice, now:

What is a term that refers to a person of the Hull Technician Trade?


----------



## reel

.....................................


> Marine System Engineering - HULL SECTION
> 
> The Hull Technician trade, formerly Shipwright, is one of the oldest and proudest in the modern day Navy. In years past the Shipwright not only built the sailing vessel, he also was part of the crew as the ship's carpenter. Today's Hull Technician is highly trained, able to deal with complex problems as well as the more simple tasks in a variety of technical disciplines.
> 
> The major functions of the hull technician, in the hull division, are to operate, maintain and repair the following systems:
> 
> domestic fresh water systems
> 
> heating, ventilation and air conditioning systems
> 
> portable and fixed electrical/pneumatic/hydraulic power tools and hand tools related to
> (a) woodworking
> (b) metal working
> (c) painting
> (d) sheet metal work
> (f) welding and burning
> (g) insulation and deck coverings
> (h) plumbing and pipe fitting


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is a term that refers to a person of the Hull Technician Trade?
The term is: Shitter Fitter 

By Reel:

"Marine System Engineering - HULL SECTION

The Hull Technician trade, formerly Shipwright, is one of the oldest and proudest in the modern day Navy. In years past the Shipwright not only built the sailing vessel, he also was part of the crew as the ship's carpenter. Today's Hull Technician is highly trained, able to deal with complex problems as well as the more simple tasks in a variety of technical disciplines.

The major functions of the hull technician, in the hull division, are to operate, maintain and repair the following systems:

domestic fresh water systems

heating, ventilation and air conditioning systems

portable and fixed electrical/pneumatic/hydraulic power tools and hand tools related to
(a) woodworking
(b) metal working
(c) painting
(d) sheet metal work
(f) welding and burning
(g) insulation and deck coverings
(h) plumbing and pipe fitting"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Identify this weather symbol:


----------



## reel

............................................


> WW Present weather (manned station)
> WW=20-29 Precipitation, fog, ice fog or thunderstorm at the station during the preceeding hour but not at the time observation
> 24 Freezing drizzle or freezing rain


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on in detail. Thanks.

What is the phrase used to differentiate the sea from "solid earth"?
hint:
In the Republic of Venice it was used in respect of the mainland territories.


----------



## bucky

baby food... i think

terra-firma


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay!

Terra Firma is a Latin phrase for "solid earth", It is currently the scientific name for the planet Earth.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Today this expression usually means that you have said something to someone that you should have kept to yourself. In the days when sails ruled the oceans such an expression brought fear to even the strongest sailor. What is the expression?


----------



## bucky

loose lips sink ships?


----------



## Cordon

"Let the Cat out of the Bag"

About to get whipped.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Cordon said:


> "Let the Cat out of the Bag"
> 
> About to get whipped.


THANKS,

The sailor would have been guilty of a crime that would have brought out the whip, or "cat-o'-nine-tails," from its bag, and a brutal whipping would be administered.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Today you might get so angry that you get _____ _______or become out of control. 

In sailing days, this expression meant that some piece of rigging had broken and was ______ ______.


----------



## reel

............................


> Old Sea Sayings
> Carried Away Today you might get so angry that you get "carried away," or become out of control. In sailing days, this expression meant that some piece of rigging had broken and was "carried away."


----------



## Fishers of Men

This is a term used today to denote the best accommodations. Aboard the British P&O vessels that sailed between India and Britain and through the stifling Red Sea it was advisable to have a cabin that was on the shaded side of the ship. These were the highly prized cabins and the ones for which you paid extra. Thus, for the additional fee, your ticket was stamped "____" and meant "______ ______ _______ ______."


----------



## reel

...................................


> Rhode island Sea Grant
> Old Sea Sayings
> 
> Posh
> This is a term used today to denote the best accommodations. Aboard the British P&O vessels that sailed between India and Britain and through the stifling Red Sea it was advisable to have a cabin that was on the shaded side of the ship. These were the highly prized cabins and the ones for which you paid extra. Thus, for the additional fee, your ticket was stamped "POSH" and meant "Port-Out, Starboard Home."


----------



## Fishers of Men

Signing on a ship's crew as an ordinary seaman on a merchant vessel, or sometimes as an enlisted sailor on a naval ship. It refers to the fact that the ship rapidly narrows towards the bow after the foremost mast, where it is impractical to stow cargo. Quite naturally, especially aboard merchantmen, it is where the regular crew have their sleeping quarters. Officers and passengers had theirs aft. 
What is called: ______ ___ _____


----------



## reel

.......................................


> Traditional Nautical Terms & Sayings
> 
> Before the Mast - Signing on a ship's crew as an ordinary seaman on a merchant vessel, or sometimes as an enlisted sailor on a naval ship. It refers to the fact that the ship rapidly narrows towards the bow after the foremost mast, where it is impractical to stow cargo. Quite naturally, especially aboard merchantmen, it is where the regular crew have their sleeping quarters. Officers and passengers had theirs aft. Popularized by Richard Dana's novel, "Two Years Before the Mast"


----------



## Fishers of Men

What do Carol, Diane, and Joan have in common with Yasi, Atu, and Drena?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> What do Carol, Diane, and Joan have in common with Yasi, Atu, and Drena?


thats easy! They all have an "A" in their name...........duh.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Heh, I thought you would sneak in on this one, but expected something funny.
And no they are not my sisters you dated once.


----------



## bucky

i am 99&#37; sure the first three are hurricanes?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Carol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Diane
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Joan

i have no idea what they have in common what they have in common with those three terms?

wind speed?


----------



## reel

.......................................


> Tropical Storms
> List of retired names by year
> 
> 1954 Carol
> 1955 Diane
> 1988 Joan
> .........................
> Fiji Area next 10 names (160E to 120W)
> Yasi, Zaka, Atu, Beti, Cyril, Drena, Evan, Freda, Gavin, Hina


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yep, They are all names of Tropical Storms.

Easy one:
If you heard a seaman refer to the term 'small stuff', what is likely to be the object of his or her attention?"


----------



## reel

...............................


> line or rope less than an inch in circumference


----------



## Fishers of Men

In sailing language, the "bitts" were vertical wooden beams through which the anchor cables passed. If all the ship's cables were run out, the small amount that remained on board was referred to as ___ _____ ___.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR

The bitter end?


----------



## Fishers of Men

[quote="EYE" DOCTOR;705794]The bitter end?[/quote]

Yes sir.

A common form of early sea warfare was sneaking into an enemy harbor at night and stealing the anchored ships or boats targeted by cutting their anchor lines and sailing away on the out going, or 'running' tide. This soon became used to describe any action or plan requiring speed and urgency. It also applied to an emergency action if an anchored ship was caught by surprise by a superior enemy force. What is called ____ ____ ____.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR

Cut and Run?


----------



## Fishers of Men

[quote="EYE" DOCTOR;706066]Cut and Run?[/quote]

Right again, glad to see some more participation in here.
We have a lot of lurkers!

What is this called?
Any ship with cheap or second-hand rigging, cheap equipment, cheap food, and cheap accommodations. Almost certainly to be paying cheap wages as well. A term used to describe any ship with owners who wish to maximize profits and reduce overhead to the barest of minimums.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR

Second rate would be my guess.


----------



## Fishers of Men

No,
Closely related to "poor as church-mice", meaning a poor parish or country church.


----------



## reel

.................................


> Parish-Rigged
> Leave Her Johnny Arranged by Buddy Wasisname
> 
> She's poverty stricken an' parish-rigged,
> Leave her, Johnny, leave her!
> The bloomin' crowd is fever-stricked,
> An' it's time for us to leave her!


...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> .................................
> 
> ...


Yep, Closely related to "poor as church-mice", meaning a poor parish or country church. 

What is this called?

The sea-going equivalent to 'barracks justice' in the army. This is when the enlisted men, who live on the ship's lower decks, punish a thief or wrong-doer among themselves, usually by beating him or forcing him to run a gauntlet. The terms, 'sock party' (putting weights inside a sock), 'blanket party', and 'falling down a ladder', have the same meaning.


----------



## reel

Lower deck justice.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay,
What is A big, clumsy fellow? It was applied to brand new sailors with no skills of seamanship. Fit only for hard, simple work.


----------



## bucky

land lubber.


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> land lubber.


LOL
Lubber, Middle English in Origin. 'lobar'.

What is a word which was a piece of iron on a long wooden handle used for melting pitch and/or applying it to the wooden seams of a ship. The iron after heating was dipped into a bucket of cold pitch, which softened and congealed around the iron, and then could be applied to the needed area. However, it could be a handy and deadly weapon when sailors fought each other, or were at '___________'.


----------



## bucky

ok ill take a stab.

at irons?

im surprised i got that close with the land lubber question.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> *A word derived from 'logger-heat',* was a piece of iron on a long wooden handle used for melting pitch and/or applying it to the wooden seams of a ship. The iron after heating was dipped into a bucket of cold pitch, which softened and congealed around the iron, and then could be applied to the needed area. However, it could be a handy and deadly weapon when sailors fought each other, or were at '___________'.


I re-phrased it. The hint's above.


----------



## turkeymikey

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay,
> What is A big, clumsy fellow? It was applied to brand new sailors with no skills of seamanship. Fit only for hard, simple work.



Dat be me....


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> I re-phrased it. The hint's above.


as i thought, "at irons" seemed to simple.


----------



## reel

Loggerheads............
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Loggerheads............
> ...


Ah ha...Okay then, lets try this classic:

Well, what is the name for American author ______ _______ ________? Pen name "______ ______". He took it from his days as a riverboat pilot on the Mississippi. Sounding ropes had a mark at each fathom of length, or six foot intervals. Safe depth for a paddlewheel steamer was around 12 feet or so. Leadsmen when casting out the line would call, "____ ____ ____ _____" if there were two fathoms on the line, "By the Mark, Three!" or "By the mark, Four!" for each fathom. Just to save time, the two-fathom mark on the line was often marked with a special rag to make it stand out from the others. When the leadsman cast it out and it went below the surface, he knew that the depth was at least twelve feet, and so he would simply call out "_____ _____", since all the pilot was really interested in was whether or not he had safe passage.


----------



## Fishers of Men

This is a real EASY one, don't over complicate it or you will be kicking your self!


----------



## bucky

samuel clemmons and his pen name was mark twain.

by the mark two
or mark twian

yep easy


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> samuel clemmons and his pen name was mark twain.
> 
> by the mark two
> or mark twian
> 
> yep easy


yep easy one!

American author Samuel Longhorn Clemens. Pen name "Mark Twain". He took it from his days as a riverboat pilot on the Mississippi. Sounding ropes had a mark at each fathom of length, or six foot intervals. Safe depth for a paddlewheel steamer was around 12 feet or so. Leadsmen when casting out the line would call, "By the mark two" if there were two fathoms on the line, "By the Mark, Three!" or "By the mark, Four!" for each fathom. Just to save time, the two-fathom mark on the line was often marked with a special rag to make it stand out from the others. When the leadsman cast it out and it went below the surface, he knew that the depth was at least twelve feet, and so he would simply call out "Mark Twain", since all the pilot was really interested in was whether or not he had safe passage.


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is a insulting nick name for a British sailor. Derived from the times when the British Navy regularly carried a citrus fruit aboard ship to serve to the crew and thus avoid scurvy.


----------



## loganlure

A Limey!   Sorry I am late getting into this 
Magnificent thread though! I have learned tons on the first two pages!


----------



## Fishers of Men

loganlure said:


> A Limey!   Sorry I am late getting into this
> Magnificent thread though! I have learned tons on the first two pages!


LOL Yepper!

"British Navy regularly carried limes (a citrus fruit) aboard ship to serve to the crew and thus avoid scurvy."


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the fond nickname for a US Marine. Derived from their earliest uniforms, which featured a stiff, upright leather collar as a protection against sword cuts while boarding an enemy ship?


----------



## loganlure

Leathernecks... here is one for you... what is the longest word in the English language? (my 12 year old brainiac knows how to spell it even) I'll leave the nautical ones to you.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Used to know that...forgot!

Have to keep the thread nautical, boating, Erie and such tho.

The English language is well-known for its tendency to borrow words and phrases from other languages and adopt them for its own. Quite a few of these come from the sea-faring portion of our history, and have distinctly nautical overtones which are still recognized. Many nautical phrases and terms have their origins from the days of sailing ships. Since both Great Britain and the United States have shared a long maritime heritage as well as a common language, it is only natural that many of these have survived to the present day. Germany, Holland and France, for example, are other European nations with a long sea faring tradition of their own, and they have also contributed a few. Indeed, some of these terms are still in use in everyday conversation, although the speakers themselves may not know just where and when they came from. Here's a start at a few of them:

Reported to be Dutch in origin. Fishing boats from Holland often fished off of the coast of what is now New England. Indeed, many of the early settlers in New England and New York were Dutch, and so many of them had the common sur-name of 'Jan', the plural form of which was 'Janke'. Due to the peculiarities of Dutch pronunciation, 'J' is commonly sounded as 'Y' to English speakers. It has since become broadly applied to any New Englander, and eventually, to any North American.
Whats this name?


----------



## loganlure

Could it be a Yankee? doh? Janke? 
What is the largest Navy Ship to disappear without a trace? and in what year?


----------



## Fishers of Men

loganlure said:


> Could it be a Yankee? doh? Janke?
> What is the largest Navy Ship to disappear without a trace? and in what year?


There ya go, we'll leave this one sit here a minute for responses.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

USS cyclops 1918 - Burmuda Triangle

my guess


----------



## bucky

loganlure said:


> Could it be a Yankee? doh? Janke?
> What is the largest Navy Ship to disappear without a trace? and in what year?


there were actually three. though two are presumed destroyed by the enemy but, they do not know for sure. the reason there are three is because they are the same ship. a total of four were built. three disappeared with out a trace. the most perplexing though was the cyclops. it is said that it sunk in the bermuda triangle...... it would have passed through the triangle on its way home. in reality they have know idea were it sank.


----------



## loganlure

Very good both of you... I assume Bucky that you meant there were three ships named _Cyclops_. I defer back to the trivia master for the next question.


----------



## bucky

loganlure said:


> Very good both of you... I assume Bucky that you meant there were three ships named _Cyclops_. I defer back to the trivia master for the next question.


nope, 

there were four proteus class colliers. three of which disappeared without a trace. proteus was lost without a trace after having been sold to canada. the nerus also vanished along with the cyclops. proteus and nerus are assumed to have been lost to german uboats but there is no proof. the fourth ship, jupiter, was converted into the first US aircraft carrier and renamed the langly. it was bombed by the japanese in WWII and subsequently sunk by the US. of the four sister ships, the jupiter is the only one with any record as to how and where it sunk.

i knew some of this stuff but added some more facts for interest.


----------



## loganlure

Buckeye Ron said:


> USS cyclops 1918 - Burmuda Triangle
> 
> my guess





bucky said:


> there were actually three. though two are presumed destroyed by the enemy but, they do not know for sure. the reason there are three is because they are the same ship. a total of four were built. three disappeared with out a trace. the most perplexing though was the cyclops. it is said that it sunk in the bermuda triangle...... it would have passed through the triangle on its way home. in reality they have know idea were it sank.





bucky said:


> nope,
> 
> there were four proteus class colliers. three of which disappeared without a trace. proteus was lost without a trace after having been sold to canada. the nerus also vanished along with the cyclops. proteus and nerus are assumed to have been lost to german uboats but there is no proof. the fourth ship, jupiter, was converted into the first US aircraft carrier and renamed the langly. it was bombed by the japanese in WWII and subsequently sunk by the US. of the four sister ships, the jupiter is the only one with any record as to how and where it sunk.
> 
> i knew some of this stuff but added some more facts for interest.


Wow, that is amazing. I wonder if they had trouble filling up the colliers with crew?


----------



## Fishers of Men

loganlure said:


> Could it be a Yankee? doh? Janke?


Yankee is right. And that was a great response to the last one Bucky.

What is an old term for a longevity pay increase. Believed derived from the paymaster's log entry. It has become an insulting term for anyone with old fashioned notions or beliefs.


----------



## loganlure

What I am quickly turning into... a fogy... For On-Going Years. 
Did I win a fabulous prize?


----------



## Fishers of Men

loganlure said:


> What I am quickly turning into... a fogy... For On-Going Years.
> Did I win a fabulous prize?


Ya!  'For On Going Years', or the initials: F.O.G.Y., An Old Fogey!

These are too easy for you, I am going to have to change the angle of the dangle it seems.


----------



## loganlure

Sorry, I was an English and History (military emphasis) major in college... I will bow out and let others answer.


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the Relative Bearing in Points and /or Degrees Broad on the port quarter?


----------



## Fishers of Men

loganlure said:


> Sorry, I was an English and History (military emphasis) major in college... I will bow out and let others answer.


Naw, keep it up, it's all good.


----------



## loganlure

225 degrees... approximately 
Had to call dad on that one... He was a Navy man.


----------



## Fishers of Men

loganlure said:


> 225 degrees... approximately
> Had to call dad on that one... He was a Navy man.


Yep 225 degrees or 20 pts.

The largest, and therefore the main support beams for the decks and ribs of a ship. Only violent movements, such as heavy seas or a collision, could cause them to shake. This term came to be used for any deed or action that was deeply surprising or threatening to a sailor.

Whats this term?


----------



## bucky

hahaha 

shiver me timbers?


----------



## Fishers of Men

There Ya go Bucky, I was wondering what happened to you!

In the early sailing ships, the bow area was the roomiest area below decks available to the crew. It was the custom for the surgeon to use this area to do his work, especially if battle caused the need to have enough room for many men to be stretched out at once for his attention. It has now become the term for the ship's medical area on the vessel, regardless of its actual location.

Whats the term?


----------



## Smokeshowin

Sick Bay ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Smokeshowin said:


> Sick Bay ?


Yep.

To fool around and play. High spirited sailors often did this while aloft among the sails and out of the immediate reach of their officers.
What is it called?


----------



## reel

..................................


> : Can anyone shed any light on the origins of the phrase 'larking about' . .? It has several (UK) regional derivatives, 'Lakin' being just one.
> : Commonly used, 'Larking about' means to mess around (when one should be paying attention', but in the North of England it's also used by children to describe 'playing' andby adults to mean 'sciving' . . any help out there?
> : Thanks
> 
> To lark about is to play around; to frolic; to go on a spree. The main word seems inappropriate until one realises that it comes from the Middle English 'laik', to play, and the Old English 'lac', a contest. To Skylark is a modern extension.


----------



## Fishers of Men

All I know is:
Skylark- "Larking" meant to fool around and play. High spirited sailors often did this while aloft among the sails and out of the immediate reach of their officers.

As far as further history...I don't know.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Whats an insulting nick name for a French sailor. Derived from the fact that a certain type of legs were a favorite food among the French. This is very much the same attitude that led to nick-naming British sailors as 'Limeys', since they often consumed lime juice as a protection against scurvy.


----------



## reel

...........................


> 'Twas on a sunny morning, and clear to the view,
> Captain Ward the close attention of his men he drew:
> Look ! he cried, there's two Frenchmen of war on our right,
> Therefore, prepare my men immediately to commence the fight.
> 
> Captain Ward walked the deck with a firm tread,
> When a shot from the enemy pierced the ship's side above his head;
> And with a splinter Bill Bowls was wounded on the left arm,
> And he cried, Death to the *frog-eaters*! they have done me little harm.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thats a good one huh?

Originally a long, light ship's boat propelled by oars and designed for speed rather than work. Thus it would not likely to be used for hauling ship's stores, transferring cargo, and the like, and would thus be more available for simply transporting people. A craft reserved exclusively for his use. 
What is this craft called?


----------



## Toxic

That would be a Captains Gig?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Toxic said:


> That would be a Captains Gig?


Yes sir.

What does this famous picture depict?


----------



## loganlure

That is the battle of Lake Erie in the War of 1812 between Commodores Perry and Barclay. Perry won and got a cool phallic symbol near Put-In-Bay.


----------



## reel

Was Perry on the Lawrence (His flagship) or the Niagara ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

The Lawrence.

http://www.nps.gov/archive/pevi/html/battle.html


----------



## Fishers of Men

When pirates wished to show their deadly intent, they flew __________from the yardarms of their mainmast. This signal was called, "__ _______."


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> When pirates wished to show their deadly intent, they flew __________from the yardarms of their mainmast. This signal was called, "__ _______."


When pirates wished to show their deadly intent, they flew long blood-red pennants from the yardarms of their mainmast. This signal was called, "No Quarter." "from a pirates information web site"


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yep, 
I need a minute to come up with another question, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, I have been real busy. Charters and Deer processing keeping me away.

What does it mean when you hoist a white flag?


----------



## loganlure

It means the ship and crew surrender.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Nope.

In distinction to striking one's colors, hoisting a white flag, in itself, is not an indication of surrender. Rather, hoisting a white flag indicates *a request for a truce *in order to communicate with the enemy. A belligerent is not required to cease fighting if the enemy hoists a white flag. "A flag of truce cannot insist on being admitted, and should rarely be used during an engagement. . . . Firing is not necessarily to cease on the appearance of a flag of truce during an engagement, and should any person connected with it be killed, no complaint can be made. If however, the white flag should be exhibited as a token of submission, firing is to cease." A Naval Encyclopedia (Philadelphia: L. R. Hamersly & Co., 1881), p. 285. 

Striking the ensign was and is the universally recognized indication of surrender. Surrender is dated from the time the ensign is struck.

In international law, striking the colors indicates surrender.
A. "Colors. A national flag. The colors . . . are hauled down as a token of submission." A Naval Encyclopedia (Philadelphia: L. R. Hamersly & Co., 1881), p. 148. 

B. International law absolutely requires a ship of war to fly its ensign at the commencement of any hostile acts, i.e., before firing on the enemy. H. W. Halleck, International Law; or, Rules Regulating the Intercourse of States in Peace and War (New York: D. Van Nostrand, 1861), pp. 402-405. During battle there is no purpose in striking the colors other than to indicate surrender.

C. It was and is an offense to continue to fight after striking one's colors, and an offense to continue to fire on an enemy after he has struck his colors, unless he indicates by some other action, such as continuing to fire or seeking to escape, that he has not truly surrendered. It is for this reason that Raphael Semmes spoke with bitter sarcasm about USS Kearsarge's continuing to fire after CSS Alabama had struck her colors. [Raphael Semmes, Memoirs of Service Afloat During the War Between the States (Secaucus, N.J.: The Blue and Grey Press, 1987; orig. published New York: PJ Kennedy, 1900), p. 757.] For this reason, striking the colors is conclusive evidence of a surrender having taken place in the case of a warship, but not in the case of a merchant ship. What would be perfidy in the case of a warship is not in the case of a merchant ship: A merchant ship may strike its colors as a ruse de guerre in an attempt to escape capture, since it does not engage the enemy in combat. C. John Colombos, The International Law of the Sea, 6th rev. ed., New York: David McKay Company, Inc., p. 781.

Numberless examples show the immense significance given to the ensign during naval engagements and that striking the colors was universally understood as an indication of surrender.

Nailing the colors to the mast is a traditional sign of defiance, indicating that the colors will never be struck, the ship will never surrender. Before going into battle against Continental Navy ship Bonhomme Richard, Capt. John Paul Jones, on 23 September 1779, Capt. Richard Pearson, RN, of HMS Serapis, with his own hands nailed the British ensign to the ensign staff and had to tear it down himself when surrendering.

During the battle between Continental Navy ship Bonhomme Richard and HMS Serapis, Bonhomme Richard&#8216;s ensign was shot away. When the captain of Serapis saw that the colors on Bonhomme Richard were down, he asked Jones if he had struck. Jones replied something to the effect that he had not yet begun to fight.

In 1807, when the captain of United States frigate Chesapeake refused to permit officers of HMS Leopard to search her for deserters from the Royal Navy, Leopard ranged along side Chesapeake and fired into her for ten minutes until Chesapeake struck her colors as a token of surrender. The British refused to accept the ship as a prize of war, the two nation's being at peace. Log of U.S. frigate Chesapeake: "Having one Gun ready fired and haul'd down our Colours. the Leopard ceased firing and sent her Boat on board." The Naval War of 1812: A Documentary History, vol. 1, ed. William S. Dudley (Washington: Naval Historical Center, 1985), pp. 26-28.

In 1811, while the United States and Great Britain were at peace with each other, U.S. frigate President engaged HM sloop of war Little Belt. John Rodgers, Captain of President reported to the Secretary of the Navy, that "when perceiving our opponent's Gaff & Colours down . . . I . . . embraced the earliest moment to stop our fire and prevent the further effusion of blood." The Naval War of 1812: A Documentary History, vol. 1, ed. William S. Dudley (Washington: Naval Historical Center, 1985), pp. 44-49.

On 29 July 1812, at the start of the War of 1812, Lt. William M. Crane, USN, commanding officer of U.S. brig Nautilus, reported his capture by a British squadron in these words: "the chaseing ship put her helm up hoisted a broad pendant and English colours and ranged under my lee quarter--unable to resist I was compelled to strike the Flag of the United States." The Naval War of 1812: A Documentary History, vol. 1, ed. William S. Dudley (Washington: Naval Historical Center, 1985), pp. 209-211.

Captain David Porter, USN, of U.S. frigate Essex reported the capture of HM brig Alert on 13 August 1812 in these words: "He avoided the dreadful consequences that our broad side would in a few moments have produced by prudentially striking his colours." The Naval War of 1812: A Documentary History, Vol. 1, ed. William S. Dudley (Washington: Naval Historical Center, 1985), pp. 443-446.

On 19 August 1812, U.S. frigate Constitution chased a large vessel. Captain Isaac Hull, USN, reported that "As we bore up she hoisted an English Ensign at the Mizen Gaff, another in the Mizen Shrouds, and a Jack at the Fore, and MizentopGallant mast heads." After the ships had engaged each other, Hull looked to see if the enemy ship, which proved to be HM frigate Guerriere, had surrendered by striking its colors: "not knowing whither the Enemy had struck, or not, we stood off for about half an hour, to repair our Braces, and such other rigging, as had been shot away, and wore around to return to the Enemy, it being now dark we could not see whether she had any colours, flying or not, but could discover that she had raised a small flag Staff or Jury mast forward. I ordered a Boat hoisted out, and sent Lieutenant Reed on board as a flag [of truce] to see whether she had surrendered or not." The Naval War of 1812: A Documentary History, vol. 1, ed. William S. Dudley (Washington: Naval Historical Center, 1985), pp. 237-243. Captain James R. Dacres, RN, of Guerriere reported the surrender in these words: "When calling my few remaining officers together, they were all of opinion that any further resistance would be a needless waste of lives, I order'd, though reluctantly, the Colours to be struck." Ibid., pp. 243-245.

The Journal of HMS Poictiers reports the capture of US sloop of war Wasp on 18 October 1812 as follows: "Fired Several Shot at the chase, Observed [chase] hoist American Colours, . . . Shortnd sail, the chase having Struck her colours." The Naval War of 1812: A Documentary History, vol. 1, ed. William S. Dudley (Washington: Naval Historical Center, 1985), pp. 536-537.


----------



## Fishers of Men

With the nite bite coming on I think we'll do something in that line for a while.

Lights shown from buoys and other aids to navigation have distinct characteristics to assist in their identification. These are illustrated, and their abbreviations are given on charts. Lights are described as flashing when the ____ __ 
__ ____ ____ ___ _____ ___.


----------



## reel

I wonder if the pirates off Somalia are aware of the international flying of colors ? ?
Keep up the good informative trivia.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> I wonder if the pirates off Somalia are aware of the international flying of colors ? ?
> Keep up the good informative trivia.
> ...


LOL, I doubt any of them follow the "rules"!


----------



## BlueMax

Fishers of Men said:


> With the nite bite coming on I think we'll do something in that line for a while.
> 
> Lights shown from buoys and other aids to navigation have distinct characteristics to assist in their identification. These are illustrated, and their abbreviations are given on charts. Lights are described as flashing when the ____ __
> __ ____ ____ ___ _____ ___.


light comes on for a single brief flash at regular intervals. The period of light is always less than the period of darkness.


----------



## Fishers of Men

BlueMax said:


> light comes on for a single brief flash at regular intervals. The period of light is always less than the period of darkness.


Right on Gene. The time on is less than the time off. 

What is it when they are on longer than they are off (eclipsed)?


----------



## reel

Occulating	Occ	Period of light is longer than the period of darkness.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on Reel.

If the times on and off are equal, the light is designated as equal interval or isophase. The period of a light is the time for it to complete one full cycle of on-and-off changes. By varying the lengths of the periods and the elements of a cycle, a considerable variety of light-phase characteristics can be obtained. Advantage is taken of this to provide the necessary distinction between aids in the same area or to aid in the recognition of a primary seacoast light by the navigator of a vessel making her landfall.

Flashing Lights (flashing at regular intervals and at a rate of not more than 30 flashes per minute) are placed only on what bouys?


----------



## reel

> Flashing Lights (flashing at regular intervals and at a rate of not more than 30 flashes per minute) are placed only on what bouys?


Mark the sides of a channel and can be red or green.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

There are a few:
black buoys, red buoys special purpose buoys, and on minor lights equivalent to black and red buoys.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Quick flashing lights (not less than 60 flashes per minute) are placed only on What?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Fishers of Men said:


> Quick flashing lights (not less than 60 flashes per minute) are placed only on What?


No one???......


----------



## Toxic

Buoys?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Toxic said:


> Buoys?


I guess I should have said: "What bouys?"

These differ from "flashing lights" that are not more than 30 flashes a min. 

Quick flashing lights (not less than 60 flashes per minute) are placed only on black bouys and red buoys, and on equivalent minor lights, at points where it is desired to indicate that special caution is necessary; for example, at sharp turns, where a channel narrows, or to mark wrecks or other obstructions which must be passed on one side only.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Groups of six quick flashes repeated at intervals of ten seconds) are placed only on what buoys and is called what?


----------



## Toxic

Fishers of Men said:


> Groups of six quick flashes repeated at intervals of ten seconds) are placed only on what buoys and is called what?


cardinal markers


----------



## Fishers of Men

No, we are doing U.S. bouys 

Interrupted Quick-Flashing Lights (groups of six quick flashes repeated at intervals of ten seconds) are placed only on buoys painted with red and black horizontal bands, or on a minor light whose square or triangular daymark is colored red and black divided horizontally, at points where it is desired to indicate junctions in channels, or to mark wrecks or other hazards that may be passed on either side.


----------



## Fishers of Men

(groups consisting of a short flash and a long flash repeated at intervals of eight seconds) are placed on buoys with black and white vertical stripes, and on minor lights whose daymarks are octagonal, colored black and white vertically, placed at points where it is desired to indicate fairways or midchannels, and they should be passed close to on either side. These lights are always white.
What are they called?


----------



## reel

...................................


> Navigation Hazards - The Lake Patrol places black/white vertical striped buoys in areas with heavy boat traffic to advise boaters of potential navigational hazards. The striped buoys advise the boater not to pass between the buoy and shore. The Lake Patrol is not capable of marking all navigational hazards. The black & white outer navigational buoys were lighted for the first time in recent years for the 2007 boating season.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thanks Reel,

These are called Morse (A) Lights and these lights are always white.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Miscellaneous Light information
The lights on U.S. buoys are operated by means of electricity supplied from batteries stored in the body of and wired to a flashing mechanism in the base of the lantern. At minor lights, the batteries are in a weatherproof box on a platform near the top of the structure.
In order that lighted buoys and minor lights may function for a reasonably long period of time without requiring a replacement of the batteries, the length of the light flashes is quite short in comparison with the intervening periods of darkness. To further conserve electricity, lights are now equipped with a &#8220;daylight control&#8221; (photoelectric cell) to turn the light off during the day. Battery power supplies at isolated locations are frequently good for a year or more of operation. An automatic bulb-changing mechanism is included to increase the dependability of the light; if a bulb burns out, an internal device operates to put into use one of several spare bulbs.

More on bouys:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=82346&page=2&highlight=moonglow


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the name given to those contour depth lines we see on our charts?"


----------



## reel

.........................................


> Wikipedia
> =========================
> Physical geography and oceanography
> =========================
> Elevation and depth
> 
> "Contour line" is the most common usage in cartography, but isobath for underwater depths on bathymetric maps and isohypse for elevations are also used. The process of drawing isohypse contour lines on a map is called isopletion.
> 
> In cartography, a contour interval is any space between contour lines, representing a difference in elevation between the lines. When calculated as a ratio against the map scale, a sense of the hilliness of the terrain can be derived.
> ======================
> Oceanography
> Besides ocean depth, oceanographers use contour to describe diffuse variable phenomena much as meteorologists do with atmospheric phenomena. In particular, isobathytherms are lines showing depths of water with equal temperature, and isohalines show lines of equal ocean salinity.


...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Very good Reel.

Nowadays this expression denotes the very best. Lloyd's of London, the world-famous insurance firm, adopted this expression to show that its vessels were A - in superior condition in regard to the ship's hull - and 1 - in the best condition regarding the gear. What is this expression?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Very good Reel.
> 
> Nowadays this expression denotes the very best. Lloyd's of London, the world-famous insurance firm, adopted this expression to show that its vessels were A - in superior condition in regard to the ship's hull - and 1 - in the best condition regarding the gear. What is this expression?


also a favorite steak sauce of mine................a-1?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Ah ha, good, where you been lurkin George?

An expression that comes to us from the earliest period of sailing vessels. Sailors were considered a rough group of men, and were not permitted to have weapons except when in combat. The one exception to this was a knife that was part of every sailor's kit bag. But should that sailor draw his knife in anger against another man, British Admiralty law dealt harshly with him - the man would lose his hand. 

What is this expression?


----------



## reel

Hands Off
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yepper.
Here's a tribute to our :C buddy!

One who holds by his duties and carries them out to the letter is said to be "___ ___ ______ ." Common during World War II, but since his death in 1952, the phrase has fallen out of use; no subsequent variation for Queen Elizabeth II seems to have evolved.


----------



## reel

He looks like Napoleon.

...


----------



## ezbite

Gju42486 said:


> also a favorite steak sauce of mine................a-1?


i thought it was BVD


----------



## Gju42486

ezbite said:


> i thought it was BVD


oh great..........i have no idea what BVD is but i dont think i want to know either. Why dont you answer any of these questions.........are you stumped over there or something? Want us to throw in some 4th grade math?  :C


----------



## Fishers of Men

One who holds by his duties and carries them out to the letter is said to be *"all for George." *

4th grade math?  

Okay, I'll help Tom out.  

After traveling at a speed of 10 knots for 10.7 miles and leaving your departure point at 0745, at what time will you reach your destination? OR What is your ETA?


----------



## reel

10.7 nautical or statute miles ?
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

10.7 Nautical Miles.


----------



## ezbite

ETA=estimated time of arrival. HA, no 4th grade math there.lol


----------



## Fishers of Men

See George, I knew he could do it.

Ez, watch the CG guy answer it now


----------



## Fishers of Men

That's all you need, your destination is 10.7 mi away.
We are looking for the ETA.


----------



## bassmastermjb

0845 1 hour


----------



## Fishers of Men

bassmastermjb said:


> 0845 1 hour


Real close
remember you have to convert to minutes and use military time.
time =60 X10.7 =64.2 (round down) 64 minutes or = 1 hour and 4 min
0745 +0104 = 0849


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> 10.7 nautical or statute miles ?
> ...


Actually it doesn't matter. A vessel moving through the water on any given heading by any means, travels with respect to the bottom and this is known as speed. Time can be observed from an accurate chromometer or shops clock. Distance in nautical miles can be measured from the chart from any chosen point to a certain destination. With any two of these three factors, the navigator can calculate the unknown desired factor (S, T, or D) by a simple formula.
Speed= 60 X D divided by T
Time= 60 X D divided by S
Distance= S X T divided by 60
Easily remembered by a girls address I once knew 60 D ST. (60xD divided by s or t)


----------



## Fishers of Men

Lets try another one:

Your distance was 17.5 miles.
You got there in 3 hours 30 minutes.
How fast were you traveling?

You can blame George for these!


----------



## Toxic

Fishers of Men said:


> Actually it doesn't matter. A vessel moving through the water on any given heading by any means, travels with respect to the bottom and this is known as speed. Time can be observed from an accurate chromometer or shops clock. Distance in nautical miles can be measured from the chart from any chosen point to a certain destination. With any two of these three factors, the navigator can calculate the unknown desired factor (S, T, or D) by a simple formula.
> Speed= 60 X D divided by T
> Time= 60 X D divided by S
> Distance= S X T divided by 60
> Easily remembered by a girls address I once knew 60 D ST. (60xD divided by s or t)


Yea, what he said. LOL!


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY

Fishers of Men said:


> Lets try another one:
> 
> Your distance was 17.5 miles.
> You got there in 3 hours 30 minutes.
> How fast were you traveling?
> 
> You can blame George for these!


5 mph? But I think I wrong if you're still talking nautical miles.


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Lets try another one:
> 
> Your distance was 17.5 miles.
> You got there in 3 hours 30 minutes.
> How fast were you traveling?
> 
> You can blame George for these!


t=3hrs 30 mins= 210 mins
d= 17.5
s= ?

60D/ST

60x 17.5= 1050

1050/210= 5

to check-

5knots means you are moving one mile every 12 minutes......... 12x17.5= 210


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thanks George.

Lets go the other way.

Time you traveled 1 hour and 25 minutes.
Speed you ran= 12 knots.
How far did you go?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Thanks George.
> 
> Lets go the other way.
> 
> Time you traveled 1 hour and 25 minutes.
> Speed you ran= 12 knots.
> How far did you go?


17 miles.........


----------



## Gju42486

heres one for ya guys...................

Ezbite is entered in the whoflungdoo walleye tournament and is trying to squeeze in every last minute he can to add some more weight to his bags. He is 19 miles offshore and can make an average of around 26 knots with the current weather. The participants have to be at the dock at 3:25pm, what is the LATEST he can fish and still make it back in on time?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Ha Ha Ha...Good One!


----------



## ezbite

Gju42486 said:


> heres one for ya guys...................
> 
> Ezbite is entered in the whoflungdoo walleye tournament and is trying to squeeze in every last minute he can to add some more weight to his bags. He is 19 miles offshore and can make an average of around 26 knots with the current weather. The participants have to be at the dock at 3:25pm, what is the LATEST he can fish and still make it back in on time?


if im in the trophy, id leave about 2:35pm now if im fishing with you in your thompson, id say 9am


----------



## Fishers of Men

I don't think George is going to except that answer for some _odd_ reason.


----------



## Gju42486

ezbite said:


> if im in the trophy, id leave about 2:35pm now if im fishing with you in your thompson, id say 9am


WRONG! PLEASE TRY AGAIN


----------



## reel

43 minutes 50.77 seconds travel time = 2:41pm = 1441 hours
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

I think George has been too busy (Got Lax)  or the Derby fever along with the shrimp poisoning forgot to confirm this question.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, I guess I'll start it up again.

What is it called when the chain is hove taut and the vessel is over her anchor?


----------



## krustydawg

Fishers of Men said:


> Okay, I guess I'll start it up again.
> 
> What is it called when the chain is hove taut and the vessel is over her anchor?


A-Peek......


----------



## timmyv

You would need to allow around 38 minutes to get back:
I would say the latest you could leave would be 2:47


Thanks
Tim


----------



## Cordon

A-Peek.

A-Trip is when the anchor is clear of the ground.

Oops... I see Krusty beat me to it........


----------



## Fishers of Men

Lol, a Trip was next!

George will have to answer posts 672 and 676, that was his question.

What is the measure of distance called of approximately 3.45 nautical miles?


----------



## krustydawg

Fishers of Men said:


> What is the measure of distance called of approximately 3.45 nautical miles?


League........


----------



## Fishers of Men

Sailing term used to indicate a sailing vessel underway with no headsails set?


----------



## CleanIce

Bald-Headed


----------



## Fishers of Men

Blessed is the person who comes into a "________" or unexpected sum of money. In sailing ship days, the Royal Navy reserved large tracts of land in Great Britain that had tall, straight trees for boat construction and for masts. If one tree blew down, however, the manager of this land could claim it for his own. A good bit of fortune or "a ________" for him.


----------



## reel

Windfall gain
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A windfall gain (or windfall profit) is any type of income that is unexpected.[1]The etymology of the phrase is from colonial times.

I'm just back from touring the canals of Europe (80 locks).
...


----------



## peple of the perch

What is the longest cell found in the human body? Where is it located and how long can it grow to?


----------



## Fishers of Men

peple of the perch said:


> What is the longest cell found in the human body? Where is it located and how long can it grow to?


peple, does this have to do with boating?


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Windfall gain
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> A windfall gain (or windfall profit) is any type of income that is unexpected.[1]The etymology of the phrase is from colonial times.
> 
> I'm just back from touring the canals of Europe (80 locks).
> ...


80 locks, wow, that must have been a nice trip reel.

"If you are in VHF radio contact with the
Coast Guard or Coast Guard Auxiliary, they may direct
you to switch to a channel followed by the word "alpha".
What does the "alpha" designation mean?"


----------



## peple of the perch

Fishers of Men said:


> peple, does this have to do with boating?



Maybe...


----------



## reel

Radios can be tuned to international frequencies, but the US has their own set of channels etc.
Set to "Alpha" means: Go the the United States System.
...


----------



## reel

> cell found in the human body? Where is it located


I know of a place in the body where drivers that are texting can place their cell phones.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> I know of a place in the body where drivers that are texting can place their cell phones.
> ...


Lol, thats the long nerve that goes all the way up the spine to the brain.




reel said:


> Radios can be tuned to international frequencies, but the US has their own set of channels etc.
> Set to "Alpha" means: Go the the United States System....


Also, Alpha designates that your radio must
be set on "U. S." rather than "International"
to receive and transmit here.

"When very cold air moves over warmer coastal water, 
wisps of visible water vapor may rise from the 
surface as the water "steams". In extreme cases, this
type of fog can rise hundreds of feet above the surface.
It's called ________."


----------



## reel

FROST SMOKE (&#8242;fröst &#8242;sm&#333;k)
Sci-Tech Dictionary: 
A rare type of fog formed in the same manner as a steam fog, but at colder temperatures so that it is composed of ice particles instead of water droplets.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on.
Lets try this one: (read carefully)

"An alternative to a drogue when running
before a sea, is to tow a long length of heavy line
with nothing attached to the end. It will act as a 
brake, help keep the boat running straight, and help
quiet the sea astern of the boat. What is this name
for this line?"


----------



## reel

Glossary: 
A list of sailing terms:
WARP: Anchor line or mooring line.

Interesting reading about this ! !
Don't see how it actually works though.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Glossary:
> A list of sailing terms:
> WARP: Anchor line or mooring line.
> 
> Interesting reading about this ! !
> Don't see how it actually works though.
> ...


Kinda like a tail on a kite. 

Answer: A Warp 
(Many would answer
"storm anchor". Note that the question states
that nothing is attached to the end of the line.)

"An aircraft circles your vessel three times
while gunning its engine, and then heads off in
a northwesterly direction.
What is the pilot signaling?"


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Kinda like a tail on a kite.
> 
> Answer: A Warp
> (Many would answer
> "storm anchor". Note that the question states
> that nothing is attached to the end of the line.)
> 
> "An aircraft circles your vessel three times
> while gunning its engine, and then heads off in
> a northwesterly direction.
> What is the pilot signaling?"


Needs your help in rescuing someone in distress, follow him


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the name of the law used to
determine the center of a low-pressure system
from wind observation? (when facing the wind,
the center of low pressure is to your right
in the Northern Hemisphere).


----------



## Mike Wheeler

Buys-Ballot's Law 

Buys Ballot's law may be expressed as follows: In the Northern Hemisphere, stand with your back to the wind; the low pressure area will be on your left. This is because wind travels counterclockwise around low pressure zones in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Good.

A single line of position, when combined with a
dead reckoning position, results in a/an _____ ______ ?


----------



## Mike Wheeler

Estimated Position


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thanks Mike, welcome to the thread.

The crew of an icebreaker 
is watching a large 'hummock' off 
the starboard bow. What are they 
looking at?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

A hummock (of uncertain derivation; cf. hump or hillock) is a boss or rounded knoll of ice rising above the general level of an ice-field, making sledge travelling in the Arctic and Antarctic region extremely difficult and unpleasant.

According to the dictionary


----------



## Fishers of Men

Great, Also I'll add: A hummock is a ridge of broken
ice which has been forced upwards
by pressure.

On a nautical chart, you see an indication
of the quality of the bottom, marked as "fly". 
What bottom quality characteristic can you expect?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Great, Also I'll add: A hummock is a ridge of broken
> ice which has been forced upwards
> by pressure.
> 
> On a nautical chart, you see an indication
> of the quality of the bottom, marked as "fly".
> What bottom quality characteristic can you expect?


aha! i know this one. This one happens in Geneva around mid july. The fly's swarm my boat and start bitting my ankles- they get killed and i throw them overboard, they sink, resulting in a "fly" bottom.

Wait, that cant be right.........

what about an airplane down there that crashed??? nope, still cant be it.

Maybe flinty?


----------



## Fishers of Men

George George George, where you been?

Ya, flinty is the answer!

How many feet of chain has a vessel laid, when it has
paid out two "shot"?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

if what i just read is correct, it would be 180 ft ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> if what i just read is correct, it would be 180 ft ?


You are 100% correct.

Answer: 180 feet (a "shot" is 15 fathoms, or 90 feet)

What is a nautical 'camel'?


----------



## Mike Wheeler

A float used as a fender, sometimes called 
a "breasting float", OR a float used to raise 
sunken structures.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Rules of the Road:
George, the CG site is not working to give a download link for the COLREGS.

Rule 1:
Actually this rule defines where the rules apply, and they apply everywhere.
The most impressive features are the lines of demarcation.
We know that the rules apply to Canadian waters, provided there is no conflict with Canadian law. However, lets take a chart of the great lakes and notice the dotted lines that separate Canada from the United States.
The area above the dotted lines means that these waters are Canadian waters and a U.S. Inland License does not permit a person to charter or operate professionally on those waters.

Okay, with that said, we can say that rule one applies to all vessels as defined in rule 3, on U.S. waters inside the line of demarcation.

So there is an imaginary line that separates inland waters and their rules from the COLREGS. Lets visualize a chart again and wherever there is a bay or river or any opening, we have a line of demarcation.

Now with all that said to get to the question...lol...
What state has no inland rules?


----------



## bassmastermjb

Hawaii............Mark


----------



## Fishers of Men

bassmastermjb said:


> Hawaii............Mark


Nope, hawaii has it's rules, try again! 

http://hawaii.gov/dlnr/dbor/borrecn.html

http://books.google.com/books?id=dC...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=3&ct=result#PPA5,M1


----------



## Fishers of Men

A tip for question 708.

Everything here is by the COLREGS and under CFR (code of federal regulations).

This would be what state?

George could help on this one.


----------



## reel

Did a lot of reading about this but no find.
Read something about Idaho and Hampton Rhodes ?
...


----------



## Gju42486

you got me too van???    

my guess would be cleveland, since no one listens to them anyhow.

Heck i was doing man overboard drills one day and sounded 5 short and rapid blasts--and had 3 or 4 boats getting CLOSER to me so they could wave and "toast" us with their beverages


----------



## Fishers of Men

No, we are looking for a state.
"The inland rules constitute special rules within the meaning of rule 1(b) of the COLREGS. It should not be assumed that all internal waters in the United States fall under the inland rules. For example, an examination of the demarcation lines reveals that the inland waters of Puget Sound basin in Washington and all the navigable waters of Alaska are governed by the COLREGS, not the inland rules."
(page 60 second to last paragraph) 
Here ya go, an extremely good read:
http://books.google.com/books?id=nl...1S3L&sig=gOGl1CvUQLv9emgFCi_JLY4MFxc#PPA60,M1

Here's some more info:
http://www.mxak.org/default.cfm?res=1049


----------



## Fishers of Men

Gju42486 said:


> you got me too van???
> 
> my guess would be cleveland, since no one listens to them anyhow.
> 
> Heck i was doing man overboard drills one day and sounded 5 short and rapid blasts--and had 3 or 4 boats getting CLOSER to me so they could wave and "toast" us with their beverages


I think you should transfer there, you would actually get to do some "work", they enforce stuff there!... But you would need a bunch of new/different tackle, so you could donate your stuff to your crew until you come back with a halibut fish fry for all of OGF. Oh, better leave the leaking tank here tho unless you get a much larger bilge pump.


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the term for side to side motion caused by horizontal wave motion?


----------



## reel

Earthquake Waves
Earthquakes are caused when energy is released as the lithosphere (crust and upper mantle) of the Earth moves. Energy is emitted in the form of waves. There are different types of waves, some move faster, slower, sideways, or up and down There are two types of waves P-waves and S-waves. P-waves or primary waves, are the first waves that the seismograph records
The second major type of seismic wave is called an S-wave. S-waves are _* shear waves *_ and move from side-to-side. S-waves are slower than P-waves. The particle motion in shear waves is perpendicular to the direction of the wave.


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Earthquake Waves
> Earthquakes are caused when energy is released as the lithosphere (crust and upper mantle) of the Earth moves. Energy is emitted in the form of waves. There are different types of waves, some move faster, slower, sideways, or up and down There are two types of waves P-waves and S-waves. P-waves or primary waves, are the first waves that the seismograph records
> The second major type of seismic wave is called an S-wave. S-waves are _* shear waves *_ and move from side-to-side. S-waves are slower than P-waves. The particle motion in shear waves is perpendicular to the direction of the wave.


Quite impressive Reel 

The boats motion of side-to-side would be called "sway".

What would a fore-and-aft motion caused by horizontal wave motion be called?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Quite impressive Reel
> 
> The boats motion of side-to-side would be called "sway".
> 
> What would a fore-and-aft motion caused by horizontal wave motion be called?


is it a surge ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Surge it is!

So what is the up-and-down motion caused by a vertical wave motion?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Surge it is!
> 
> So what is the up-and-down motion caused by a vertical wave motion?


A heave according to the book i have.

FOM is this the start of where "Heave ho " came from ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> A heave according to the book i have.
> 
> FOM is this the start of where "Heave ho " came from ?


Heave it is.

Probably...has something to do with heave to?

Okay, lets go with a motion along the _length _axis?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, I'll give this one up.
This would be a Roll....(tack)

How about the motion on a width axis?


----------



## reel

Surge, Pitch And Heave


----------



## Fishers of Men

Okay, I would like to itemize these and upcoming motions and with an explanation for boat control due to the particular motion.

How about the motion on a width axis?


reel said:


> Surge, Pitch And Heave


Surge was in #719, Heave in #721 

This would fall under pitch...(example) procedure: slow and tack.

Now, a vessels motion along a vertical axis?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

[
Now, a vessels motion along a vertical axis?[/QUOTE]


A yaw ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> [
> Now, a vessels motion along a vertical axis?



A yaw ?[/QUOTE]

Yepper, and handled by an increase in speed and a shift of weight.

What is yawing out of control until the vessel lies parallel to the waves?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> A yaw ?


Yepper, and handled by an increase in speed and a shift of weight.

What is yawing out of control until the vessel lies parallel to the waves?[/QUOTE]
Broaching ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> Yepper, and handled by an increase in speed and a shift of weight.
> 
> What is yawing out of control until the vessel lies parallel to the waves?


Broaching ?[/QUOTE]

Okay, it can capsize a marginally stable vessel. Preventing broaching is the ultimate test of helmsmanship requiring judgment and anticipation of wave effects.

Let's go to Cushion and Suction effects:
What is the pushing of the bow away from the bank by the vessels bow wave?


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Is it caused by an asymetric pattern in the reverse flow and the water level drop.


----------



## Fishers of Men

fishingfoolBG said:


> Is it caused by an asymetric pattern in the reverse flow and the water level drop.


Looking for the name of the effect.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Looking for the name of the effect.


Bank cushion ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Bank Cushion it is.

What is the pulling of the stern towards the bank?


----------



## geomichaelpk

In nautical navigation, a force acting on the bow of a ship in a manner which forces the ship away from the bank in a restricted channel, especially where the banks are steep; it is a force which opposes bank suction.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Bank Suction is the pulling of the stern toward the bank by the suction of the propellers.

Now,
What is the term for the pulling of the stern toward the bottom of a shallow channel by the speed of the vessel and the suction of the propellers?


----------



## geomichaelpk

Fishers of Men said:


> Bank Suction is the pulling of the stern toward the bank by the suction of the propellers.
> 
> Now,
> What is the term for the pulling of the stern toward the bottom of a shallow channel by the speed of the vessel and the suction of the propellers?



What is: Ship Squat?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Close enough...Squat it is.

What is it to navigate on a following sea and go over the top of a wave, surf down the far side, in which the bow digs in and the vessel turns end over end?


----------



## geomichaelpk

Fishers of Men said:


> Close enough...Squat it is.
> 
> What is it to navigate on a following sea and go over the top of a wave, surf down the far side, in which the bow digs in and the vessel turns end over end?



The answer is: Pitchpole


----------



## Fishers of Men

Right on, and we don't need any if that end over end stuff! 

The laws of Physics determines why a vessel floats in fluid. In it's simplest description, the force of gravity equals the buoyant force of the fluid for a given object (vessel). (water displacement) *The position of the vessel will change,* but the two forces will remain constant. However the points through which these forces exert their efforts will change. What is the name for the relationship between the two forces that can and will modify and shift?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Right on, and we don't need any if that end over end stuff!
> 
> The laws of Physics determines why a vessel floats in fluid. In it's simplest description, the force of gravity equals the buoyant force of the fluid for a given object (vessel). (water displacement) *The position of the vessel will change,* but the two forces will remain constant. However the points through which these forces exert their efforts will change. What is the name for the relationship between the two forces that can and will modify and shift?


buoyancy ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> buoyancy ?


Close, this answer applies to all vessels big or small, tugs to sails to ships.
It is buoyancy, but _this keeps it buoyant_ from capsizing.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Close, this answer applies to all vessels big or small, tugs to sails to ships.
> It is buoyancy, but _this keeps it buoyant_ from capsizing.


The buoyant force ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Your really tryin....but, nope.
Right track tho.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Your really tryin....but, nope.
> Right track tho.


my last try: boat density ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> my last try: boat density ?


I was going to give this one to ya this time anyways, you tried so hard. It seemed like Chinese torture to me and I couldn't let it go on. 

The answer is: The *RIGHTING ARM* is the relationship between the two forces that can and will modify and shift.
While the vessel floats, she may list, roll, right herself or capsize. Even though the forces remain the same, each vessel has her own underlying and particular behavior patterns.

Example of the Righting Arm in action:





Now we will discuss this further.
What examines the effects of the above mentioned changes and patterns?

hint...This is her capacity to seek and retain an upright position in the water.


----------



## ErieAngler

I bet that guy had to change his pants after that ordeal, WOW!


----------



## Fishers of Men

That was on the Ohio river a few years ago when they had all that rain and flooding.


----------



## Fishers of Men

A little more on how this works!


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> I was going to give this one to ya this time anyways, you tried so hard. It seemed like Chinese torture to me and I couldn't let it go on.
> 
> The answer is: The *RIGHTING ARM* is the relationship between the two forces that can and will modify and shift.
> While the vessel floats, she may list, roll, right herself or capsize. Even though the forces remain the same, each vessel has her own underlying and particular behavior patterns.
> 
> Example of the Righting Arm in action:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we will discuss this further.
> What examines the effects of the above mentioned changes and patterns?
> 
> hint...This is her capacity to seek and retain an upright position in the water.


metacenter?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Stability...Then we go to Traverse and Longitudinal stability, Center of Buoyancy, Metacenter, Metacentric Height and Righting Movement & Righting Arm.
Further info:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacentric_height


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Stability...Then we go to Traverse and Longitudinal stability, Center of Buoyancy, Metacenter, Metacentric Height and Righting Movement & Righting Arm.
> Further info:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metacentric_height


so your saying i was a little ahead of my self then LOL


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yep! That's okay, we can move on in a couple days. lol


----------



## Gju42486

van, ive been waiting for you to post that CG question you asked me about a few days ago---i know the answer to that one


----------



## Fishers of Men

I was getting to that and then we kinda got off course lol.
Go ahead and post it.


----------



## Gju42486

new question---

what is the term for when there is a hole in the side of a vessels hull that allows water to come and go as it pleases with nothing stopping it


----------



## Hardwork

Gju42486 said:


> what is the term called when your vessel has such a large hole, leak or opening that it is taking on to much water for it to be de-watered and salvaged.


A new fishing reef


----------



## Gju42486

Hardwork said:


> A new fishing reef


no sir! you best not let the CG find out- they'll fine your butt--you got a verrrry short time frame to get that artificial reef off the bottom


----------



## Toxic

Gju42486 said:


> new question---
> 
> what is the term for when there is a hole in the side of a vessels hull that allows water to come and go as it pleases with nothing stopping it


George is the answer "Limber"?


----------



## Gju42486

Toxic said:


> George is the answer "Limber"?


nope--keep at it. The answer that im looking for is 5 words............or at least something close so i know what it means


----------



## Fishers of Men

It means you are sinking and there is no stopping it.

I think the reef thing should be okay, they sink boats everywhere for artificial reefs. And dropping fish cleanings back in the lake for the critters to eat.
Didn't mean to hijack the thread...ooops! lol


----------



## Smokeshowin

Kiss your A** good bye. Thats five words lol


----------



## Gju42486

nope, you guys want the answer???

who is ready for some nav rules questions???? Van- you can answer too if you want


----------



## Fishers of Men

Don't tell them yet. 
A ton of water coming over your transom could do it also.
Where are you Reel?


----------



## Toxic

Fishers of Men said:


> Don't tell them yet.
> A ton of water coming over your transom could do it also.
> Where are you Reel?


Swamped??????


----------



## true2plue

It's been over 10 years since I've been out of the Navy but I'll give it a shot. Is it Free flow water scupper?


----------



## Gju42486

true2plue said:


> It's been over 10 years since I've been out of the Navy but I'll give it a shot. Is it Free flow water scupper?


not what i was lookin for....but close........


----------



## true2plue

Gju42486 said:


> not what i was lookin for....but close........


Freeing Port?


----------



## Fishers of Men

They are workin on it now George. 
I think someone will come up with it. 
Heck, EZ should know this one.
Where's Bucky?
A bunch of guys go on vacation?


----------



## Toxic

Okay, one more try. Is it a "over the transom splash well"?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> They are workin on it now George.
> I think someone will come up with it.
> Heck, EZ should know this one.
> Where's Bucky?
> A bunch of guys go on vacation?


an aft seat CDS (cockpit drainage system), an SBS (self-bailing system) ?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Oh man, I guess we gotta let it go. I would hate to hear on the news that there is an investigation going on, why some OGF'ers were found beating their heads against their boat transoms. 

The term is: "Open Communication with the Sea".

That's where I was leading up to with all those prior questions.
Thanks George, carry on if you like. I might be awol for a little bit.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

The term is: "Open Communication with the Sea".

FOM,
I thought that was when the wife said " go fishing to me " LOL
I would have never gotten that one  

Ron


----------



## Fishers of Men

George wants nav rules. We can start with this one:

I really like one that disturbs people because they don't/can't seem to understand it.
It is very simple.
It is explained in one sentence.
It is broken all the time and rarely enforced. And this is why people think they can do it.
People think it is controversial, but it is not.
But if a problem occurs, it is the first question they will ask you in court.
It has been brought up and it has been discussed on OGF in the past.

What is it??? Which Rule???


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> George wants nav rules. We can start with this one:
> 
> I really like one that disturbs people because they don't/can't seem to understand it.
> It is very simple.
> It is explained in one sentence.
> It is broken all the time and rarely enforced. And this is why people think they can do it.
> People think it is controversial, but it is not.
> But if a problem occurs, it is the first question they will ask you in court.
> It has been brought up and it has been discussed on OGF in the past.
> 
> What is it??? Which Rule???


1--lookout?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Yep...
Every vessel must maintain a lookout at all times.
It cannot be the driver. He cannot do both.
It cannot be the family dog or your pet bird.
Therefore a person cannot lawfully navigate a vessel by himself.

(Court Example) A person by himself, no lookout, can be in the right, but another person with a lookout hits the other vessel. What will happen here? The person without the lookout had no business being there in the first place. He will be held the one at fault.

You need a second person even on an innertube! That goes to another rule, What is a vessel?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Yep...
> Every vessel must maintain a lookout at all times.
> It cannot be the driver. He cannot do both.
> It cannot be the family dog or your pet bird.
> Therefore a person cannot lawfully navigate a vessel by himself.
> 
> (Court Example) A person by himself, no lookout, can be in the right, but another person with a lookout hits the other vessel. What will happen here? The person without the lookout had no business being there in the first place. He will be held the one at fault.
> 
> You need a second person even on an innertube! That goes to another rule, What is a vessel?


any mode of transportation on the water


----------



## Gju42486

when coming abaft of a vessels beam--when is it considered an overtaking situation?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Gju42486 said:


> when coming abaft of a vessels beam--when is it considered an overtaking situation?


Rules of the Road

The Overtaking Situation 


Any vessel overtaking any other vessel must keep out the way of the vessel 
being overtaken. The former is the give-way vessel and the latter is the
stand-on vessel. 

This rule applies even if the overtaking vessel is propelled by wind, oars, 
or rubber band paddlewheel. 

A vessel is deemed to be overtaking when coming up with another vessel
from a direction more than 22.5 degrees abaft (behind) her beam. This is
the angle prescribed by the stern light. 

At night, the overtaking vessel will see only the white stern light of the vessel 
being overtaken. If you see either side light, it is a crossing situation.

Will this work George ?
Got this out of a book i have


----------



## Gju42486

Buckeye Ron said:


> Rules of the Road
> 
> The Overtaking Situation
> 
> 
> Any vessel overtaking any other vessel must keep out the way of the vessel
> being overtaken. The former is the give-way vessel and the latter is the
> stand-on vessel.
> 
> This rule applies even if the overtaking vessel is propelled by wind, oars,
> or rubber band paddlewheel.
> 
> A vessel is deemed to be overtaking when coming up with another vessel
> from a direction more than *22.5 degrees *abaft (behind) her beam. This is
> the angle prescribed by the stern light.
> 
> At night, the overtaking vessel will see only the white stern light of the vessel
> being overtaken. If you see either side light, it is a crossing situation.
> 
> Will this work George ?
> Got this out of a book i have


yeppp thats it! 

two SAILBOATS on a head to head collision..........who has the right away?


----------



## true2plue

A sailboat on starboard tack (wind coming from right with boom on left) has right of way crossing or overtaking a sailboat on port tack (wind from left; boom on right).


----------



## Gju42486

true2plue said:


> A sailboat on starboard tack (wind coming from right with boom on left) has right of way crossing or overtaking a sailboat on port tack (wind from left; boom on right).


yep! the one with the wind on its port side. 

which one of these situations does NOT exist inland......

a vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver

a vessel constrained by draft

a vessel not under command

a vessel engaged in fishing


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Gju42486 said:


> yep! the one with the wind on its port side.
> 
> which one of these situations does NOT exist in international rules......
> 
> a vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver
> 
> a vessel constrained by draft
> 
> a vessel not under command
> 
> a vessel engaged in fishing


george, 
Of your examples, the only thing i can find which i guess doesn't have to follow the IMOs rules states " but does not include a vessel fishing with trolling lines or other fishing apparatus which do not restict manoeuvrablity." ??

Ron


----------



## Gju42486

Buckeye Ron said:


> george,
> Of your examples, the only thing i can find which i guess doesn't have to follow the IMOs rules states " but does not include a vessel fishing with trolling lines or other fishing apparatus which do not restict manoeuvrablity." ??
> 
> Ron


nope--thats not it. It is not a vessel engaged in fishing. 

This one will take some "reading and attention to details"


----------



## Fishers of Men

A vessel trolling is NOT considered fishing, he is not restricted in maneuverability either...until a fish is hooked.

A vessel Constrained by draft is international only.

George, didn't you mean which one is not exist in the inland rules?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> A vessel trolling is NOT considered fishing, he is not restricted in maneuverability either...until a fish is hooked.
> 
> A vessel Constrained by draft is international only.
> 
> George, didn't you mean which one is not exist in the inland rules?


yea you know what i mean.....its been a long week, i quit----the stage is yours.


----------



## Fishers of Men

What was a long week? Somewhere I saw you posted something about a drag queen, not sure what that was about. 

I figured it was a typo. That's why I answered before we started another nut case. 

I'll fix this one:
"which one of these situations does NOT exist in inland rules......"

_a vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver_
*answer a vessel constrained by draft* Which really doesn't make a lot of sense, since there is plenty of water off shore. You would think it would apply inland in shallower water.
_a vessel not under command_
_a vessel engaged in fishing _

What is a vessel considered if it is broken down by an exceptional circumstance? And where does it fall into the pecking order of right away from 1 to 7?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> What was a long week? Somewhere I saw you posted something about a drag queen, not sure what that was about.
> 
> I figured it was a typo. That's why I answered before we started another nut case.
> 
> I'll fix this one:
> "which one of these situations does NOT exist in inland rules......"
> 
> _a vessel restricted in its ability to maneuver_
> *answer a vessel constrained by draft* Which really doesn't make a lot of sense, since there is plenty of water off shore. You would think it would apply inland in shallower water.
> _a vessel not under command_
> _a vessel engaged in fishing _
> 
> What is a vessel considered if it is broken down by an exceptional circumstance? And where does it fall into the pecking order of right away from 1 to 7?


Vessel not under command - #3


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> Vessel not under command - #3


Would be rule #3 but where does it fall in the pecking order for right of way? 1-7?


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> Would be rule #3 but where does it fall in the pecking order for right of way? 1-7?


Overtaken vessel (top priority)


Vessels not under command 
Vessels restricted in their ability to maneuver 
Vessels constrained by draft 
Fishing vessels engaged in fishing, with gear deployed 
Vessels restricted in their ability to maneuver 
Sailing vessels 
Power driven vessels 

With this info, I would say the vessel would be number 1 in the pecking order ?
Ron


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> Overtaken vessel (top priority)
> 
> 
> Vessels not under command
> Vessels restricted in their ability to maneuver
> Vessels constrained by draft
> Fishing vessels engaged in fishing, with gear deployed
> Vessels restricted in their ability to maneuver
> Sailing vessels
> Power driven vessels
> 
> With this info, I would say the vessel would be number 1 in the pecking order ?
> Ron


*No. It would be a NUC, #2 in the order of right away.*

Okay then, The order:
Over-Night-Rooms-For-Sale-Plus-Sally
Overtaken
Not under command 
Restricted Maneuverability
(Constrained by draft Int'l only)
Fishing
Sail
Power
Seaplanes

We have to have our definitions straight to make the classifications.
I guess we should spend some time on this part, dissecting and relating the definitions to the ROW's.

NUC= "Vessel Not Under Command" means a vessel which through some exceptional circumstance (key word here) (broken down in some way but not necessarily stopped). May be making way or not making way.

The original question was: "What is a vessel considered if it is broken down by an exceptional circumstance? And where does it fall into the pecking order of right away from 1 to 7?"

Going further into A NUC, does not mean that no one is commanding the vessel. One could easily use the term "broken down". Whenever the ship control equipment or part of it is involuntarily inoperative, it is Not Under Command. The most appropriate wording related to this definition is "EXCEPTIONAL CIRCUMSTANCE".

*NOT* special, *NOT* unusual, *NOT* different, but specifically "EXCEPTIONAL".

Examples could be a steering failure, a lost prop or even running out of fuel. (I think Gju42486 could talk about this part, just jokin my buddy.) 

One of the more peculiar interpretations is a comparison between a single and twin screws. While operating a vessel with two engines and one of them goes out or requires shutting down, even though the ship continues it is now considered "Not Under Command". Exceptional? It sure is.


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Fishers of Men said:


> *No. It would be a NUC, #2 in the order of right away.*
> 
> Okay then, The order:
> Over-Night-Rooms-For-Sale-Plus-Sally
> Overtaken
> Not under command
> Restricted Maneuverability
> (Constrained by draft Int'l only)
> Fishing
> Sail
> Power
> Seaplanes
> 
> We have to have our definitions straight to make the classifications.
> I guess we should spend some time on this part, dissecting and relating the definitions to the ROW's.
> 
> NUC= "Vessel Not Under Command" means a vessel which through some exceptional circumstance (key word here) (broken down in some way but not necessarily stopped). May be making way or not making way.
> 
> The original question was: "What is a vessel considered if it is broken down by an exceptional circumstance? And where does it fall into the pecking order of right away from 1 to 7?"
> 
> Going further into A NUC, does not mean that no one is commanding the vessel. One could easily use the term "broken down". Whenever the ship control equipment or part of it is involuntarily inoperative, it is Not Under Command. The most appropriate wording related to this definition is "EXCEPTIONAL CIRCUMSTANCE".
> 
> *NOT* special, *NOT* unusual, *NOT* different, but specifically "EXCEPTIONAL".
> 
> Examples could be a steering failure, a lost prop or even running out of fuel. (I think Gju42486 could talk about this part, just jokin my buddy.)
> 
> One of the more peculiar interpretations is a comparison between a single and twin screws. While operating a vessel with two engines and one of them goes out or requires shutting down, even though the ship continues it is now considered "Not Under Command". Exceptional? It sure is.


FOM,
I always thought the guy who went by me on Lake Erie in a 10ft dinghy with a 5 hp motor was "exceptional" besides being nuts!!

Ron


----------



## Fishers of Men

Buckeye Ron said:


> FOM,
> I always thought the guy who went by me on Lake Erie in a 10ft dinghy with a 5 hp motor was "exceptional" besides being nuts!!
> 
> Ron


LOL.

I'm going to attempt to do this in an organized sequence.
Keep this link handy: 
http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/boating/colregs.html

A quick run down
Rule 1 Application...Where they apply. 
The rules apply everywhere unless you make your own. (see rule 2)

Rule 2 Responsibility...Good Seamanship/General prudential Rule.

Good Seamanship: Do not follow the rules if it will cause a collision.
General prudential Rule: Do not have a collision if you encounter a situation not covered under the rules. (3 boats meeting, etc.) Rule 2 permits the operator to depart from the rules, as necessary, to avoid immediate dangers to any special circumstances, such a situation where 3 or more vessels are approaching. Since there are no rules in such a special case, the operator must use the best judgment to avoid collision. 

The bottom line in rule 2 is that when emergencies dictate, make your own rules. In these cases it's called responsibility.

Rule 3 has a lot of definitions and a proper interpretation on the part of the captain is important to understand rule 3. When these terms are used throughout the rules, confusion could reign, even from one analyst to another unless clearly understood.

When questions are asked, if in doubt, go back to the definitions.

Rule 4 tells us that the rules apply to any condition of visibility.

Rule 5 we touched on in post #775. The word SHALL constitutes a fact. Not maybe, may, might...but, It will be done. When the word shall was instituted into lawmaking, it states fact. Look back in your memory to the first 10 laws ever made. The word Shall in all 10 commandments constituted fact.

Rule 5 states that every vessel shall at all times maintain a proper look out. There are no exceptions to "every vessel", from the jet skii'ers to the guy that floated across the Ohio river on a outhouse door to get a job and drive home in a cadillac. 

All available means does not require the lookout to be rooted to electronical equipment, but to use eyes, ears, and everything available to appraise the situation and the risk of collision.

The lookout should be well versed with appropriate lights, shapes, signals, terms and know how to communicate dependable information to the helmsman at all times, in fair or foul weather and in daylight or darkness.

It was a lookout from the crow's nest of the Santa Maria that first spotted the tiny island of Samna Cay in the Bahamas on that eventful day back in 1492 on Chris Columbus first voyage. In today's world Columbus and his crew would have definitely conformed to rule 5.

Rule 6 Safe Speed...
Rule 7 Risk of collision...
Rule 8 Action to avoid Collision...
Rule 9 Narrow Channels...Narrow is a relative term and again if you _think_ your in a narrow channel, you are in a narrow channel.
Nothing in life is totally predictable and this is an accented situation. In the context of this rule, you are governed by port and starboard buoys, markers, and are obviously limited by the direction of travel.

Certain rules within this RULE need to be observed.

What vessel is not mentioned in the rules of the road?
a. submarine
b. ferry
c. seaplane
d. none of the above


----------



## Fishers of Men

Here is an excellent download of the all rules, pic's, quizzes, study material for free for 30 days, can be copied or a cd purchased for 20$. 
*NAV RULES FOR WINDOWS*
Like I said...EXCELLENT material to have.
http://www.navrules.com/


----------



## reel

d.
The new version addresses the incorrect light pattern for submarines


> What vessel is not mentioned in the rules of the road?
> a. submarine
> b. ferry
> c. seaplane
> d. none of the above


----------



## Fishers of Men

Actually it was ferry that was not mentioned. (b) It is no different than a power vessel.



reel said:


> d.
> The new version addresses the incorrect light pattern for submarines


Really? Different than a power vessel?
Where do you see that?
Do you mean,
Partially submerged section of an all around white for 3 miles section?
That is for vessels or objects being towed.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Which of the following will NOT show anchor lights?
a) pilot vessel
b) dredge
c) vessel engaged in diving
d) vessel restricted in the ability to maneuver


----------



## reel

Back to rules of the road.

I was thinking that ferries, although not specifically mentioned was certainly covered under the rules as a vessel, so I chose "none of the above".

The "purchase rules of the road disk" mentioned that a submarine's light pattern is now included in the latest version.
...


----------



## reel

> Which of the following will NOT show anchor lights?
> a) pilot vessel
> b) dredge
> c) vessel engaged in diving
> d) vessel restricted in the ability to maneuver


Guessing d) ? ?

§ 2027. Vessels not under command or restricted in their ability to maneuver (Rule 27)
(h) Signals of vessels in distress and requiring assistance The signals prescribed in this Rule are not signals of vessels in distress and requiring assistance. Such signals are contained in Annex IV to these Rules.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Unfortunately it is "b" the dredge. So don't run into that sucker at night.
Everything should be required to have an anchor light as far as I'm concerned.

Restricted visibility means all the following except?
a) smoke
b) heavy rain
c) fog
d) night


----------



## reel

Is there a difference between a dredge and a vessel engaged in dredging ? So OK item 3 explains ? Strange...



> RULE 27:VESSEL NOT UNDER COMMAND
> (d) A vessel engaged in dredging or underwater operations, when restricted in her ability to maneuver, shall exhibit the lights and shapes prescribed in subparagraphs (b)(i),(ii) and (iii) of this Rule and shall in addition when an obstruction exists, exhibit:
> 1. two all-round red lights or two balls in a vertical line to indicate the side on which the obstruction exists;
> 2. two all-round green lights or two diamonds in a vertical line to indicate the side on which another vessel may pass;
> 3. when at anchor, the lights or shapes prescribed in this paragraph instead of the lights or shapes prescribed in Rule 30, for anchored vessels.


----------



## reel

I'm not getting good grades at this but
d) night.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

An opening in a pipeline allowing vessels to pass, shows vertically arranged colored lights as follows:
a) 2 white lights
b) 2 red lights
c) 2 green lights
d) 3 red lights


----------



## Fishers of Men

So, where do you pass?
Is this one?
a) Messed up
b) Confusing
c) Screwy
d) Very easy to figure out
e) Totally offensive
f) An insult to your intelligence
g) Backwards to normal thinking


----------



## Fishers of Men

We must have run aground here.


----------



## Fishers of Men

No one wants to pass this pipeline?

An opening in a pipeline allowing vessels to pass, shows vertically arranged colored lights as follows:
a) 2 white lights
b) 2 red lights
c) 2 green lights
d) 3 red lights


----------



## Fishers of Men

Since no one wants to take a shot at this I'll give it up.
r over r is the restricted side of a dredge and g over g would be your pass side.
Common sense right?

Now here's the homeland security "brains of the stuff at work" passage for a dredge working a pipeline:
2 red over reds, one on each side and passage is between them. The day shape would be 2 black balls (NUC) not under command vessel.
Why not r on one side and green the other like everything else?
Someone that didn't know that and someone trying to just use common sense could be in trouble here.
Besides who in the heck would think that between the reds is where you want to be?


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Is there a difference between a dredge and a vessel engaged in dredging ? So OK item 3 explains ? Strange...


The difference is that a dredge is just another power vessel (6th in the order of right away) when not engaged in a task. And lighted as such.

When the dredge is working, it becomes a (RAM)(a RAM is a working vessel) (3rd in the order of right away) because of it's restricted in it's ability to maneuver. Then it is a NUC as soon as it starts the work.
And has to display the ball diamond ball. And will have a 2 red restricted side and a 2 green pass side.

Confusion comes in here:
If the same dredge is sucking sand off the bottom and sending it out through a pipeline to the shore to build a shoreline it also has to display the side restriction/pass balls. Now it becomes a (NUC) (2nd in the order of right away). 

Sometimes they will suck from one shore to build up the opposite shoreline...2 pipelines, one out each side. Here come the sneak attack red over reds we just spoke of last question.

Remember the saying red over red the captain is dead. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Back to rule 9. Narrow Channels:

On the Great Lakes, Western Rivers or waters specified by the secretary, Who has the right of way?
a) The guy anchored in the channel
b) The guy crossing the channel
c) The guy going downbound with a following current
d) The guy going upbound against the current


----------



## bucky

the answer is c


----------



## bucky

# of test questions for USCG Master's License?


hahaha


----------



## bucky

bucky said:


> the answer is c


 i am assuming that because it is illegal to anchor or obstruct the passage. so even if the downward moving vessel would certainly try to avoid colliding with an illegally anchored vessel they would still have the right away and not be at fault if they ran over the anchored vessel.


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> # of test questions for USCG Master's License?
> 
> 
> hahaha


Hey we 're back in the game!

Lets see, if I remember right:
There was 5 tests for the 6 pack 130 questions.
rules of the road must have 90% correct 30 questions
navigation 70% correct 30 questions
deck general 70% correct 30 questions
safety 70% correct 30 questions
plotting 70% correct 10 consecutive questions

Then 5 tests: 180 questions for the masters.
More rules of the road 50 questions must have 90% correct.
Plotting 30 questions 70% correct 
Charts 30 questions 70% correct 
Navigation 30 questions 70% correct 
Tides and currents 30 questions 70% correct 

You gonna take it?


----------



## bucky

hell no! i need the time for fishing.

i have over 3000 questions on just navigation in the study guide

over 8000 in the deck general guide


----------



## Fishers of Men

Rule 9 still, which one is true?
a) power gives way to sail
b) sail gives way to power
c) power does not give way to sail
d) shortdrift blows a short blast when approaching a bend


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> hell no! i need the time for fishing.
> 
> i have over 3000 questions on just navigation in the study guide
> 
> over 8000 in the deck general guide


No prob, all you have to do is eliminate the ones you don't need and refine that down to the couple hundred they will ask LOL


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> i am assuming that because it is illegal to anchor or obstruct the passage. so even if the downward moving vessel would certainly try to avoid colliding with an illegally anchored vessel they would still have the right away and not be at fault if they ran over the anchored vessel.


Downbound is correct. But ya know, when a guy is going out an inlet head into the sea he has better control than someone coming off the lake right? The guy going out has the right but, I give to the guy coming in and I am sure most others do also, especially if its rough. Goes back to rule #2 over responsibility, this is when you make your own rules in such a special case to use best judgement to avoid collision.


----------



## bucky

Fishers of Men said:


> Rule 9 still, which one is true?
> a) power gives way to sail
> b) sail gives way to power
> c) power does not give way to sail
> d) shortdrift blows a short blast when approaching a bend


the answer is b, if the other vessel is limited to a narrow channel. i guess the actual rule is the vessel with the least navigable area wins? d would certainly be correct if it was a prolonged blast?


----------



## Fishers of Men

bucky said:


> the answer is b, if the other vessel is limited to a narrow channel. i guess the actual rule is the vessel with the least navigable area wins? d would certainly be correct if it was a prolonged blast?


Kinda could be b, I should have worded it a little different.
answer is C. 

Rule 10
Another place a sailing vessel does not have the right away over larger vessels is in the TSS.
Also, any vessel restricted in it's ability to maneuver is exempt from rule 10.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Here's a view of the pipeline opening along with a dredge and barges.


----------



## Fishers of Men

To proceed to windwards by sailing on alternate courses so that the wind is first on one side and then the other is called what?


----------



## bucky

it is called tacking up wind or down wind. it means to switch from starboard to port tack and vice versa, which creates the zig-zag course. one would usually say "coming about" when a crew is on board, when changing tack, so that no one gets hit by the boom or so crew can change their positions. jibbing only refers to down wind. so you could be tacking down wind by jibbing.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Lets do a little on overtaking.

The first part of Rule 13 is very specific and means that regardless of what the overtaking vessel may be sail, fishing or just trying to get around the vessel ahead, it has the responsibility to keep clear. It also means that the overtaken vessel is not home free and also has responsibilities.
A vessel shall be overtaking when coming up on another vessel from a direction of MORE than 22.5 degrees abaft the overtaken vessel&#8217;s beam. The reference here is that if it were night, the overtaking vessel would see only the white stem light and neither of the red or green sidelights of the vessel being overtaken.

In the overtaking situation, a number of good common sense rules come into play. We have to remember that the overtaken vessel is not always aware that she is being overtaken *so let her know*. 

The sound signals (Rule 34) can be used and if necessary fire a white flare. 
Lookouts (Rule 5) can again become increasingly important and even essential. 
Let that guy know that you are overtaking him.

Once the overtaken vessel realizes she is being overtaken she has the responsibility to 
do what?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Lets do a little on overtaking.
> 
> The first part of Rule 13 is very specific and means that regardless of what the overtaking vessel may be sail, fishing or just trying to get around the vessel ahead, it has the responsibility to keep clear. It also means that the overtaken vessel is not home free and also has responsibilities.
> A vessel shall be overtaking when coming up on another vessel from a direction of MORE than 22.5 degrees abaft the overtaken vessels beam. The reference here is that if it were night, the overtaking vessel would see only the white stem light and neither of the red or green sidelights of the vessel being overtaken.
> 
> In the overtaking situation, a number of good common sense rules come into play. We have to remember that the overtaken vessel is not always aware that she is being overtaken *so let her know*.
> 
> The sound signals (Rule 34) can be used and if necessary fire a white flare.
> Lookouts (Rule 5) can again become increasingly important and even essential.
> Let that guy know that you are overtaking him.
> 
> Once the overtaken vessel realizes she is being overtaken she has the responsibility to
> do what?



maintain course and speed.................


----------



## Fishers of Men

Good

At this point, the overtaking vessel CANNOT cross close ahead. This could be likened to a vehicle passing another vehicle and cutting it of such as to make the passed vehicle slam on the brakes which a boat doesn&#8217;t have.
If there is any doubt as to risk, the overtaking vessel should do what?


----------



## Gju42486

beep beep beep beep beep


----------



## Fishers of Men

You think you are the roadrunner or what? 
I didn't say danger. I guess if George sees danger he will sound it...What else, like in boat control. What's your dance move?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> You think you are the roadrunner or what?
> I didn't say danger. I guess if George sees danger he will sound it...What else, like in boat control. What's your dance move?


i personally get down to the irish jig or the rough weather square dance........i thought we were talking about navigation here?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Lol, okay, here's the move...

turn to port and it should be a natural maneuver for the overtaken vessel to turn to starboard.
Finally, the Rule leaves no room for hesitancy. 
If you think you are overtaking, you are overtaking, so assume that you are and abide by the Rule.


----------



## Fishers of Men

A quick look at Rule 14 Head-on Situation:

If we were to pick one of the most confusing rules in the book, it would have to be to be # 14. 
Many, many collisions and even more near misses have occurred for not following this rule. Two vessels are on a head-on collision course. The inducement and lure is there to make a slight course change and GO, hit the throttle, and get out of the way. 
This is probably the worst thing to do since increased speed reduces time and thinking time. Again, one of the answers is SLOW and each shall alter course to starboard and pass port side to port side. Of course a highly unusual situation could well be that, there is a vessel or shallow ground on the starboard and Rule 2 would prevail.(may depart from Rules to avoid immediate danger).

At night two vessels could see the masthead lights of one another in line or BOTH sidelights and by day could certainly see the path of an oncoming vessel, but if there is any doubt, assume head-on exists and act accordingly. This can also reiterate Rule 8 where the action shall be in ample time and shall be positive.

On the Great Lakes, Western Rivers or waters specified by the Secretary, the downbound vessel, (that&#8217;s the one with the following current), shall have the right- of -way and propose the maneuvering signals over any vessel which is upbound.
In summary, let&#8217;s remember SLOW, alter course to starboard, pass port to port, anticipate what that other guy is going to do and avoid one of our most dreaded enemies PANIC; and Rule 14 falls right into place.

Also, the downbound vessel proposes the maneuvering signals (Rule 34) and hope when they&#8217;re given the Skipper in the other boat (üpbound), doesn&#8217;t just come out of the cabin and wave.


----------



## Fishers of Men

A take on Rule 15 Crossing Situation:

There is a great deal of space on our waters, yet we always find ourselves in need of even more space. This is true especially in a crossing situation. The vessel which has the other vessel on the starboard side is the &#8220;Give-way&#8221; vessel, (at one time known as the burdened vessel). This seems simple enough except that the rule continues by saying : &#8220;if the circumstances of the case admit, avoid crossing ahead of the other vessel.&#8221; It&#8217;s the &#8220;circumstances&#8221; that create confusion. We know that the Give-way vessel should turn to starboard and pass astern of the other vessel, giving her a wide birth, however, what about situations in a crossing situation which make that impractical. There are other vessels on the water and obstructions which may make turning to starboard a hazard to your own vessel. A sharp turn to port MAY be the solution or perhaps stopping the vessel or going in a circle.

The point here in Rule 15 is flexibility. It&#8217;s like the guy at a stop light sitting in his car. Just because he has the right to go when the light turns green, he doesn&#8217;t have the right to floor it and slam into the truck waiting at the intersection and say:
&#8220;I&#8217;m right, the light was green.&#8221; Explain that one to your insurance company. This is comparable to turning to starboard and going aground or colliding with another vessel in that space. Are you right? *Well, this would create an interesting conversation with George and the U.S. Coast Guard.* The MAJOR RULE of common sense applies.

Rule 15 continues by saying that on the Great Lakes, and Western Rivers or waters designated by the Secretary any vessels crossing a river (small or large), *shall keep out of the way of a power-driven vessel ascending or descending the river.*
If we stop and think about that for a minute, that makes a lot of common sense, too. Why would anyone want to get in their way?
Let&#8217;s summarize Rule 15 by emphasizing, unless necessary, don&#8217;t cross in front of any vessel.


----------



## Fishers of Men

In view of Rule 16 Action by Give-way Vessel:

This rule directing us to keep out of the way retells previous tales as explained to take early action to allow for sufficient sea room and to make these actions positive to avoid close quarters situations. Leave no doubt as to want you plan on doing. Remember, if you think about doing something too long with your vessel, it may be too late. As long as you have the room, do it early. Rule 16 says GIVE-WAY.

Rule 17
Action by Stand-on Vessel&#8217;
There may be many motives why the Skipper of a vessel is supposed to give way, even though it is the stand-on vessel. In this rule we may, should and must perform actions, if there is any doubt that the actions of the other vessel(s) may be either too late or performing unclear actions. Again, don&#8217;t wait too long. *The action must be clear and all circumstances MUST be evaluated: *the weather, draught, visibility, location and of course the proximity of vessels. Evaluate if the other guy is in trouble. Use the radio and let them know your there and if required fire white flares.

Two other important factors must be emphasized in Rule 17. If the circumstances of the case admit, do not alter course to port if a vessel has a vessel on her own port side and *Rule 17 does not relieve the give-way vessel of her own responsibility and DUTY to keep out of the way.*
I like to summarize both of these rules (16 and 17) under the main heading of alertness and accentuating the facts of many, many instances where *the stand-on vessel becomes the give-way with the obligations* and readiness that these rules require and deserve.


----------



## Fishers of Men

We already know the pecking order for ROW but it is worth touching on again.

Rule 18 Responsibility Between Vessels
(The order of rights of way in open water)
Who has the right of way? We can talk about what vessel shall keep out of the way of another, however, there are always exceptions.

In Rule 18 the exceptions concern Rule 9 which concerns narrow channels; Rule 10 where Traffic Separation Schemes (TSS) have priority and the responsibility of overtaking in Rule 13 that may take claim in the rights of way in this all important, necessary control in open waters.
Unless Rules 9, 10, and 13 otherwise demand, the responsibilities between vessels require the following order also known as the pecking order:
Inland Rules
1. overtaken 
2. not under command 
3. restricted maneuverability
3a. Constrained by draft (International only.)
4. fishing 
5. vessels 
6. power driven vessels 
7. seaplanes

We add &#8220;constrained by draft&#8221; to the pecking order for international rules only. To define constrained by draft is only to take into consideration the draft of the vessel as related to water depth, position and special conditions as regards to navigation. When we talk about water depth and the vessel&#8217;s draft, it would appear that this circumstance should be confined to the inland rules, but, it is just the opposite. 

There are depths in the oceans deeper than Mount Everest is high, yet there is constrained by draft in international waters and not in inland.
It must be remembered that ocean going vessels are required to come into harbors, inlets and docking positions where large draft vessels must consider the navigation surroundings to heed the vulnerability and safety of the vessel. Therefore, the pecking order adds &#8220;constrained by draft&#8221; to the order over fishing, sail, power boats and seaplanes, but, not over the top of the order of vessels being overtaken, not under command and those restricted in their maneuverability.
*Rule 18 must be regarded as one of the most significant in this array of all rules each important in it&#8217;s own right, but, the right of way of one vessel over others sets forth the priority guide system of precedence that gives organization to prevent confusion, collision and turmoil.*


----------



## Fishers of Men

Subpart III - Conduct of Vessels in Restricted Visibility Rule 19

The Rule states in or near restricted visibility and when we&#8217;re near these conditions of fog, mist, snow, rain or similar conditions (Rule 3k), we could be cruising clear for an instance and see nothing in the next. Where seconds before you may have enjoyed sunshine, immediately you may not be able to see your bow and appropriately, vessels can and will change directions in fog, rain, etc. unpredictably. 
So, every vessel must proceed at a safe speed as discussed in Rule 6, but, now adapted to any kind of restricted visibility, which may mean STOP. If you can find safe, shallow water, drop anchor and wait until it clears. After all, the same fog bank may contain a returning fishing cruiser, a large tanker, a sailboat and you.
This Rule goes on to say that a vessel using radar alone and detecting a possible collision or close quarters situation, shall avoid a course alteration to port and/or an alteration toward a vessel abeam or abaft the beam. 
This again is good seamanship and common sense. To review the Captain&#8217;s conduct and the actions of his or her vessel, ten good rules to follow in restricted visibility are:
1. All vessels must be prepared to act NOW.
2. Think ahead. There is very little time to make decisions.
3. Be ready at all times for immediate maneuvers.
4. Lookouts are not only necessary, they are imperative. The more eyes and ears, the better.
5. It is difficult in rain, fog, storms, etc. to hear where sounds are coming from, so you may have to stop to listen.
6. Awareness that there could be clear conditions now and blindness seconds later.
7. SLOW, slow and most important, slow to bare steerage way. If necessary, take all way off until danger of collision is over.
8. Listen and have others listen to your radio and for fog signals.
9. Consider anchoring in shallow water until clear or at lest &#8220;seeing&#8221;.
10. Watch radar continuously and stay clear and away.
What is not considered restricted visibility?
a)	Hail storm
b)	Snow
c)	Rain
d)	Night


----------



## Fishers of Men

George, you wanted rules, how are we doin so far?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Nobody going to answer #833?


----------



## fugarwi7

Hey FOM...been off the site for awhile...I will keep the trivia moving forward...Night is not considered restricted visibility...the other three are.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Great, I figured we lost interest.

Rules 20 through 31 is again one of the most important and off course misunderstood areas within the rules. The following pages specify and illustrate the lights and shapes that these rules stipulate with colors, configurations, positions and precise angles. They apply in any weather and in restricted visibility and shall be complied with from sunset to sunrise.

To avoid any confusion: "lights will be used from dark to light". 
So are you required to run them in the daylight with restricted visibility?


----------



## Smallmouth70

By rule...I am not 100% sure, but common sense tells me yes. Just like driving a car, anytime there is restricted vision (ie: snow, rain, fog, etc) you are required to turn your lights on. So to be safe, I'll say yes, turn them on.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Smallmouth70 said:


> By rule...I am not 100% sure, but common sense tells me yes. Just like driving a car, anytime there is restricted vision (ie: snow, rain, fog, etc) you are required to turn your lights on. So to be safe, I'll say yes, turn them on.


Correct, Rule 20 goes on to say "and in restricted visibility from *light to dark, *when necessary and exhibited when good common sense dictates that you want the other manners to see that you are out there." 

What does a special flashing light 50-70 flashes a minute signify?


----------



## Fishers of Men

Well,
What does a special flashing light 50-70 flashes a minute signify?


----------



## Weekender#1

Road Construction ahead


----------



## Fishers of Men

Well, I hope you don't run into one  lil pun 

Okay I'm going to do this over:

What does a special flashing light 50-70 flashes a minute signify? 
What color is it?
What is the *only* vessel it goes on?
Where is it fixed at and how many degree light is it?


----------



## Gju42486

Fishers of Men said:


> Well, I hope you don't run into one  lil pun
> 
> Okay I'm going to do this over:
> 
> What does a special flashing light 50-70 flashes a minute signify?
> What color is it?
> What is the *only* vessel it goes on?
> Where is it fixed at and how many degree light is it?


yellow, it goes on a barge that is pushing ahead not part of a composite unit.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Good man...forgot a part.

Where is it fixed at and how many degree light is it?


----------



## Fishers of Men

I guess we need a new topic here, the rules of the road don't seem to matter.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Time to revive this!

What is a 'seiche" on the great lakes and how does it effect us??


----------



## Team Pursuit

isnt that when a west wind blows all the water to the other end of the lake? lowers water level on one end and raises it on the other


----------



## Fishers of Men

No, the definition of seiche requires some explanation really. The waves do not move horizontally (hint).


----------



## reel

Interesting reading here.
Lake Erie is particularly prone to wind-caused seiches because of its shallowness and elongation
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seiche


----------



## Fishers of Men

Thanks, Nice to see you again Reel. 
Yes that helps!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Hi Van, are you referring to the tide like rises and drops caused by prolonged strong winds, which for us can leave some folks boats that are docked sitting in the mud as the water level drops?

How are those Cannon boards working for you?

Tommy


----------



## Fishers of Men

Hi Tommy, 
Kinda, the winds created a seiche last fall on lake Erie that contributed to that.
You can have a seiche without a wind. A seiche moves up and down vertically, no horizontal movement. And is different than a turn over.
Here are a couple links on it. The second one witnessed one in 2003 here.
1st here is the army corps explanation, then check the wind wave (progressive wave)
http://earthguide.ucsd.edu/earthguide/diagrams/waves/swf/wave_seiche.html
On coastal flooding:
http://ema.ohio.gov/Documents/OhioMitigationPlan/SOHMP_Sec_2_8.pdf
And this is good, Sea Grants storm surge
http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/seagrant/glwlphotos/Seiche/1113Storm/November2003.html


----------



## Fishers of Men

How are underwater cable and pipelines labeled on a chart?


----------



## Smokeshowin

With a pen...lol Thanks for bringing this back Van


----------



## Fishers of Men

Lol Smoke, only problem is, I'm running out of gas!
Maybe some others will throw some in.


----------



## BlueMax

pipeline
__. __. __. __ . __.

power line
_ _ _ ._ _ _. _ _ _.


----------



## Fishers of Men

BlueMax said:


> pipeline
> __. __. __. __ . __.
> 
> power line
> _ _ _ ._ _ _. _ _ _.


Glad to see you Gene. I guess this was kinda a screwed up question, and a really loaded one at that, what was I thinking?! 

I worded it to vaguely. There are so many symbols in this category.
There are at least 14 basic dashed line symbols for this part alone.
For instance, 
1) "Blue tint dashed lines are used to show channel limits for improved channels. The line thickness, length of dash, and space vary with the type of channel." 

2) Unexploded ordnance areas are outlined with a dashed line.
Unexploded ordnance areas are labeled (in black italic type) 

3) Extensive dangerous water conditions are outlined and labeled with a dashed line

3a) limits to dangerous water areas are charted in their exact geographic positions with a dashed line or (for small areas) with various symbols.

4)Submarine pipelines are partitioned into four classes; those used for nonvolatile material transport, potable water intakes, volatile material transport, and abandoned (or unused) pipelines. 
Chart symbols and conventions differ among these pipeline classes.

5) Potable water intakes are charted using one of two black symbols (L 41.1, L 43), and labeled PWI in italic type.

All pipelines may be charted either as an individual pipeline, or included in a pipeline area.

Intake and discharge pipes (nonvolatile material transport) are charted in black using a unique symbol.

Conduits for discharging effluents; e.g., industrial, chemical, sanitary, and storm water discharge, are charted with the same black symbol and labeled Sewer. 

Abandoned pipelines are charted in black using a unique symbol without any label.

Pipelines used for liquids and gasses are depicted by a unique *magenta *symbol without any label.

Pipeline areas are shown in *magenta* by dashed area limits and labeled Pipeline Area.

6) Unsurveyed area limit lines are charted with a dashed line 

Here's a link that shows only 2 for the pipeline.
http://www.digiboat.com.au/downloads/c-map_chart_legend.pdf


----------



## Fishers of Men

Let's try it again,

A deadhead is a grounded log or tree trunk often floating free at one end or below the surface of the water. A deadhead is usually charted with a 1 mm circle and labeled what?


----------



## reel

Snag, unless it is a stump.
...


----------



## reel

Someone gave some gps numbers for a deadhead just north east of Huron River entrance that has been there for years. I looked but nada. Would be a good structure for fishies.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

reel said:


> Snag, unless it is a stump.
> ...


Right...Stumps are the stationary remains of trees, often submerged. These are labeled Stumps.



reel said:


> Someone gave some gps numbers for a deadhead just north east of Huron River entrance that has been there for years. I looked but nada. Would be a good structure for fishies.
> ...


I heard about that, maybe someone here has the info.

According to the Desk Reference Guide, A WRECK is the ruined remains of a vessel which has been rendered useless, usually by violent action, such as the action of the sea and weather. In hydrography the term is limited to a wrecked vessel, either submerged or visible, which is attached to or foul of the bottom or cast upon the shore.

What is the remnants of an abandoned wrecked/ stranded vessel, the actual shape of which is shown on large-scale charts? 
May also be used to define stored or permanently berthed vessels where actual shape is shown on large-scale charts.


----------



## reel

OK here is the post. 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=69531&highlight=deadhead 
Any updates ? ? ?
...


----------



## reel

Here is the plot if the gps numbers are decimal minutes.
...


----------



## Fishers of Men

That's pretty deep for a stationary object, must be big if it's still around.
Was probably a big tree thats moved on.


----------



## Fishers of Men

What is the remnants of an abandoned wrecked/ stranded vessel, the actual shape of which is shown on large-scale charts?
May also be used to define stored or permanently berthed vessels where actual shape is shown on large-scale charts.


----------



## Fishers of Men

Guess I'll give this one up.
Answer: A HULK 

I am going to stay on charts for a bit.

What is the name of an offshore hazard to navigation on which there is a depth of 16 fathoms (30 meters) or less, and is composed of any material except rock or coral.


----------

